# FET Cycle Buddies June / July 2016



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hi, 

I thought i'd start off this thread as i've followed many others and found them to be really useful. I'm at the start of our 5th FET attempt! (2 cancelled medicated FETs and 2 cancelled natural FETs due to poor lining  ) and i'm hoping that this will be 5th time lucky!  

I'm currently on day 6 of buserelin and have no side effects as yet, but based on previous cycles, i'm sure they will come! Currently waiting for AF to show, she's due any day, then we'll be in for a scan on CD10  and get the nod to start progynova with the addition of viagra to help the lining.

I think based on timings and if we don't have this cycle cancelled    then we will be transferring at the end of June and OTD will be in July. Trying not to get too carried away though based on previous!!

Feel free to join in!! 

Jo x


----------



## Nelli

Good morning Jo,

Please can I be added, we had our 1st IVF in March but ended with a freeze all cycle due to severe OHSS, we were absolutely devastated not to get to transfer (plus it was cancelled whilst we were in theatre and about to have the little embryo back)   but the great news was that we have 3 X frozen blastocyst   so feeling very lucky to have those. Starting DR tomorrow yippee!! We are looking to transfer 2 if all goes to plan looks like early July.
Wow 5th time for you hopefully this is the one. I've never had frozen cycle so not really sure what to expect though looks like less injections.
Also have endo scratch booked in for Friday xx


----------



## Gem15

Hi Nelli and Jo!

Hoping I can join in here too  
I'm currently waiting on AF to arrive then will start down regging on  day 2 or day 21 depending on when hospital can fit me in! 
As you'll see from my signature we had a successful ICSI cycle in 2013 so this is our first FET attempt! Xx


----------



## shellsuit

hi all

I'm probably more suited to this thread,  currently waiting for af to get started on a natural transfer cycle

i have 2 frosties left from a cycle last year, i had 2 transferred in feb and was blessed with twin girls, i never thought it would happen after such a long and difficult journey

i feel like I'm being greedy having another transferred but I'm under no illusion its not that straight forward, i had a frozen cycle before my fresh transfer last year and unfortunately the thaw did not go well

that was a 2 day morula and this time we have 2 5 day blasts so makes me a little more positive

rooting for everyone here and i hope to see lots of BFPs xxx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Welcome Nelli, Gem and Shellsuit!

Nelli - Sorry to hear about your OHSS but great news that you have 3 frosties. On my fresh cycle, I had a short protocol, so a medicated FET feels longer to me  
How has your first injection gone? x

Gem - Great to hear a success story. Do you have a hospital in mind? x

Shellsuit - I don't think its greedy at all. Wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## Nelli

Gem great news you've had a successful cycle hopefully this one will be just as successful I've never heard of down reg on day 2 only ever day 21 (which I hate waiting for!)

Shell suit - were your twins from 2 x blastocysts? We are having 2 x day 5 blastocyst transferred as we've been told Frozen embies have less chance of success? Don't feel greedy at all you absolutely deserve a family with as many LO as you'd like just like everyone else. My DH has non obstructive azoospermia too! So I always feel blessed to have some spermies!!

Jo hahaha madness that FET is longer than short protocol for you! True though, it's all the bloomin waiting to start DR!! My first injection will be tonight we always do evening I'm weirdly looking forward to it! Dreading my endo scratch tomorrow I think it's worse as I know what's coming this time as we had it with the fresh cycle but didn't get a transfer so clinic are paying for it this time. I would not wish OHSS on anyone it was horrific!! At least you can't get it with FET!


----------



## Gem15

Hi Jo - we'll be having treatment in ninewells in Dundee, that's where we had out first cycle so feel quite comfortable with them. 

Nelli - I'm sure I started DR on day 2 last time aswell. It's a nasal spray I've got for DR so not sure if that's the difference or not? Is it injections you take for DR? Good luck for tonight's one


----------



## beany34

Hi ladies, can I join you? I'll try to keep up but I'm feeling pretty detached at the minute! I have my DR injection next Thursday, thankfully a one off injection rather than daily sniff/jabs, I then take oestrogen tablets 2 weeks later and go for transfer when lining ready - early July. This is my first FET and its from the same batch of embryos which gave me a DD with the fresh transfer. I thought we'd only get one or two transfers depending how lucky we were with thawing but my doc said they will have been fast frozen and thaw rates are about 97% so we could get 4 or 5 transfers!!! I think that's why I feel detached, it sounds like good odds, it can't be true, still waiting for something to go wrong...  

Best of luck ladies lets make this a successful thread


----------



## shellsuit

Nelli said:


> Gem great news you've had a successful cycle hopefully this one will be just as successful I've never heard of down reg on day 2 only ever day 21 (which I hate waiting for!)
> 
> Shell suit - were your twins from 2 x blastocysts? We are having 2 x day 5 blastocyst transferred as we've been told Frozen embies have less chance of success? Don't feel greedy at all you absolutely deserve a family with as many LO as you'd like just like everyone else. My DH has non obstructive azoospermia too! So I always feel blessed to have some spermies!!
> 
> Jo hahaha madness that FET is longer than short protocol for you! True though, it's all the bloomin waiting to start DR!! My first injection will be tonight we always do evening I'm weirdly looking forward to it! Dreading my endo scratch tomorrow I think it's worse as I know what's coming this time as we had it with the fresh cycle but didn't get a transfer so clinic are paying for it this time. I would not wish OHSS on anyone it was horrific!! At least you can't get it with FET!


thanks all and yep 2 5 day blasts hun but twins are just so amazing .... hope your scratch has gone ok i also had that and used embryo glue xxx

and beans i always thought that if embryos made it to freeze then they had to be strong, i know its not guaranteed but the fact they were able to be frozen in the first place should give us all hope - heres to many BFPs on the thread!!

xxx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

How was your 1st injection Nelli? I'm convinced I had OHSS on my fresh cycle, although it wasn't diagnosed. After EC, I went to Wales for a couple of days with my folks and I could barely walk. I was in agony with my tummy, I couldn't even lie on my side in bed as it felt like all my insides were pulling to the side! It was horrendous and I did ring the clinic but they didn't seem to concerned with my symptoms! 
Hope your scratch goes well and it isn't too uncomfortable. 

Welcome Beany - That does sound great, but I can understand you feeling like you don't want to get too carried away. Hopefully nothing will go wrong and your transfer will be a successful one.

Shellsuit - Hear hear! I hope there's lots of BFPs on here too!


----------



## Bubble1234

Hi all

I have been posting on may/june thread but feel very behind most on there. I am downregulating at the moment - waiting for a call today to see if it has been successful and if so will start oestrogen on sunday. 

This is my first and possibly last fet as we have 2 blasts in the freezer. Am extremely blessed to have identical twin girls from a single fresh transfer previously. We will be transfering just the one embryo if all goes to plan. Feel greedy trying again after we are already so blessed but would love another and need to give the frosties a chance. Dont know what will happen if our first blast survives the thaw and whatever the outcome of the cycle we are left with one more in freezer. Think I would feel extremely scared doing this again with just one to thaw and no back up! There are so many variables. 

Good luck to everyone


----------



## jh2016

Hi there,

I'm hoping to join this group. My first ivf cycle failed in april and im about to start a frozen round. I start down regulating on weds and my transfer (providing everything goes ok) should be 12th july.  I have felt really sad and down in the last week or so which is odd as i should be pleased I'm getting another go so soon. I just cant help how I feel nor can i explain why i feel this way.  Does this make sense to anyone? 

I think im very scared of getting another negative result, it was so hard last time and i cant imagine how horrid it will be if it happens again.  I'm usually a positive person who never gives up, but im sad to say im really struggling! Knowing other people are going through this makes me feel not as isolated.

If anyone has been through this multiple times and can offer any advice, id be really grateful.

Thanks x


----------



## Ballboy

Hey Everyone

Just thought I'd share my good news... I already have a 2 year old son from my 4th attempt at IVF and he was a FET and I'm now pregnant with another FET from the same batch! So, you ladies that are on your 5th attempt... keep the faith as it will happen when they get the right mix of drugs right. Mine was all about Clexane and Aspirin as I have sticky blood which made me miscarry every time.

My Dr only does FET now unless someone specifically requests fresh. The results are that good from frozen now and women's bodies are more receptive and not stimulated to the max. 

Its early days but my HCG is doubling... Ive been here so many times before but I feel confident this is going to work. Legs crossed and good luck everyone. FET babies are the best! x


----------



## Ballboy

jh2016 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm hoping to join this group. My first ivf cycle failed in april and im about to start a frozen round. I start down regulating on weds and my transfer (providing everything goes ok) should be 12th july. I have felt really sad and down in the last week or so which is odd as i should be pleased I'm getting another go so soon. I just cant help how I feel nor can i explain why i feel this way. Does this make sense to anyone?
> 
> I think im very scared of getting another negative result, it was so hard last time and i cant imagine how horrid it will be if it happens again. I'm usually a positive person who never gives up, but im sad to say im really struggling! Knowing other people are going through this makes me feel not as isolated.
> 
> If anyone has been through this multiple times and can offer any advice, id be really grateful.
> 
> Thanks x


Hey

Its normal to be sad so let yourself be and don't bottle it up. It took me 2 years and 4 miscarriages before I was successful. After that much hurt the way I got through it was try and stop looking at it as having a baby. I know thats hard when its all you want, but it helped me think about the science of it and how wonderful IVF was and werent we lucky to have that option. Think statistics rather than babies. I was worried that I was going to give up so i had to harden myself up. I wish you the best luck in the world, and all drs out there are learning so much all the time about how to better our chances I'm sure it will work for you x


----------



## LuluLimon

Hi ladies!
Can I tentatively join here? We've out nurses appt this Thursday then depending on us we might start downregging shortly after- doing our first medicated cycle and hoping one of our 3 frosties will give us a sibling for DS- he arrived from our ivf cycle. I'll be on aspirin too as have MC history. 
Wishing us all luck xx
Lulu


----------



## Nelli

Jo - I really think OHSS is more common than they report I had it "severe" apparently but they point blank refused to put the embryo back due to fear I'd get pregnant and it would get worse. Which was totally devastating to us as all we wanted was to be bloody pregnant no matter how bad the OHSS got. Although I had a barrel shaped tummy I was throwing up all the time severe nausea and short of breath so was pretty bad come to think of it. Maybe some clinics get more stressed about it than others? At least we can't get it this time! My 1st injection went well really happy to of gotten started again! Yay! How's DR going? Have you got scan soon?

Be any - that thaw rate is incredible we were.p told our blastos have 80% chance of thawing so 97% is incredible! Do you think that will apply to ours as they were frozen with vitrification?

Shell suit - fabulous that your lovely twins were 2 x day 5 blasts hope we are lucky enough for that to happen for us. I like your thinking on the embryos being really strong to of already survived being frozen so they must be resilient.

Bubble - how lovely you have twins you shouldn't feel greedy at all wanting another we deserve to have as many children as we choose no matter how we get there. Did you get the call to start oestrogen?

Jh - I'm so sorry to hear of your bfn last cycle. I can't imagine after all the build up how difficult it must of been. We had to have a Freeze all cycle due to OHSS so never got ET last time and I cried for a solid month I think! Then all I've done is count down the days til FET. I had been feeling negative like you too but once we started injections again I think I've got my mojo back and can't wait again. Do you think you might feel better once you start DR as all the waiting makes things really difficult?  

Ball boy - fantastic new congratulations!! Enjoy every second of your pregnancy

Lulu - hey and welcome best of luck for nurses apt hopefully you can get started shortly after

Afm - day 2 of DR had endo scratch today and it was really painful, I forgot to take my pain relief so ended up taking it too late and the doctor said she was taking a biopsy to check NK cells free of charge! Which meant they had to take more and it took longer... Ouch.   but great that they are testing for free hey. They asked if we wanted to cancel this cycle and wait for results before we start again but we decided we want to carry on as I've never even been pregnant or ever had an embryo transfer. The results take 4-6weeks but I might chase them in hope they come back before ET. Anyone else had this before? It seemed a bit random that they did it for free??  But I'm very grateful.


----------



## jh2016

Thanks so much for your replies BallBoy and nelli.  I appreciate your kindness.  I had moderate OHSS and in hindsight, wish i had not gone to transfer as i felt terrible and perhaps i wasnt the best environment for my embryo! Hopefully as i wont have to go through egg collection or get ohss, this cycle might work! 

I am Trying to look on the brightside and im so grateful for the 4 frozen embryos i have waiting and my nurse told me as long as they defrost ok, the success rate is the same as a fresh cycle.  You are right when you say Ballboy, that ivf is incredible as it does give us a chance.  Perhaps i will perk up a little when i start injecting, though wednesday seems so far away at the moment. But I know that as soon as i start, time will fly, im a teacher so i will be distracted for the next 6 weeks-which is a help.  Having time off this week has shown me that google is not my friend! 

Anyway, thanks again! Have a great weekend x


----------



## CaraJ

Hi, can I join you please?
I'll be doing my 3rd FET with my June af which will start around the 18th hopefully. I do short medicated protocol so meds start on day 2 and transfer happens around day 18 depending on lining.
I had egg collection June last year and it was a freeze all as I have a balanced chromosome translocation so my embryos were tested with pgd. 4 out of 8 came back genetically normal. I got ohss which messed up my cycles and meant I had to wait till October for FET 1. That was natural and bfn. We went straight again with short medicated in November. That was bfp but sadly ended in missed miscarriage in January. We had a bit of a break to recover and heal a bit as a couple and are just about ready to try again. I'm not sure how I feel about it but I am keen to try again.
Good luck to you all, will catch up when I can.


----------



## beany34

3rd time lucky caraj  

Nelli yes it's the vitrification which I got told, maybe methods vary between clinics tho, 80% still fab, I was expecting 50%!

Hello bubble I was on May/June but didn't say much as couldn't keep up and I still not started yet!

Hello everyone else


----------



## Bubble1234

Hi everyone.

Jh2016 - I think it's very natural to feel sad. Ivf is a huge emotional rollercoaster. It's scary to gear yourself up for a cycle knowing you have to put so much into it but there are no guarentees. It's taken me years to feel ready to put myself through this again and that's after a successful cycle. I just cant believe we could get lucky again but if you dont try you never know. Just know it is normal to feel sad and there are ladies on here who understand. I hope you feel better once you get started.

Ballboy - huge congratulations to you. I love hearing success stories. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Nelli - silly question what are NK cells? Sorry not sure I've got the abbreviation right now as I can't go back to check. Great that they are testing for free though and that you have got the scratch over with.

Yay I got the all clear to go ahead with oestrogen on sunday so down regulated! It's weird I haven't had many side effects this cycle and my af was super light! I remember feeling awful on buserilin during my last cycle. This time other than a couple of nasty headaches I've been fine! Headaches are not unusual for me anyway as I'm a migraine sufferer so dont even know if I can blame the headaches on the meds!

Hi everyone else and welcome.


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Welcome to all the ladies that have joined today!

Bubble - This thread seems to be much more suited. I'm DRing at the moment too as i'm sure other ladies who have just joined are or due to very shortly. Congratulations on your twin girls, it's great to read success stories. It's not greedy at all. Fingers crossed this cycle will be just as successful. Great that you have been given the thumbs up for oestrogen! x

jh2016 - It's completely understandable to feel the way you are. It's the fear of the unknown but also knowing what has happened previously. If that makes sense! We had a failed ICSI cycle 12 months ago, which was really tough to take but then I couldn't wait to get started for an FET. However, we are now on our 5th FET attempt after 4 cancelled cycles and it can get really disheartening and at times it makes me feel really sad... but I also think of what the end result could be and thats what drives me on! You're not alone and you can always share how you're feeling with us to offload x

Ballboy - Congratulations! Thanks for your comment. I always feel boosted reading success stories, it always makes me feel that little bit more positive. x

Lululimon - Hi - keep us updated with your appointment on Thursday. Fingers crossed you get the nod to begin x

Nelli - Ouch! Your endo does sound painful. But good that they're do the extra test and for free too! I think you're spot on about OHSS at the time I felt horrific but the clinic were quite blasé about it! Glad your 1st injection went well x

Mylittlepink - Best of luck to you. Fingers crossed AF plays ball! x

Caraj - Sorry to hear about your miscarriage. Understandable to be unsure how you feel about trying again. Like Beany said fingers crossed its 3rd time lucky x

AFM DRing for me is going well although starting to bruise now! Also feeling very tired all the time but no other side effects...yet... which is good! I suffered quite a few previously. Waiting for AF to show and she's late - typical!! Never comes when you want her too! As and when she arrives i'll get booked in for a scan and hopefully given the go ahead to begin oestrogen.

Hope i've not missed anyone?!


----------



## Nelli

Jo - hope Af hurries up for you, I'm waiting for AF too!

Bubble - NK cells are called natural killer cells they are part of the immune system and if you have a high percentage they can cause miscarriage. I've never had an ET or been pregnant so have no idea if it's an issue for us but a bonus that the tested anyway. Hooray for you finally DR and can get going with eostrogen, im waiting on Af as usual! Ha!

Jh - I feel the same way hoping this cycle will be the one as there's no chance of OHSS! Stay strong and you will soon be injecting again!

Beany - I wonder why our clinic said 80% thaw then if it's same freezing process? When will you be getting started for FET?

Cara - welcome, I'm sorry to hear what happened hopefully this will be the one. Hope af hurries up for you so you can get started.

Mylittlepink - welcome, are you doing anything to prepare for FET cycle. I feel like I've not done as much for frozen as I did for fresh...or it coul be all in my head?

Afm - Day 3 of DR today, waiting on AF! So far no side effects (touch wood) but injections are more painful this time, think I've got leather belly now! Been out and bought things to make "green" smoothies to try and max out on the antioxidants and vitamins so kale spinach nuts etc.


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Nelli - I should be doing that  . We were bought a nutribullet and it's fab but we really don't use it enough. I've been and bought spinach and nuts so going to give it a whirl too!


----------



## jh2016

Hey everyone,

I hope you're all alright and enjoying this sunny day! 

I have a question about exercise and dieting during a fet cycle. I have found (to my horror) that i have put on almost a stone this year.  Think its a combination of having to eat more protein and drink milk etc when stimming and also hearing that i should be doing gentle exercise like pilates and yoga. Therefore, i have stopped doing any aerobic exercise. 

I hate the new me, so i was wondering if i can go back to hiit exercises and go on a diet to shift the spare tyres? Is it ok to do this? Or if any of you ladies are still exercising etc.

Thanks x


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hi jh2016! It's been a lovely day - I'm a bit burnt - I'll never learn!

I think if it's something you're used to then it's fine. I heard you shouldn't exercise intensely during stimms as it can lead to ovarian torsion, but seeing as we don't need to stim during an FET then I think you'll fine. The only time they tend to ask you to take it easy is during the 2WW, so I would say up until that point you'll be fine to exercise. I know of lots of women who continue exercise up to the 2WW during an FET cycle.

I've put about a stone on too and really need to get it shifted, it's dropping off but slowly!

Hope this helps somewhat? x


----------



## Nelli

JH - I'm the same put on a stone after fresh cycle   and struggling to shift it so have started running again from what I've read I agree with jo and also it's only extreme exercise like athletes that affect fertility / periods so I'm just going for 5k run twice a week and dieting but with loads of antioxidant food and Mediterranean type diet. Best of luck for you.

Jo - I'm the same bit of a sun burn too haha! How are you getting on with smoothies? Today I had kale spinach apple and beetroot juice! I'm trying to go for antioxidant foods that I can't bear to eat and just blast them in the smoothie!


----------



## jh2016

Thanks Jo and Nelli, I think im going to do it as i cant bear it anymore! Plus I'm going to cut out biscuits and cakes -which is so hard as im a teacher and our staffroom has a constant supply of naughty treats! 

I went for a walk after dinner to soak up on the evening sun-its forecast to rain in the south tomorrow    so my new fitness regime has started already! 

Hope you all have a great week and things are going well. 
J xxx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

You're welcome Jh2016. You'll be fine and if its been driving you mad it may help to relax you! I can imagine that would be hard. I'm a sucker for cakes and biscuits. They're my downfall - well anything sweet really!  

Smoothies are going well Nelli. Not tried beetroot juice yet, but I have seen that a lot of ladies tend to drink this and pomegranate juice during their cycles, I think it helps with lining. So I should give that a whirl. I've been putting spinach and brazil nuts in mine and then adding an avocado or banana (i hate bananas!) to thicken it up and then frozen summer berries, which have been great in this weather! 
How was the beetroot? Could you taste it? That's why I love the nutribullet, it pretty much zapps the things I couldn't normally eat, but I still get all the goodness! Yay! 

I'm a bit miffed, i'm now CD35 and no sign of AF apart from the odd twinge. I'm never normally this late. I know Buserelin can sometimes delay your period, but I never had this on my two previous medicated FET's. She'd arrived by CD30 at the latest! I used to have regular 28/29 day cycles, but I think all the meds over the past 8 months have completely messed my body up!! I hope she comes soon!  

Hope you both have a great week too   xx


----------



## Nelli

JH - our emotional and mental health is just as important so you go girl!! And we're not stimulating this time so no risk or ovaries twisting etc... 

Jo - bloody AF I hope she turns up soon! Such a pain waiting I have really long cycles 50+days and I got so fed up after having cancelled fresh cycle i went and got the pill from my GP to make me regular... I know I'm crazy but I also read the pill helps your ovaries calm down after OHSS so I made the decision. And AF has arrived (albeit with avengence!) and I had to wait 2 x cycles till they would let us do the frozen transfer so the only way to shorten my long cycles was with the pill. Have scan booked for next Frudaybut considering moving it earlier now AF is here what do you think??hope things get going for you soon, also I've been searching for pure (not from concentrate) pomegranate juice from everywhere so if you get it can you tell me where you get it from please Hun and any other smoothies ideas.

Afm - I'm a hormonal psycho crying or angry having hot flushes etc etc help!!a week and 3 days til scan, considering moving it forward as AF has arrived today xx


----------



## Bubble1234

Hi all

Jo and Nelli your smoothies sound delicious! 

Nelli - great af has arrived and your symptoms certainly sound like you are down regulated. If getting the scan moved is an option that sounds great. 

Jo - I sympathise my af was late on buserilin this time and then started and stopped. Fingers crossed the witch comes soon.

Afm - I have been very grumpy! Hoping its the hormones and not me! Am on day 3 of oestrogen patches so hopefully my hormone levels will pick up soon and will start to feel more normal. Think all the buserilin side effects were a bit delayed for me.


----------



## Nelli

Bubble - I'm with you on the hormones!! When is your next scan?

Jo - has Af arrived for you yet? It's the worst waiting! The beetroot juice is really yuck but much better in the smoothie! 

JH how's your health kick going?

Good news for me today, I phoned the clinic to move next weeks scan forward a few days and they said as Af has started I can go for DR scan this week! Yay! Booked in Friday morning so I'll only of been DR for 8 days then! Eeek! I hope that's ok! Does that mean I might start oestrogen Friday??


----------



## jh2016

Health kick is going well-ish! Thanks Nelli! Did Pilates yesterday and circuits today-BUT- I also had a scone with lashings of clotted cream and jam!!! One step at a time! I did my first injection today, so it's starting to feel real again now!

I hope you ladies are  coping well with the crazily erratic  hormones-during my first round I didn't think the buserelin had affected me-but looking back, I was ever so slightly unhinged!!! I hope I keep it together this time around!!

Jo-how's your sun burn


----------



## beany34

DR injection this morning, expect it will feel real then, still very distanced from my own treatment but enjoying reading your journeys - keep positive ladies, hope all a bit less hormonal today (?!!)


----------



## Clairemariearan

Hi ladies hope it's ok to join?

I have just finished my second ICSI (bfn) and my lovely clinic are letting me go again with a FET straight away. I did think that they'd make me get past my July AF before I start DR but I'm doing it this month. This is my second FET and wondering maybe they just feel sorry for me.

Anyway this time we are throwing everything at it, scratch, glue, IMs not pessaries and steroids. I have two frozen so they will thaw both and put the best one back (I have a half uterus so can't risk a multiple). Hopefully the other one will still be good enough to refreeze and give us another try later on.

Is anyone else trying anything new this time around?

Hope you're all doing ok? I will go back and catch up, think I recognise one or two names 😊

I start DR on the 22nd so better start being healthy again now (I've binged on everything I shouldn't since my OTD)X


----------



## Bubble1234

Nelli - that's excellent news that you got the scan moved! Good luck tomorrow - fingers crossed you get the go ahead to start oestrogen. Not sure how soon they will let you start - I think clinics are all different. I had my scan on a thursday and had to wait until sunday but that's because my clinic tries to keep everyone on the long protocol in sync so that scans are always thursdays if that makes sense? 

Jh - sounds like you are doing well with the exercise. Your comment about the cream and jam made me smile! That sounds like the kind of thing I would do! We all deserve a treat though and especially if you have been good with exercise! Yay to starting injections!

Beany - yay to starting injections! I too have been feeling very distanced from treatment but it's starting to feel more real for me now and I'm starting to worry about the outcome already.

Clairemarie welcome. Sorry to hear about your bfn. Really good that you have been given the go ahead for fet and that you are trying the scratch and glue. Hopefully this will be your time. We are also doing embryo glue and had scratch this time. They weren't offered on my last cycle in 2011 as I think they are fairly new treatments. 

Afm - I am day 5 on oestrogen and still feeling flat and very headachy so now starting to worry that I'm not responding - keep telling myself its only been 5 days though! My scan to check lining isnt until next thursday so have plenty of time to respond still - on patches rather than tablets so not sure if that slows things down at all. Starting to panic that we have opted to only have one embryo put back and whether that will affect success rate? I distinctly remember being told it didnt for fresh but cant remember whether i asked about frozen transfer - I think my memory is going too!


----------



## bethannora

Hi ladies! Can I join you please? I was originally on the May/June thread, but those ladies are way ahead of me.

Currently waiting for my positive OPK so I can go ahead with my first natural FET (4th cycle in total). My lining on day 10 was 6.5mm & triple layered, and my lead follicle was 12mm. My clinic like to get to 10mm lining, and 18-20mm lead follicle before transfer. So back tomorrow for another scan on CD13. 

Throwing everything at this cycle - scratch, doxy, embryoglue, pred, clexane, lubion and baby aspirin. Also taking selenium & l'arginine for my lining alongside pregnacare and omega 3. Also on ferrous fumarate as my iron levels (although not anaemic) aren't massively high.

Beany - I know what you mean by feeling distanced. After the devastation of our last cycle ending in an ectopic pregnancy, I'm not as invested in this cycle as I normally am. Heartbreak takes a toll I think.

Good luck everyone with your cycles - let's hope this is a lucky thread for us all x


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Welcome Bethannora - Hope your get your positive OPK soon! Good luck! Wow 10mm that's a big ask! My clinic are happy with 6mm, but 7mm is a preference. I wonder what other clinics like your lining to be before transfer? xx

Bubble  - Like you say still plenty of time for you to respond, i'm sure there's nothing to worry about and you're responding fine - sorry you have headaches though. Hope they go soon. I've read a lot about patches. My clinic prescribe the tablets, which i've never responded too. I think i'd prefer to try the patches but they want me to try the tabs again. xx

Hi clariemariearan - I recognise your name too! Sorry to hear about your BFN. Good news that your clinic is allowing you to go straight to an FET. The only new thing i'm trying this time is viagra. I have lining troubles, so they hope that and the oestrogen should build it up. Fingers crossed. I'm tempted to ask for embryo glue if we get to transfer. xx

Benny - How did your 1st injection go?? Hope it was ok xx

Jh2016 - That made me laugh! I think I may have been slightly unhinged too last time! I remember a lot more side effects that i'm having now. The only thing i'm struggling with is tiredness.
I love scones and clotted cream!! You've made me want to go out and buy some! Haha. How do you feel after your 1st jab?
My sunburn has settled now thanks! xx

Nelli - Great news on your scan being brought forward! I think if they can see that your lining is nice and thin, they may have you start oestrogen then or a couple of days after. I think each clinic is different. Previously, i've started them a week after and another occasion, the day after my scan! Let us know how you get on xx

Bubble - I'm sure it's all just hormones! I'm really shocked that I don't have many side effects from buserelin. Not complaining though, they were shocking last time round!xx

AFM - still no sign of AF and no indication that she's due!!! I'm CD37 now, which is really unusual for me. I know it can be delayed with buserelin but it wasn't on my 2 previous medicated FETs, she'd arrived by CD30.   Getting really frustrated now and seems to be dragging it on   

Hope everyone is ok - sorry if i've missed anyone x


----------



## bethannora

Jo hopeful - wow, that is a long cycle you are having. My longest cycle (last month) was 32 days, but my cycles have been all over the place since my ectopic. Hope AF rears her head for you soon - maybe chuck on some white trousers! I thought 10mm was a lot too. When I spoke with my consultant in February, she said 7mm would be fine for transfer. But the nurse on Tuesday told me 10mm. So who knows! x


----------



## beany34

Well ladies my roller coaster journey has finally started! Lucky for me I get to DR with a one-off injections which the nurse did whilst I turned away (I'm a real wuss!!) and that's it for 2 weeks! I have a scan in 2 weeks to see if I'm ready for oestrogen tablets and we take it from there....  Eeeek!

Jo, are you new to ttc? Surely everyone knows to bring on AF you just POAS!! White trousers are a good one too  

My clinic says 10mm before booking transfer but they don't tend to say how you're doing just whether you are ready or "a few more days" urgh I hate them scans.

Bubble being flat and headachy doesn't mean it's not working, you're just getting very drugged up now, keep calm and positive until your scan. There is only a smaller chance of pregnancy with two  embies put back regardless of fresh or frozen, if it's going to work it will just   Your embie is the one that will work!

Glad I'm not the only one struggling to connect with the treatment, I've no idea how I really feel about anything right now it's weird!

Clairemariearan I started DR today... And I started eating a bit better today too... Give yourself another week of "good" food while you still can! Welcome 

Good luck tomorrow Nelli with your scan  

Hello everyone else, hope you're all having good days x


----------



## jh2016

Bethanora-i totally know what you mean when you say heartbreak takes its toll. Its such a hard process, the only thing to do is take one day at a time. IM trying not to think of the first scan, im just counting down the injections-if you see what i mean?

beany34-it must feel good knowing you dont have to do daily injections! Lucky you! 

Jo- i feel for you waiting for af! When i was waiting to start my fresh cycle,i had to wait 41 days! It was proof that my body really did hate me! Its so frustrating, have you called the clinic? Although when it happened to me, the clinic told me to take a  pregnancy test-i heartily laughed down the phone! Just hang in there, im sure ill be in the same boat next week!

Bubble-whats the difference between patches and tablets -apart from the obvious! I havent been given a choice, i have to take tablets and also i am only allowed to have one embryo put back.

Its almost the weekend, thats something to be happy about! Xxxxx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Jh2016 - I'm same as you clinic will prefer tablets and will only allow one transfer. Wow! 41 days! I am feeling a bit like it hates me! I've not called the clinic, probably because I half expect them to say "oh just wait...It'll turn up..."

Beany - Ha. No not new to TTC (1 failed ICSI and 4 cancelled FET attempts - currently on 5th) I actually was thinking about white pants earlier to spur it on! Not heard of the POAS one though... maybe i'll try that one.   I think I have one tucked away in a drawer!
One injection sounds a godsend, my lovely bruised tummy is now becoming a bit of a sight for sore eyes! 

Bethannora - Never experienced a wait this long for AF. Well apart from after my 2 cancelled FET's. I waited 6 and 5 weeks for AF to arrive, but that was mainly due to all the meds and I expected that. Once she'd arrived, I had 29/30 cycles. Strange... Just want it here so we can move on to the next stage!!


----------



## LuluLimon

Hello everyone!
I've been off til today to see what the nurses said. Turns out we are ok to go..I'm just in time to start injections on Monday with hopefully transfer in July sometime..We've done the defrost til one looks good option.so really hope one will be ok. 
I've started on my beetroot juice, proxeed, and other vitamins and have some acu sessions booked. Anyone taking anything special for lining? I need 8mm+ .

I'm not sure about exercise this time..I had got back to doing regular bootcamps but may tone it down. I hate feeling fat and know buserelin will just make me bloat.

No daily injections sounds bliss! DH has to do it I hate needles.

Hope this of you waiting AF get her to arrive soon! 
Enjoy the sun! 
X lulu


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hi Lulu - Great news that you're good to go! Hmm apparently brazil nuts are good for lining too and any vitamins with selenium in as that can help with lining. I've read pineapple is good too, but particularly the core.
When I had my acu sessions, I found that my lining increased ever so slightly so I'll be doing it again this time round. xx


----------



## bethannora

Lulu - selenium vitamins are really good for lining (this is the vitamin found in Brazil nuts that also makes them good). I'm also taking l'arginine supplements for my lining x

JH - that's definitely a good way to look at it! I'm doing s natural FET so no drugs for me - can only survive counting down the days to my scans! Good luck X 

Jo - I have everything crossed that af shows up soon X

Beany - fab that you have started! Woop! My DP does my jabs as I am a bit of a wuss too X

Hope everyone else is doing well 

Still no positive OPK for me. Back to my clinic early tomorrow morning for my CD13 scan. Really nervous for it - hoping my lining & lead follie are playing ball and have grown X


----------



## Bubble1234

Morning ladies

Welcome my little pink and bethanora

Bethanora - good luck with your scan today - let us know how it goes.

Nelli - good luck with your scan too

Jo - hope af comes soon! The poas thing definately works. My af was around 10 days late prior to starting this fet cycle. I was in town and decided to buy a pregnancy test - not because I thought there was any possibility of being pregnant but because I thought that might bring it on! It's the first time - other than when I have done ivf that Ive ever bought one because af is usually so regular! Took it when I got home - of course it was bfn and low and behold period started within a couple of hours! Im sure white trousers would work too but I wouldnt want to risk that one if I was going out! It's so annoying that the one time you need af to start she doesnt seem to want to. Fingers crossed she arrives today!

Jh - not sure if there is much difference between patches and tablets other than mode of delivery. Patches deliver 100mcg of oestrogen a day over 3 days so just change them every 3 days. I assume you would get a similar dose on tablets but just take it in a different form but dont know as ive never done tablets. I think my clinic prefers tablets too but I find it difficult to swallow tablets so when I started asking questions about the size of tablets and whether I could chew them the nurse was like - maybe we will try you on patches. I assumed the patches may be the more expensive option as tablets seem to be prefered but when I got my medication and looked at the cost of everything they seemed quite cheap but I dont know what the price of the tablets is to compare.

Beany - great you get a one off injection! I wish all clinics offered that! The skin on my tummy is feeling like leather and I'm finding it more difficult to pierce the skin some mornings. 

I didnt realise so many of you are doing single transfers too. Thats made me feel better. I think Im just having a wobble as I went into my appointment pretty much set on a single embryo transfer and cant remember what advice I was given exactly. I think there is always so much information given at appointments its often difficult to recall a lot of it.

Afm - hormomes are definately affecting me. I seem to be having doubts over all decisions Ive made in last few months - both fet related and in other aspects of my life. I think Im annoying my husband as I keep asking him if I think Ive done the right thing! Feel like Im going a bit loopy!  

Have a great day and sorry if I've missed anyone. X


----------



## bethannora

Mylittlepink - congratulations on getting started! x 

Bubbles - sorry the hormones are affecting you. I am sure you're not going loopy - we have all been there! x 

AFM - scan not great. On Tuesday, my lining was 6.5mm & lead follie 12mm.Today my lining has gone down (?!!) to 6.1mm and my lead follie has gone up to 14mm. So no idea what's going on - has anyone ever had this before? It's my first FET so don't really know much about this process, although I am sure I will be frantically googling it today! Lining is still triple layered so that's good. Back on Monday for another scan, and will continue with my OPKs until then x


----------



## Nelli

Morning!

Bethannora - oh I hope your lining and follies start playing ball soon. It's my 1st FET too so sorry I can't offer any advice. Will keep fx for you.

Bubble - bless you, these hormones do crazy things to us, I am a worrier as well and keep questioning my decisions, we were asked if we wanted to wait for NK cell results (4-6 weeks) so cancelling this cycle but I just can't bear to keep waiting all the time so we decided not too cancel, then I question if that's the right thing. They offered us NK cell test free of charge when I had endo scratch so it wasn't something we've been worried I have. And I drive my DH crazy questioning myself! My tummy also feels like leather after so many injections!

Mylittlepink - Hooray that AF arrived and you can get going now!

Lulu - great news you can start straight away! Yay! I'm on beetroot juice as well, Also taking coQ10, pregnacare and a green smoothie. I've heard pomegranate juice is good so I'm on the hunt for that too.

Jo - oh rubbish waiting for AF, I heard a dancing banana can help so here's one for you and hoping she hurried up!  

JH - hope your doing ok have you started injections?

Beany - yay for 1 off DR injection! Do you just wait for AF then go for scan the same as daily injections then?

Clairemarian - welcome and great news you can start FET straight away. This time we had the scratch too and going to have acupuncture.

Afm - Scan today confirmed I'm down regulated Yay!! So start eostrogen tablets today. Yay Yay Yay! So I'm sure I will be a hormonal delight to live with   just got to focus on getting this lining nice and thick. My scan was very sore today, its first one since OHSS, they never used to bother me so wonder if it's just that my ovaries are still a bit sore?? X


----------



## bethannora

Well done Nelli - get those hormones in you & join us in the crazy club  x


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Nelli - Whoop! Great that you can start the next steps. Hope the soreness disappears, it could be that your ovaries are still tender. Thanks for the dancing banana   I've actually started getting cramps overnight, so maybe all the talk of POAS and white pants has spurred the old witch on. haha.

Bethannora - Sorry to hear your lining has decreased a little. Did your clinic seem concerned? I have experienced this twice. The 1st time i went from 6mm to 3.2mm!! But we can only put that down to the fact i'd start brown spotting (sorry if TMI!) The 2nd time it went from 6mm to 5.6mm with no explanation. I seem to have problems with my lining on every attempt though so can only put it down to the fact that it doesn't want to play ball! Either with drugs or naturally!   I hope it doesn't decrease any more  

Bubble - Definitely all hormonal! Mine are up the wall and with AF due any day (hopefully!) I think i'm a mare to live with at the moment!! 

Mylittlepink - Great news that AF has shown. Exciting to be getting started!

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## bethannora

Jo - any sign of AF? Do you know what day you ovulated on? Hope it's not too far away. My clinic didn't seem too concerned. I think they are putting it down to different nurses just measuring it differently. I haven't bleed so no reason for it to decrease. My body just likes to be awkward I think! Trying not to panic too much x


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hi Bethannora - I'm not sure what day I ovulated on, but when I had a scan on 23rd May (we were attempting a natural FET then, that was cancelled due to my lining and we went straight into another medicated attempt!  ) she said I'd ovulated. So that was 18 days ago. I am having cramping though now which seems to indicate her impending arrival! 

Thats good that your clinic weren't concerned. It's funny you say that about nurses measuring differently. I pretty much have the same nurse overtime, but on one occasion she wasn't available.. I had another nurse who measured me at 6mm. A few days later, my regular nurse measured and it was at 5.6mm and when I asked why the decrease, she mentioned that it could be down to different measuring by the nurse. She knows my history and know what she's looking at where as the 'substitute' nurse doesn't really know my background. I just thought a measure, was a measure regardless of who did it!  

I don't think you need to panic. I'm sure will be ok xx


----------



## bethannora

Jo - ooohhh, that could definitely be a good sign that af is on her way  We always have the same nurse too, but we had the 'substitute' (!!) nurse on Tuesday's scan! x

Does my protocol sound right to you? There are so many different ones!

*Surge day
2 days after surge, start:*
Oestroegen (Elleste) 1 x twice daily
*4 days after surge, start:*
Lubion 1 x day
Clexane 1 x day
Prednisone 1 x twice daily
*4 days before OTD, start*
Baby aspirin 1 x day


----------



## beany34

I can't understand why all clinics don't DR with a one off injection, it lasts for 4 weeks too! I'm kind of lucky too as only ever been on short protocol and donor cycle which is same as this FET - minimal stabbings!

Sorry bethanora can't help not used most of those drugs, I only take oestrogen and then cyclogest after transfer. I've never been given much info about lining but I remember when my follies were being measured I queried something and the nurse said about the different ways the other nurses might measure them which is going to make a mm difference here and there, same must be true for lining.

Nelli you're off!! Who doesn't need more hormones pumped in eh? Should relieve any menopausal symptoms at least... Yes as far as I'm aware my single stab is same protocol, I get AF (on time!) next week then have scan booked week later to check ok for tablets to start, all happens at once this way as I've nothing to do for 2 weeks but I have started treatment honest!

Lululimon I've just stepped up my exercise, it's good for your lining I read somewhere (extra oxygen?), I'll just tone it down after transfer, probably stop altogether for fear of shaking the lil embie out!

Hello everyone else x


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

I can't help you either Bethannora. On both natural FETs, i cycled completely without meds! Maybe one of the ladies will be able to advise! xx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Hello ladies, may I join in?

I'm on my first FET, very lucky to have two frozen blastocysts after my successful ICSI in 2014. I got pregnant naturally and completely unexpectedly in January this year but unfortunately miscarried so I know what some of mentioned about the pain. For the first cycle all I wanted was to get pregnant and never thought about  everything that I can happen after that. Now I'm suddenly very aware that's just another step to health LO. I know it sounds naive but hey!!!

Currently DR day 5, just waiting for my AF at some point during next two weeks before I get put on pills to thicken the lining. I've got scan booked in about two weeks. Transfer potentially 13th of July

I had a catch up with all of your stories. I promise to write more soon.

Lulu I remember you from our last cycle two years ago. So good to see you here!!!

Have a lovely weekend everybody, xxx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hi wlazlo1983 - Welcome and best of luck for your cycle xx


----------



## Nelli

Bethannora -   hahaha I'm definitely in the hormone crazy club! I've had hot sweats all day too and I'm only on 1 x eostrogen tablet at the moment...!! are you having any side effects?

Jo - has the witch shown up yet?... Hope so so you can get going all the waiting is awful.

Beany - that's brilliant so 2 weeks of chill and prepping to get going without the awful daily jab!

Wlazlo - welcome, I'm so sorry to hear of your mc. It must of been terrible for you especially when it's been such a journey to get pregnant in the first place. Best of luck for this cycle hope AF arrives soon for you.

Afm - day 2 of eostrogen tablets and I'm trying to read up on thickening lining if anyone has any tips that would be fab. I'm thinking of booking in an acupuncture session to help? Been eating Brazil nuts, smoothie with beetroot juice, drinking pomegranate juice anything else I can do? Xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hi Nelli - she's not turned up yet...but the cramps are stronger and i've started with brownish spotting, which is usual a sign for me that she's imminent. So fingers crossed! 

Although I can't be sure, I do think acupuncture helped me and I hope to book in some sessions with this cycle. I'm waiting until my scan though as at my last appointment, the consultant mentioned including physiotherapy in this cycle. He knows I've had acupuncture previously so I'm not quite sure what physio he'll be referring too! The nurse was confused too, but said she would find out for my next scan!

I've read pineapple cores help with lining. Anything with selenium in really as this is what helps increase the lining. Having read up a little previously, I think brazil nuts have quite a high amount of selenium in so that should help! xx


----------



## jh2016

Nelli-great news that your on the estrogen tablets! I did acupuncture for my fresh cycle, my lining on the day of transfer was 10.8, not sure if the acupuncture had anything to do with it, but it cant hurt.  I actually found the sessions really relaxing and made me think i was doing everything in my power to make it work.  I also ate loads of brazil nuts.

Jo-hoping af has shown up so you can get going.

Bubble-thanks for the patches/tablets info. Think i would prefer patches as one less thing to remember to take!

AFM - day 4 of buserelin injections, the skin on my stomach hasnt really recovered from the fresh round and i have tiny pinprick scars on my tummy, but no bruising yet! I have read that lots of you have had the endo scratch, my clinic said they wont do it this time, but would consider it next time if this cycle doesnt work. Which is annoying! But they are a good clinic so i guess they have their reasons!

I hope you all have a fab weekend!


----------



## LuluLimon

Hey Wlazlo! Nice to see you!!

Nelli- I think acu is good for blood flow to uterus..I am certainly going for it.

Hi Beany- I have just done a tough mudder style race so training hard outdoors..no more crawling through trenches for a bit for me 😉. It is good for oxygen though 

I'm interested in knowing if side effects are the same each cycle? 

X


----------



## Gem15

Hi all! 
Apologies for not posting for a while but I've been keeping up to date with all your progress!
I'm still waiting on AF to arrive before I can then begin DR on day 21!!! Feels like I've been waiting such a long time already.  The witch is now 2 weeks late....just typical when you want her to come!! Liking the idea of POAS....think I might try it tomorow   
Anyway - hope you're all doing okay whatever stage of the journey you're at


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Gem15 - Annoying waiting for AF isn't it! I'm getting so frustrated! Hope she shows for you soon!

Lulu - I had much more side effects on my previous medicated FETs than I have so far on this cycle, but that could all change when i eventually start the progynova! 

Jh2016 - Hopefully she'll be here in the next day or 2

xx


----------



## Gem15

Thanks Jo! Are we at the same stage then? AF not arrived for you yet?? I expected her 2 weeks ago so had a rough idea of timescales in my head...she obviously has other ideas


----------



## bethannora

Gem & jo - any sign of af? Really hope it turns up soon for you both X 

Jh - fingers crossed there won't be a next time because this cycle will work for you  X

Nelli - no side effects yet, but ask me in a week when I'm pumped full of hormones! Haha. Hot sweats are the worst, hope you have a fan X 

Wlaz - welcome! Hope af turns up soon X 

Beany - a one off jab sounds loads better! X

Lulu - hope you're doing ok X 

Finally had my surge today! Woohoo! Still going to go for my scan tomorrow as its first thing so won't be able to phone to cancel before, and I'd like to know my lining size. ET should hopefully be Saturday. Eeeekkk X


----------



## Gem15

Yip I am definitely wishing the next few weeks away!! Feel like my life is kinda on hold...I know it doesn't have to be but it's just the not knowing eh!


----------



## Clairemariearan

I always find it mildly amusing that we either spend our lives wishing AF away or praying for her to arrive! God damn her!! 

Mylittlepink- Definitely wishing this cycle passes quickly. I'm going back to back and if this one hurries up and gives me a bfp it will be almost like my last one didn't happen. Still, we can only take this journey one step at a time X

Jh2016, it's great to listen to your clinic but I've learnt we need to be our own advocates and listen to our hearts and guts! If you want a scratch your clinic should oblige. Having said that I only had one one my third cycle as I think they don't like to rush in with everything straight away if not needed. Cost wise it was 150 (at my clinic) and had to be done day 19-26 of the cycle you start DRing. I hated the procedure and found it quite painful. Having another one on the 22nd.

Lulu - I had a loss of appetite on the buserelin last time and I'm it's a side effect in happy to have again this time  

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## HopefulAmy

Hello everybody can I join in please? I'm going for donor embryo FET in the Czech republic in July. I've had IVF before (one beautiful son to show for it) but never FET and never any donation involved, so it's all new to me. I've seen lots of you are having injections - my clinic has only told me to take oestrogen tablets so far from day 1 of my cycle. I guess there must be different ways of preparing for different people  

Brazil nuts and pineapple is it to thicken the lining? My IVF was such a long time ago I can't remember!

Amy xx


----------



## HopefulAmy

Thank you Mylittlepink - good luck to you too!!


----------



## wlazlo1983

Evening ladies,

Hope everybody had a great weekend.

Welcome HopefulAmy and good luck!

Claire, I wish I had loss of appetite on Buserolin, instead I just end up eating like crazy. We were meant to have some friends round today but cancelled as my LO had high temp. I bought some strawberry tarts and had to freeze them because I just couldn't trust myself with those looking at me 

Gem and Jo, hope AF is here soon. Mine started today.

Bethanorra good luck tomorrow with your scan, let us know how it went!

Lulu well done on the race, that's impressive!!!

Hope everyone else is well. 

AF is here, still DRing and having lots of headaches. Silly question, with FET as its my first one, do your partners get involved in it? Mine feels very left out as its not much for him to do. He is away for my scans so it's just me and he will get a dependency day for the transfer but not much else he can do. I do sometimes feel quite 'alone' in all of that.


----------



## Clairemariearan

Hi wlazlo, sorry to hear about your headaches, remember to drink lots as think it helps a tad. 

It's not a silly question about partners. I remember having an argument (hormone induced!) with DH because I was stressed as forgot to take one of my three a day progynova and just panicked. then I turned it on him because he wasn't involved and never showed any interest! What a cow bag! We soon made up but he admitted that he just found it hard to follow and get involved. He travels with work and only attended the first appointment where we signed the form and so had no clue what I was doing or what drugs I was taking. 

After that he was more conscious about asking and I was more conscious about sharing how I was feeling. We even put my drug schedule up on the bedroom wall to help us both remember what I needed to do and when. It's hard for the guys I think. We do all the practical things and it's hard for them not to feel helpless.

x


----------



## Bubble1234

Evening ladies

Bethanora - yay to getting your surge! Fingers crossed lining is building up nicely too. Good luck with scan tomorrow - wow saturday for embryo transfer, that's not far away at all. Very exciting.

Nelli - Im glad its not just me worrying. I think you are doing the right thing with not waiting to get nk results. It's a long wait when you have already been delayed with the freeze all and like you said it's not something that there is any indication for you to be concerned about. I hope the hot flushes are settling down. When is your next scan?

Welcome wlazlo - sorry to hear of your loss. Yay for af arriving and starting fet! Unfortunately I think its difficult for the men as there really isnt that much for them to do. It must be quite frustrating for them.
I too am eating like crazy at the moment! Keep waking in the night hungry despite eating like a horse in the day! I keep needing to get up in the middle of the night for a glass of milk to get me through until the morning! What is that all about?!  

Welcome Amy - there seem to be loads of different protocols that people follow. Im always amazed at how different they can be. Congratulations on your son and best of luck for this cycle.

My little pink - yay to starting oestrogen too. When is your next scan? 

Is anyone else getting lots of side effects from the oestrogen? All I remember about my fresh cycle was feeling terrible on buserilin and then heaps better on the stims. I was kind of expecting the same this time round but have had awful headaches nearly every day this week to the point of needing to go to bed after dinner. Also not sleeping and feeling really down and tearful. Keep shouting at hubby for silly things and feel mega hungry and as I mentioned above waking in the night. Im blaming the hormones as have felt fine and cheerful up until this week. I guess they are all side effects I would expect from buserilin but not necessarily now. Anyone else in the same boat? I did get the medication leaflet out this evening and it did say headaches and feeling depressed is a common side effect of oestrogen. Great! I hope it goes soon.

Hi to everyone else. Hope you have all had a good weekend. X


----------



## bethannora

Bubble - I don't remember having side effects form the oestrogen on my fresh cycles, but that could be that I put it down to something else as I was high on hormones! Hope it eases up, and you feel much better soon x 

Wlazlo - I completely understand - my DP often feels left out as we are a same sex couple, so there's little she can do whether it's a fresh or frozen cycle. I think it's a really common feeling for our partners to have, so I wouldn't read too much into it at all x 

Hopefulamy - good luck with your cycle. I have taken selenium supplements to help my lining, btu mainly because I don't like brazil nuts (it's the selenium in brazil nuts that help) x 

Jo/Gem - any sign of af? x 

Clairemariearan / mylittlepink / lulu/ JH / Nelli / beany and efveryone else - hope you're all doing well & you had a lovely weekend x 

AFM - I still went for my scan this morning, even though I surged yesterday. Lining was 'beautiful' apparently - the follicle was empty so I had already ovulated, and my lining was triple layered 9.2mm. So feeling a lot better now. Now on to the text panic of my frostie not thawing! I will get a call this afternoon from the clinic to let me know when ET will be - probably Saturday. Start my estrogen tomorrow, then clexane, pred & lubion on Thursday x


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Bethannora - Great news about your scan! Lining sounds great. Wow Saturday will soon be here!

Bubble - I had all those side effects with buserelin last time, it was awful. But this time only struggling with broken sleep. I can't remember any other effects with the oestrogen apart from headaches.

Wlazlo - I do think the partners feel a bit left out. My DF works away and has missed appointments and I know he feels out of the loop. Like Clairemariearan said, we just try to make sure we're discussing it and not leaving it to guess work!

Welcome HopefulAmy and best of luck for this cycle. Anything with selenium in is great for lining. Brazil nuts have the highest amount in i've read. I've read that some ladies have started drinking beetroot juice and pomegranate juice to help too, but not sure I could stomach that!

Mylittelpink - When is your scan?

Gem - Any sign of AF??

AFM - She finally arrived yesterday!   but with vengeance I might add! The back pain and cramps have been really bad, but i'm just glad she's finally here. I rang the clinic this morning to book in for a scan, so just waiting for them to call back. It's normally CD10 so should be next Tuesday - hopefully then i'll be able to begin the oestrogen tabs.

Nelli, Lulu, Beany, clairemariearan and Jh2016 (sorry if i've missed anyone)- How are you all doing? xx


----------



## bethannora

Jo hopeful - amazing news! Woohoo! I have absolutely everything crossed that this is your time and you get to ET x


----------



## Gem15

Hi all! 

Bethannora - fab news about your lining!! Keeping everything crossed that your wee frosties thaws   

Jo - Woohoo!!! Great news AF is here!! (Not so good about the pain tho!) 

Bubble - sorry to hear you're feeling low. This is a real roller coaster for us ladies eh! Sending hugs  

HopefulAmy - hope your doing okay on the oestrogen! 

Howz everyone else doing??

AFM  - still no AF! I haven't even started DR yet and prob won't start until day 21 after AF arrives!! I even went to the extremes of buying a POAS last night....of course it was negative, I knew it would be but just hoped it would maybe encourage the witch to hurry up!!! I've never been so late before - this cycle has now been 43 days and counting!! Anyone had this before when you are normally quite regular? Xx


----------



## bethannora

Ladies - I'm really worried. Clinic have left an answerphone message telling me by FET will be next Monday. I surged yesterday, and confirmed on scan this morning that I had ovulated and released the egg. My embie is a 5 day embie, so surely waiting another week for transfer is way too long? I'm worried they are delaying it as they don't want to perform the transfer on a weekend. When they phone back, do you think I should demand a weekend transfer, or wait until next month? I don't want to waste our 1 precious frostie by transferring it too late x


----------



## Bubble1234

Hi ladies

Bethannora - excellent news about the lining. Hmmm I thinj if it were me I would seriously question why they are leaving it until monday and express your concerns and let them know you are not comfortable with waiting unless they can give you a good reason. It seems strange they are not offering a saturday transfer if they open saturdays. I dont think they would want to jepodise their success rates so dont see why they would do a transfer that late unless they had good reason. Would a friday transfer be better if they are not going to offer a saturday. - I have no idea but all questions you could throw at them. Hope it gets sorted. X

Jo - yay that af has finally arrived. Let us know when you get the scan date.

Gem - thanks for the hugs. I hope your af comes soon. I think she has a way of knowing when we need her to come and hides away. My af is normally regular and was 10 days late the month I was waiting to book in for treatment, which was frustrating as I had in my head when all my scan dates and week of ET were going to be and of course it delayed things! Was also late on the buserilin. It's typical - I hope she comes soon. 

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## bethannora

I've heard back and spoke to the senior consultant. She was lovely & explained surge day is like trigger day - so 2 days later is EC, then 5dt 5 days later. Which makes sense, but that still works out on Sunday. It just seems to be different to everyone else, and the nurse did say she could see I had ovulated, although the consultant said it's not possible to see that. Just think I am getting confused now. I'm just so worried as it's our only frostie. Think I need to step away from google and start trying to calm myself down as this stress can't be doing me any good x


----------



## jh2016

Hi ladies!  argh!!! Its so hard to keep up with all the messages, so apologies if I miss anyone!

Jo-delighted that you have af-even if shes a cow, its better than waiting!

Gem-sorry that yours hasnt arrived yet! Put on your best knickers to egg it on!

Clairemariaran-thanks for advice about the scratch-part of me wants it but the wimpy part of me says wait until next time (if there is a next time! Fingers crossed this one will work!)

Bethanora-good news about being almost at transfer, has the senoir consultant put your mind at rest? Please try not to worry as worrying wont change anything. Try to be positive that the blasto will thaw perfectly and all will be well.

Bubble- at the time, i didnt think i had any side effects on either buserlin or menopur, but as i said before looking back now i think everything was heightened in terms of my tolerence for other people and my ability to deal with everyday irritants (work, family, etc!!!) i was slightly crazy. So i think whatever youre feeling is probably normal and you ahve to try and ride it out. You wont feel like this forever. Promise.

My little pink-im definitely with you on wishing the next few weeks away! Its good to chat to others in the same boat, it makes me feel a little more sane!

nelli-how are you getting on? 

apologies if ive missed anyone, i hope you are all ok.

AFM-day 6 of injections, going ok. Just a question, is anyone else finding that they are bloated on buserelin? I look 3months pregnant


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Thanks ladies xx

jh2016 - She is a cow, but I am glad she's finally here! I haven't been bloated with this cycle, but previous cycles I have. I think it's one of the side effects.

Bethannora - Glad the consultant rang to explain but sorry you're still confused! I was confused where a natural cycle was concerned too. The nurse could see I had ovulated during my natural, so not sure what your consultant means! But try not to worry. I'm sure everything will be fine.  

Gem - I'm normally quite regular but this cycle was 39 days! So like Bubble said mine was 10 days late, I can only put it down to my body being all over with all the meds over the past few months. It's really frustrating so I hope she shows really soon  

AFM - I spoke to the clinic and they've booked me in for a scan on Wednesday. Slightly confused as previously it's been CD10, I can only assume it's because my cycle has been longer and as such down regging longer. She did ask when I had started DRing so I'm guessing that's why. Either way i'm happy it's Wednesday as it means less time to wait and potentially earlier start on oestrogen.

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Hi girls,

Bethanora I can understand how confused you feel but I'm sure they wouldn't just pick a day that suits them better. I'm pleased they explained everything. What do you mean consultant couldn't confirm you ovulated? Great news on the lining!!! Exciting times coming soon!!!! Keeping everything crossed for you!!!

Jo, did they tell you to ring them once your AF started or did you have a plan set up? My AF has been a few days earlier so maybe I will ring them tomorrow to check if I'm still on schedule. Good luck with your scan!!!

JH I'm feeling quite boated too, not as much as on my fresh cycle but that's still early days so might get worse

Bubble, fingers crossed for AF!!!!

Hope everyone else is well, xxx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hi Wlazlo - Yep, my clinic ask that you contact them on day 1 of your cycle. No plan as such, it's just that previously I've been in on day 10 for a scan and I'm sure at my last appointment they said day 10 BUT with my cycle being 10 days longer than normal, I can only assume they want me in sooner as I've been down regging longer?! I think they have set days they like to stick with at certain points in the cycle, but obviously that can all change!

Did you call them? Are you still set to a schedule? xx


----------



## bethannora

Wlazlo & Jo - the consultant just said that it would have been impossible for my nurse to have seen that I had ovulated on my scan 1 day after I surged. She said you can only see the corpus luteum circa 2-4 days post surge? I don't know - I'm getting so confused by it all now! x 

Jo - exciting, not long until your scan at all! Better earlier rather than later  Good luck x 

Wlazlo - how are the headaches lady? Hope the bloating eases up too x 

JH - I was always bloated on buserelin on my fresh cycles. I always take it as a good sign that something is happening down there x 

Gem - any sign of af? Hope so x 

Bubble - hope your side effects are easing up a bit? x 

Hope everyone else is doing well!

AFM - thank you ladies for all your advice & reassurance on my ET date. I have been in contact with my consultant again explaining my cycles in a bit more detail. She agrees from my photos of the OPKs that I have sent, that I have surged for 2 whole days. Not sure why, but I did have 2 large follicles, so I think I have ovulated twice this month. I'm a non-identical twin, with loads of other non-identical twins in my family, so maybe my body is trying to make me have them also! But my consultant will confirm today whether or not the ET date needs to change. So I feel a lot better now that the date will be decided based off all this extra information. I feel really bad though - like I am pestering the clinic. Hope they don't hate me - my name is probably blacklisted :-( x


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Thanks Bethannora - Glad you're feeling a bit better now after your conversation with your consultant. Don't feel like you're pestering them! I'd be exactly the same and want to know for piece of mind. I'm sure lots of ladies are the same and they're used to it. It's such a complex process at times, it's got to be normal for them when ladies call asking questions!

Let us know what happens with your ET date xx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Jo, I did call them but she said that because hey would expect a period at some point between starting Buserolin and my booked scan(next Wednesday) I don't need to tell them, she did say it's good news so hopefully on Wednesday my lining will be thin and we can start Prognova(im sure I misspelled it). Let's see what next Wednesday brings

Bethannora that makes more sense now. It's actually quite interesting about what you said about ovulating twice. Women's body is just amazing! We all just need a little bit of help 

Hope everyone else is well, x


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Thats good news Wlazlo. Fingers crossed for a nice thin lining! x


----------



## MrsC83

Hi ladies

Can I join you? I'm 3 weeks into DR, I had a scan yesterday and my lining was nice and thin so have started on oestrogen, back in for another scan next wed. fingers crossed progesterone after that, but my clinic tends to be a bit vague about the next stage until they've scanned me. 

I had a failed fresh cycle in Feb, was counting down the days until we could get going on a FET and now it's getting closer I want to be optimistic I'm really scared!! Finding the balance between being positive and realistic is just impossible. One minute I'm calculating when I would be due and the next I'm planning a consolation holiday, please tell me I'm not alone in this!!! 

Xxx


----------



## shellsuit

hi ladies

i need to read back and catch up on how you are all getting on but before i do i thought id update on myself and ask for some help

i went today for my first 10 day scan...im doing a natural FET.....

yesterday and even this morning i had some mucous with brown streaks, hardly anything but i noticed it...i think you notice everything when TTC to be fair 

anyway i blocked it out and went for my scan, my lining was nice and thick and my ovary on the left had a 7.2 follicle which was the biggest....she struggled to find my right one but eventually did and there were no bigger follicles so I'm rebooked in for friday for another scan

when i came home i just had to do a HPT so got a couple of cheapie from home bargains...came home and did one and only had a second line!!!! 

i had what i thought was my period on the saturday the 4th of june but when i think about it now ...it was pretty light in comparison and I'm sure i pretty much stopped bleeding by the monday

i know i should of mentioned it when i went today but i thought if there was anything there they would of noticed? they would wouldn't they?

now I'm sitting here convincing myself its another ectopic and worrying myself to death

think ill also post on the other board but any help/suggestions would be appreciated.....


----------



## beany34

Just a quickie so you know I'm still here!

Hello newbies  

Buy a better test shell suit and also tell your clinic, You shouldn't have follicles growing if pregnant should you?? Must must tell clinic but try not to worry  

MrsC83 - you are not alone!!!!

Bethanora, hope you get your transfer date sorted, I don't know how natural FeTs work so can't offer any reassurance other than the clinic have done this lots before so try not to worry they do want what's best for you!

Gem I had a stupidly long cycle once, 40+ days but it was during my clomid days, she will come when she is ready not when you are  

All bloated ladies - I think I am too but expecting AF this week so not convinced it's the drugs yet, course I keep eating "just one last chocolate" etc which I'm sure isn't helping  

All snappy ladies - I think I am too but I also think my OH is being particularly annoying so not convinced it's the drugs yet  

I'm just counting down the days till my scan next thurs when it all gets a bit more real.... 

Big hugs ladies xx


----------



## Nelli

Evening ladies,

Shell suit - apologies for my dumb question... Have you had a positive pregnancy test? Huge congrats if you have, maybe test again on different test? Hope it's positive news for you.

MrsC - I feel those agonising flip reverse feelings too, but I keep trying to think positive thinking could help the embryo(s) so trying to stick to that. Fx for you to be ready by next weds.

Bethanora - I'm glad you got some clarity and feel more confident it sounds like all of the decisions have a good rational. Don't feel bad at all about challenging your clinic or asking for explanations to their decisions, this might be their day jobs but it's our lives!excited for you for Monday!

Jo - HOORAY AF finally arrived why was she being such a witch this cycle!! Best of luck for scan tomorrow hope you can start eostrogen straight away.

JH - I'm day 12 of buselerin and day 5 oestrogen tablets I'm bloated really bad, had nausea really bad... Yuck! Hope our side effects go away!!

Bubble - I remember the same for fresh feeling awful on buselerin and fine once stimms started now started oestrogen tablets I feel worse than ever! Yuck! Hoping it passes!

Sorry for any of you lovely ladies I've missed hope your all doing ok I just can't scroll back any further.

Afm - day 5 of oestrogen tablets, having awful nausea & dizziness although started to ease today, had my NK cell test results that came back "extremely high"   what the hell... Our clinic did the test as an add on to our endo scratch (I've never been pregnant nor ever had an embryo transfer)  They've said I'm very high risk of miscarriage and need to take prednisolone steroids from the day before ET and then on into pregnancy (if we're lucky enough). I'm totally shocked and devastated   I haven't researched it yet so know nothing about it. Just feel like it's one thing after the other, then at the same time I so grateful we've found out before embryo transfer xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Nelli - I know nothing about it either. Have your clinic scheduled in another appointment so you can discuss your results? I think like you say it's a good thing you know about it now and they can take precautions for it.

Hi Shellsuit - Hmm you would think they would notice but even so I would definitely do another test, maybe Clearblue or First Response and see what that shows, but I would also mention it to your clinic. Like Beany said, it's unusual to have follicles growing if your pregnant but definitely worth speaking to your clinic.

Hi MrsC83 - Sorry to hear about your failed fresh cycle. We're pretty much at the same part of our cycle! I'm 3 weeks into buserelin and have my scan tomorrow. You're not alone in how you feel, i've done exactly that. It's normal. Well i think it is!! xx


----------



## Bubble1234

Hi all

Wow - so much is happening with everyone...where to start..

Bethannora - Im pleased clinic are explaining everything and taking into account everything you are telling them. I wouldnt feel bad about pestering them they are used to it Im sure. I always feel bad that I bombard my clinic with questions at every appointment and I always seem to phone with more. They are used to it and understand how important it all is to us. Just keep in mind that they will also want the best outcome from this and have loads of experience. I hope they have put your mind at rest. Best of luck with the transfer - have you got a definate date for it now? Very exciting.

Jh - I'm feeling a little bloated too this cycle but am super hungry and eating like a horse so putting it down to that but blaming eating on the medication - I hope it is the medication as I cant carry on eating like this forever as I will be the size of a horse too. 

Welcome Mrs C83 - sorry to hear about your last cycle. Yay to starting oestrogen and best of luck with this cycle. I know what you mean about trying to be positive and realistic at the same time. The hardest part of all this is the unknown. One minute Im excited then Im scared that it wont work and how will I cope with that and it's sort of overwhelming so I try to keep my mind on something else. If I get to the 2ww its going to be a killer - it makes me feel sick with worry thinking about it to be honest. 

Jo - best of luck for the scan today fingers crossed you get given the go ahead to start oestrogen. 

Shellsuit - I thought pregnancy tests were fairly accurate but at the same time would expect it to show on a scan but maybe it's too early?? But then as others have said would you be getting follicles? Maybe try another test and phone clinic. Let us know what the outcome is...

Nelli - I know nothing about NK cells. At least they have found out and there is a treatment option. It makes you wonder how many people have them and dont know. Try and think of it as a positive if you can at least something can be done to give you the best outcome. Sending you big hugs as its not nice to have something else to contend with. It takes me back to when we were going through investigations and the drs just seemed to be finding additional problems. At least it sounds like you can carry on with the treatment cycle. Sorry to hear you are getting bad side effects from the oestrogen. Hopefully a good sign that your body is doing what it should. I hope it settles for you soon.

Afm - going for acupuncture this morning. Trying to think thick thoughts ahead of my scan tomorrow. Thankfully my headaches and tearfulness are settling so feeling a bit more normal the last few days.

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## bethannora

Morning ladies - hope you're all doing well 

Wlazlo - I know, it's crazy what our bodies can do! x 

Jo - scan for you tomorrow! How are you feeling about it? x 

MrsC83 - welcome! I know what you mean about trying to say optimistic, but also realistic. Good luck for your scan weds x 

Shellsuit - hope you can get to the bottom of it. I would definitely tell your clinic as soon as you can though, and also take another HPT. Really hope this is amazing news for you - keep us posted x 

Beany - not long until Thursday! x 

Nelli - I also take pred, as well as clexane & lubion. Although I have never been tested for NK cells, my clinic treat me empirically because of my history. It's definitely good you have found out now, as you can be treated accordingly x 

Bubble - enjoy acupuncture, and good luck for your scan tomorrow x 

AFM - still no news from the clinic as to whether the date of mt ET has changed. I guess there's no rush in getting me a response - we already have Monday booked off work, and it can only change to a weekend date when I am off work anyway x


----------



## Holnshaun

Good morning, ive had 1 BFN ICSI, and 1 cancelled due to Overstimmulating, i have 5 frozen embies in the freezer at 5 day blasts  I start my long protocol drow regging on Monday, but ive never had a fet before, as my AFs have been very inconsistant since starting all this, i think im on medicated but will know monday, but how does it all work? im aware i DR for 2 weeks, ( then would i then have my AF? then start another drug, then go back to Liverpool to have the transfer? Wish everyone lots of luck! 
Hopeful 2016, i think we cycled at the same time last year in July! fingers crossed for you hun and everyone else in the thread x


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hi Holnshaun - Yes we did cycle together last year! Sorry to hear about your BFN and cancelled cycle (I had a BFN on our fresh cycle and 4 cancelled cycles!) It all depends on your cycle really - I've down regged for nearly 3 weeks as my cycle was 39 days, which is unheard of for me. I had a scan today. Generally it's around 2 weeks, then you have a period. On day 10 of your cycle you have a scan to check your lining is nice and thin - you'll then get the nod to start oestrogen tablets. From there it's about 3 weeks after that you have a transfer. That's how Liverpool do it anyway. Obviously, it's a lot to do with how your respond to your meds. They should give you a protocol on Monday with an idea of timings, they have given me one but i've left it in the car! 
Hope that helps a little and best of luck for this cycle. xx

Bubble how was your acupuncture? Fingers crossed for your scan tomorrow. 

AFM I had my scan today. All ok, my lining was nice and thin at 1.6mm which wasn't a surprise - it's good at being thin - it just doesn't want to thicken!   
Waiting for a call from the nurse to confirm when i'm to start Progynova (oestrogen tabs) and when to include vaginal viagra. My consultant also wants me to have physio! I'd never heard of this for IVF, but the nurse said it is literally massaging the stomach area and applying heat to try and stimulate the blood flow to the uterus. I'll give anything a try at this stage! 

How is everyone else? xx


----------



## shellsuit

thanks ladies well i bought a clearable digital and it says 1-2 weeks

i had that bleed on the 4th of june that i presumed to be AF

I've been the doctors today and he said as no bleeding since and i have no pain he is not concerned but is getting me a scan with EPU tomorrow

I've got an awful feeling its ectopic but praying it isn't, can't go through that again

and i don't know if my follicles were growing as it was my first scan, they just confirmed there were no dominant follicles but one on the left was 7.2

going by the test today i presume i am 4-5 weeks so would they of seen anything anyway, especially as they weren't looking for that! my living was nice tho apparently

if it is an ectopic it will be 3 months before i can start a FET so heres hoping it turns out to be good news

you couldn't make this up, 10 years TTC 1 ectopic and 2 rounds of IVF then this??

sending myself crazy with worry 

i hope everyones cycle is going to plan


----------



## Gem15

Evening ladies! 

Shellsuit - what a confusing, emotional time for you!! I have everything crossed that this is your time and all is okay   

Jo - glad your lining is nice and thin.....will keep everything crossed that it behaves itself and thickens like it should! Physio is definitely worth a try eh! 

Holnshaun - good luck for your cycle this time!  

Bubble - how did your scan go today? 

Nelli - sending hugs! It's an awful rollercoaster eh....All is crossed for a positive outcome for you. Hope you start to feel a bit better soon too  

Hope everyone else is doing okay  

AFM - still haven't even started DR as no AF yet   this cycle is now 46 days and counting!! I have never been this late before.  Don't even have any feeling that she is coming. It's so frustrating!


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hi ladies hope it's ok to join here ? 

I am starting a natural FET next month. Hopefully it all goes well. 

We had 1 blastocyst put back last year, unfortunately we had a missed miscarriage. 

I'm so nervous this time round. Any advice to stay positive would be greatly appreciated, i'm over thinking every negative possibility at the moment, I'm driving myself mad with it all. :/ xx


----------



## bethannora

Flutter - hiya! Fab that they have confirmed you doing a natural FET next month. Eeeekkk! Hope you're well lovely x 

Gem - wow, that is a long cycle. I really hope af turns up soon for you x 

Shellsuit - good luck for your scan today. I have everything crossed that the baby is in the right place. I know the heartache of an ectopic, and the fear of it happening again x 

Jo - go, go thickening lining! The physio sounds interesting - much nicer than tablets/injections! x 

Jolnshaun - good luck for starting! I haven't done a medicated FET so can't help you, but the ladies on here are full of advice & knowledge x 

Bubble - good luck for your scan today lady - let us know how you get on x 

Beany - good luck for your scan too - fingers crossed x 

Wlazlo - did you have your scan yesterday, or is it next wednesday? Hope it went well if it was yesterday x 

Nelli - did you find anything more about NK cells? Hope you're doing OK x

MrsC83 / JH & everyone else I have missed - really hope you're all doing well x 

AFM - ET has been confirmed for Monday now. Start my prednisone, clexane & lubion tonight. Have also been told to stop my ferrous fumarate (iron) the date before transfer, and start aspirin as soon as I (hopefully) get a BFP if I test early (of course I will be testing early!) or 4 days before OTD if I don't test early x


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Thanks Bethannora - That's what I keep tell my stomach  

Glad your ET date has been confirmed. How are you feeling? 

Hi Fluttershy - It's so easy to think negatively. I'd say we're all guilty of it. Even more so when you know what the process involves. I think you just have to try and keep yourself occupied so you don't have time to sit and think negatively and also know that it's pretty much out of your hands. Best of luck to you.

Shellsuit - Like Gem said, how confusing for you! I hope it's positive and everything is ok. Do you have another scan? 

Gem - How frustrating for you! I know how I felt at 39 days!! Have you spoken to your clinic about it? I hope it comes soon.

AFM, the nurse called back this morning. I'm to start 12mg of Progynova on Monday, with a scan on 26/06 and another one on 01/07 to see how I'm progressing. They'll make a decision then about introducing viagra, depending on how i'm responding. ET has been scheduled for 10th July, which is almost a year to the day to my transfer on my fresh cycle. Trying not to think about that as we've not got that far the last 4 times so just taking each step as it comes!


----------



## Nelli

Jo - are you having really high dose of progynova due to your past cancelled for lining issues? I'm on 2mg twice a day at the min. Let us know how your physio goes that sounds interesting!

Bethannora - omg! ET Monday for you how exciting! My clinic has said to take the prednisolone from day before ET onwards should I start taking it earlier? Yes found out a bit more about NK cells and it looks like the evidence is inconclusive of whether it is an issue if you've never had a miscarriage but the prednisolone is a precautionary measure and doesn't harm the baby (if we get that far) so I'm feeling much happier and more positive now thank you.

Flutter - I'm so sorry to hear of your miscarriage. Staying positive is hard as IVF just seems to take over doesn't it. But I have been trying to do mindfulness and positive affirmations to reset my mindset. Hope you start feeling more positive soon.

Gem - aaah waiting for AF is such a pain, hope she hurries up for you, here's a dancing banana   I heard it helps and might have helped Jo when she was waiting hehe! Thank you for you kind words I'm feeling better today done a bit of research and there's not a lot I can do now but take the medication they've prescribed. I'm grateful it's been picked up before our ET.

Shell suit - how are you doing now? Eeek a lovely positive hope it's in the right place for you. Thinking of you.

Holnshaun - wow 5 x 5 day blasts is incredible how many are you planning to transfer this cycle?

Bubble - how did scan go? Have you got a date for ET? I've just booked in an acupuncture session next week. Thank you for your support i know there was no symptoms or anything so I was really shocked but really feeling glad they picked it up and we can have treatment.

Hey to everyone sorry if I've missed anyone.

Afm - side effects of oestrogen have calmed but I stil have nausea every morning... I'm taking progynova 2mg twice a day now, booked an acupuncture session next week. I collect prescription tomorrow for prednisolone to treat high NK cells, they said to start the day before ET but I might take if before then. Feeling much better now thank you to everyone for your support, I'm relieved they found it before our ET xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Yes Nelli, but i'm not convinced it'll make a difference! They upped me from 6mg a day to 12mg and my lining was exactly the same on 12mg as it was with 6mg! It never got above 5.6mm  

So i've just got to hope that the 12mg with the inclusion of viagra will make a difference!  . I was a bit dubious about the physio, but willing to give it a whirl!

It's good that they're taking precautionary measures. It'd make me feel better too. Glad your side effects have eased, I'm not looking forward to them! I know the nausea will be bad based on previous 

How is everyone else??xx


----------



## Bubble1234

Hi all

Bethannora - great news that transfer is monday. Not long to go! How are you feeling? Best of luck with it. Will be thinking of you. X

Jo - great that you can start the oestrogen. Its interesting about the physio - when do you start that? I have everything crossed that this is your time and your lining thickens up nicely. Do you have an appointment for the physio yet? 

Welcome Holnshaun - wow 5 blasts is amazing! Do you know how many you will transfer? With medicated fet you will have af at some point during down reg and then a scan to check lining is thin and then start oestrogen - then scan to check lining is thick and when it looks ready you get booked in for transfer. Thats how our clinic does it anyway - there seem to be lots of variations and some people seem to down reg on day 1 of af so depends a lot on your clinic as to what exactly happens.

Shellsuit - how amazing to have a natural bfp after all this time! How did your scan go? I hope its good news. I think you are right in saying a pregnancy wouldnt necessarily be visible on a scan that early so try not to think the worst. Hope it all works out. Keep us posted. X

Nelli - Im so glad you are feeling better. Im crossing my fingers that this is your time. Glad the side effects are calming down. Very exciting times. Enjoy your acupuncture.

Welcome fluttershy. Im so sorry to hear about your miscarriage. Great that you have been given the go ahead to start fet. Best of luck to you.

Gem - how frustrating to still be waiting for af. Any sign of her yet? 

Afm - scan went well yesterday. Lining 9mm so I have my last buserilin injection and start progesterone tomorrow eek! Im hoping the are ok to insert as I work a 9 hour shift on a saturday - its a bit of a pain that the first day of using them im going to be out of the house. Im sure last time I didnt have to worry about work as the pessaries were only twice a day - these things are 3 times a day! 

Starting to get really nervous now as the reality of this process is dawning on me! Im so scared to take our embies out of the freezer. Feel like the last few years Ive had a protective bubble around myself thinking I may be lucky enough to have another child one day because they are there. Feel like Ive put off using them so I can keep wishing and thinking maybe someday... now the reality is hitting me these are our last chance and its scary! I feel like I want to delay it a bit more but cant! So not feeling ready for this!!!


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hi Bethanorra,
I forgot you're on this thread lol. I did write on an earlier one a few months back but I had to have the op and recovery delayed us moving forward with the FET but we are all good to go now. I bet you can't wait till Monday now !! So exciting. Have you been told not to wear any perfume ?? Xxxx


Hopefor2016, thank you. It's very hard to stay positive especially after a loss. I think what makes it more nerve wracking is if I lose the baby again and having to go through the whole operation again. That was the hardest part cause I've had so much unexpected crap happen it wasn't an easy miscarriage. From infections, to operations going wrong, and having a catheter for weeks. It really was a rubbish time. Xxx

Nelli I'm going to try and stay positive as much as I can,  I'm sort of starting a hobby/business, I say business as I'm just still finding my feet. I'm starting to make names and numbers for all occasions like birthdays, Christmas, christenings, children's parties. It's an idea I've wanted to do for a while so I'm gonna get my head into that and hopefully make that work. I took time off work to go through ivf and as it's not been an easy ride I've had more time off then planned and will need to take more time off so I wanted to do something to boost our income a bit. Maybe If it's a success I won't have to go back to work  xxx

Bubble1234 thank you. I understand your nerves, I don't think we will go through it again if it don't work this time. We have frosties as well but the whole process, although it's easier than a fresh cycle is still daunting isn't it. Xxx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Fluttershy - I can understand that   The business you're starting sounds great. Fingers crossed its a success! xx

Bubbles - Great news about your scan and that you can start progesterone. Is it Cyclogest you're taking? I can understand your nerves, I'm anxious about having another cycle cancelled and over thinking what we can do next, what are our options. I try not to as I know it's out of my hands but it's so much easier said than done!  

No appointment yet for the physio, they'll make the decision at my first scan. It's not something I've heard of before for IVF, tried acupuncture and that seemed to help a little, so I can only hope this will.  

Gem - Any sign of AF?? 

Shellsuit - How are you?

xx


----------



## bethannora

Flutter - you've been through such an awful time lovely. Fingers crossed this is your time  It's only natural for us all to worry after what we've all been through - but have hope too doll. No, they haven't told me about perfume etc this time, but I guess they just think I remember from my last few times x 

Jo - fingers crossed the progynova does the trick this time, but if not - at least they have a few more tricks up their sleeve for you x 

Bubble - that's a fab lining. Well done you! When do you think ET will be? Good luck x 

Nelli - so glad you're feeling better about it all, and fab that your clinic are putting you on pred. Re when to start the pred - I don't really know too much about it, sorry. I am already on steroids for my asthma, so have built up a bit of an immunity to it - so maybe that's why they are starting me earlier? I would just do what your clinic have advised. There are so many different protocols out there! x 

Shellsuit - how did your scan go? I have everything crossed for good news x 

Beany - how did your scan go? Hope you're closer to ET date x 

To everyone else - hope you're all doing well!

AFM - First jabs done last night - as per usual the lubion was fine, but the clexane has bruised! Ouch. Hopefully all worth it though! Feel like I am rattling with all the tablets I am taking as well x


----------



## mrshol

Hi ladies can I join pls  

I have one fe to use from a successful Icis cycle

I've been on nasal sprays nearly two weeks and Monday I have a blood test and all ok then start estrogen tablets

I'm not to glued up on the thaw process my fe was a 5ab so does that mean it will stay that Rhein defrosted? 

Anyone taking any supplements to help? 

Wishing u all the luck ladies xx


----------



## shellsuit

hi ladies

so i got scanned this morning after a 2 and half hour wait!!! like i wasn't nervous enough!

Well the scan didn't really help, they couldn't see anything, i was relieved that it wasn't ectopic though

they said its one of 3 things.....

1 its to early - i doubt this as my last LMP was beginning of may and although i had a bleed 4/6 it wouldn't be that early?!?!?!

2 i caught an early loss - think they were referring to a chemical

and the 3rd being ectopic that they couldn't 100% rule out although there was nothing in my remaining tube

i then had bloods taken and will have follow ups done on monday....

they did call with my number this afternoon....14 so i think it was a chemical

theres always that small chance.....although near impossible its still early but actually i have accepted that won't be the case....that would have to mean i ovulated just before i had the bleed?

i will buy another cheap test tomorrow and expect to see no lines............i presume the digital picks up positive at 25 and therefor its reduced since wednesday when i did that test

i keep going over things in my head...overthinking i suppose....if the CB digital picked up at above 5 and i was 8 on wednesday then actually it has doubled since then...i know I'm crazy and clinging to all hope when realistically i know it wasn't meant to be

i called the clinic and i have to call them monday to advise...not sure if i will therefor be able to continue with my FET this month but we shall see 

thanks for asking girls i hope your journey is going better than mine - still not had chance to read back....ive just been googling crazy stuff to give myself hope lol


----------



## beany34

I can't keep up  

Shell suit I'm sorry it's not sounding like good news, all this added stress is last thing you need, best wishes and big hugs for your onward journey xx

Welcome mrshol, there is no guarantee the defrosted embryo will keep all its cells on thawing but I'm not sure how much it effects the grading, we got told "prepare yourself for anything" from the nurse!

Bethanora my scan is next week, I got AF on time (!!) this week so I'm all on schedule!! Congtrats on first jobs but what are they I've Never used clexane or lubion!

Bubble you are sounding just like I feel only I'm still a few weeks away from the reality hitting!

Nelli glad you're feeling a bit better!

Hope everyone else coping ok, still no AF gem??

AFM, I've got AF right on time, got scan on Thursday next week to check lining and start my oestrogen, so basically sat around waiting for my treatment to feel like it's really starting!

Big hugs xx


----------



## jh2016

Shellsuit, I'm so sorry. Can't even imagine how you're feeling.  What a horrid time.  Sending you   

Nelli- sorry to hear about the nk cells, but fore warned is forearmed -so they say. At least the clinic have put on place some positive steps into helping you.

Bethannora-not long for you now, very exciting!!

Jo-interesting about physio, are you trying acupuncture too?? Try not to think too much into the future cos that makes anxiety much worse. Try and be positive about the thickness of your lining!

I'm  on day 10 of buserlerin only side effects so far have been bloating and really sore boobs. I have been super irritable (at school) but that could be just me dealing with 30 6year olds! Waiting for AF, have first scan on weds but may have to postpone if no bleed. Just taking one day at a time. It's all we can do. Sending love to all. Xxxx


----------



## bethannora

Shell suit - I'm so sorry. I have everything crossed it isn't ectopic. Big hugs X 

Mrshol - this is my first FET too, so also in the world of the unknown. Good luck X 

Beany - Woop to af being on time! Not long until your first scan now X 

Jh - hope af turns up soon for you so you don't have to postpone X 

Afm - sporting some lovely bruises from the Clexane! 2 more sleeps until et day...please thaw little embie X


----------



## Bubble1234

Evening ladies

Fluttershy - my heart goes out to you, it sounds like you have had a really tough time. Sending you hugs. . Your business sounds exciting and a good distraction from treatment. Fingers crossed for you this time. Xx

Jo - the progesterone this time is utrogestan. I think I was on cyclogest for the fresh cycle. My goodness Ive been having fun and games with it today. The first one I took out of the packet shot straight out of my hand and ended up behind the toilet. Then at work I kept being stopped by people for a chat and found it difficult to get to the toilet in my break. Then when I did I somehow lost the capsule?!? It kind of fell off the applicator! I wasnt sure whetherI lost it inside or whether it fell on the floor! Couldnt find it on floor so was wondering whether to use another one when it nearly fell out. Then wasnt sure what to do as it was melting but not in the right place!! (Sorry tmi) I think I sorted it but not entirely sure! By the time I got back to my desk I just wanted to cry as I wasnt sure it would deliver the right dose! Oh well hopefully I will get the hang of it soon - nearly time for the next one! 
- it is easier said than done not to worry. Fingers crossed though the physio and acupuncture will help. Just keep thinking thick thoughts. Fingers crossed it will be good this time.

Bethannora - thank you. Ooh I forgot to say our transfer is thursday! Sorry to hear you are bruising with the clexane. Best of luck for Monday. Not long now at all. 

Welcome Mrs Hol - good luck for your scan on monday. Not sure whether grading of embryo changes with thawing as this is my first time. Im not clued up on the process of thawing at all. Fingers crossed you will get given the go ahead to start oestrogen. Im just taking prenatal vitamins and doing acupuncture. I ate lots of brazil nuts and nuts in general and drank pomegranate juice for a few days for lining. Also was eating breakfast cereal containing linseeds and pumpkin seeds and switched to seeded bread for a few days to try and help. Good luck to you.

Shellsuit - Im sorry to hear about your scan. What a rollercoaster. Sending you hugs  . Let us know what the clinic says. Xx

Jh - sorry to hear you are suffering with side effects from buserilin. Hope you have a relaxing weekend and crossing my fingers af shows up before your scan.

Beany - yay to getting af. Good luck with your scan too. Hope you get given the all clear to start oestrogen.

Afm - think Ive summed it up already - had last buserilin injection this morning. Now battling with the lovely pessaries! Feeling extremely nervous - barely slept a wink last night and then worried that the lack of sleep and anxiety may affect the outcome! Its crazy - I miss feeling normal! Had a really busy, stressful day at work too  - so was worrying that I should have taken some time off after transfer as dont want stress to affect outcome. Its too late to book off now though. Grr I hate how this process makes me over analyse everything. 

Have a nice weekend everyone.


----------



## Nelli

Jo - is it tomorrow you're starting oestrogen? I'm on my max dose now 3 x 2mgs a day. Hoping the side effects don't get worse the more you take!?!

Bubble - oh bless you not what you need at all! Are you at Home today so able to sort out those bloomin pessaries in peace and quiet? When is your ET day? I know what you mean about thawing the embryos whilst they're in the freezer there's always that hope and security knowing they're safe and then all of a sudden we get near to ET and the fear sets in and the what ifs along with excitement and a possibility that it might actually work... 

Flutter shy - your business sounds like a great idea. Glad to hear you're feeling a bit better about this cycle.

Bethannora - ouch sounds like that claxene is a bit of a harsh injection. Excited for you is it ET day tomorrow? Best of luck! Will be thinking of you.

Mrshol - good luck for scan tomorrow hope you can start oestrogen straight away. I'm just taking pregnacare, coQ10, vit D, eating Brazil nuts, beetroot juice smoothie (yuck!), drinking pomegranate juice hoping something works to help thicken this lining!! 

Shell suit - oh bless you what a rollercoaster of emotions I'm praying for good news for you. Let us know what your clinic advise tomorrow, will be thinking of you.

Beany - yay to AF being bang on time! Hurry up Thursday for you so you can get going!

JH - hope AF bloomin hurries up before Wednesday so you don't have to postpone, here's a dancing banana to help hurry her along   Get those white trousers on!

Afm - day 10 of oestrogen on 2mg x 3 tipper day now, hoping the side effects don't get worse the more you take! Still having bloating and nausea in the morning, have scan on Friday and praying my lining is thick, I think it has to be over 8mm. Also have an acupuncture session on Tuesday to help lining. Xx


----------



## Gem15

Hi all! 

Nelli - thanks for the dancing  on Thursday! AF finally arrived on Friday morning. Keeping everything crossed that your lining is nice and thick by Friday. 

Mrs Hol - welcome! We are also having our first FET after a successful  ICSI cycle in 2012. Good luck for you this time around. 

Bubble - hope you got a better sleep last night! Not long till transfer now  

Shellsuit - sorry that your news is not sounding too positive   sending hugs!

Beany - yay for AF turning up on time!! She doesn't often behave!! Lol 

How is everyone doing on this rollercoaster?? 

AFM - AF eventually arrived almost three weeks late!! Start DR on 7th July. Pleased to have a date to work towards now...even though it is just the start of the journey! Xx


----------



## mrshol

gem good luck too hope we both have luck again altho I feel blessed to have our little girl would b so nice to complete our family and give her a brother or sister 


Nelli thank you I'm not sure what they test for tomor but fingers crossed it's what their after lol

How are u getting on? Thanks the the supplement list I'm having quite a lot of the same things and the beetroot juice has got to be the worse yuk 

Are u on the max dose for estrogen now then? What do they start u on ?

Bubble thank you . How come ur having injections ? Is that the same as the nose sprays of that stuff? Best of luck xx


----------



## beany34

Just a quickie - 

Yay Gem at last!!

Good luck tomorrow bethanora, all possible fingers crossed for your little embie  

Bubble I as mega busy and stressed in my successful cycle, think it helped keep my mind off the ivf and made bfp came as an even bigger shock!

Nelli hope you don't get any worse   It's coz you've got bumper lining!

AFM just waiting till Thursday scan and nothing to report x


----------



## wlazlo1983

Hi girls,

Just a quick one here too.

Bethanorra best of luck for tomorrow!!!! Will be thinking of you!!!!!

Gem, great news about AF!!!!

Fluttershy, I am so sorry about your mmc. My heart goes to you as I had one three months ago too. I found it hard especially as it was a missed one and everything that followed afterwards wasn't easy either. It's very hard to stay positive. I'm sending you lots of love.

To everybody else, lots of hugs I will write more, xxx

AFM nothing to report, Buserolin doing its job I hope as I'm bloated like crazy!!!!


----------



## bethannora

Bubble - how are you getting on with the pessaries now? Better, I hope  I was on them before & struggled too X 

Nelli - how are those side effects? Fingers crossed they don't get any worse! I just have extreme tiredness off mine. Zzz! X 

Gem - fab that af has finally arrived and you have dates! Woohoo X 

Beany - hope this work goes super fast and Thursday is here before you know it! X

Wlazlo - bloating is hopefully a good sign the meds are working 

Jh - any sign of af? Hope so lady X 

Shell suit - hope you're doing ok lovely X 

Jo/flutter/mrshol/holshaun/mrshol/mrsc83 & anyone else I've missed - hope you're all doing ok on your cycles X 

Afm - eeeeekkk, transfer day. I am petrified waiting for the call to see if it's thawed ok. Barely slept a wink last night X


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hey everyone - Sorry i've not been able to log on over the weekend and missed quite a bit, so i'll do my best to catch up!!

Bethannora - Best of luck today. Praying for sticky embies for you.  

Bubble - What a nightmare with your pessaries!!! How have they been since? x

Nelli - How are the side effects? Hope they've eased a little? x

Wlazlo - Sounds like its doing its job! x

Gem - Yay fror AF finally arriving! Great you now have dates to work too. x

Beany - Thursday will too be here! x

Jh - I'm really irritable too! I put that down to the buserlein. x

Hi Mrshol - Welcome and best of luck for this cycle. x

Shellsuit - It all still sounds very confusing - I'm sorry, it's not very clear for you. What have they advised you today? x

AFM - I started Oestrogen today -12mg a day, so 3 tablets in the morning and 3 in the evening. It didn't take long for the nausea and headaches to kick in! I hope it doesn't get any worse either! My scan is a week today, so i'm just hoping and praying that this time my body decides to respond to them!!

Sorry to anyone i've missed. xx


----------



## Nelli

Hi ladies, quick one from me, will write more later.

Bethannora - hope your embryo thawed ok and you are Pupo!! Thinking of you.

Quick question everyone... Hair dye during FET cycle?? Is this ok? Or best not?? Xx


----------



## bethannora

Thanks ladies! I am pupo! Embryo thawed 100% cells, and they also did assisted hatching on it - so it went from a 4BB to a 5BB! We are over the moon. Absolutely shattered now though after my lack of sleep last night. Going to settle down and watch OITNB 

Nelli - no idea regarding hair dye, sorry! Hope someone has the answer for you X 

Jo - hope this next week goes super fast! Is it next week you'll find out if you need the physio massage? X

Hope everyone else is doing well X


----------



## mrshol

Bethonova congrats pupo 👍

That's great news about the embryos. So pleased for you xx when can u test?

I had my bloods today which came back to high! Gutted! Not to sure what it means either and if I should b worried?? Why wouldn't they come down? So I can start on the oestrogen tablets now got have scan weds see what's going on. 
Stressed and upset already I forgot how draining this is going through treatment sucks ass! X lol


----------



## wlazlo1983

Bethsnnora amazing news! Congratulations on being PUPO!!!! Try and get some sleep now! Well done and I'm keeping absolutely everything crossed for you now! 



Mylittlepink, is it your transfer day Saturday? If so not long now!!!

Nelli, I was planning on booking my hair app. Before my transfer. I did have it done before my transfer on my fresh cycle. However I'm not sure what to tell you. I hope it's ok.

Mrshol, what bloods were they? I hope you get it sorted soon. It must be very stressful and upsetting

Hope everyone else is well, cxx


----------



## mrshol

Wiazlo it's for estrogen xx thanks Hun I know so stressful 

Hope ur ok xx


----------



## Nelli

Bethanora - yay! Hooray for you and lovely embryo fantastic news! Enjoy being PUPO!!

Wlazlo - ooh I'm not sure what to do... I've read that you shouldn't dye your hair in first 12 weeks of pregnancy (I know very optimistic of me thinking of this!) and I was thinking a nice freshen up this week but ET at the earliest could be a week on weds? Hhhm   are you having hair dyed at your hair apt? I'm bloated like crazy too!

Mrshol - how disappointing for you which bloods were high? And yes I'm on max dose of eostrogen now started 2mg daily then twice daily now 3 x. But jo is on 12mg daily so I think it varies depending on you treatment. How are you getting on with the beetroot juice.. Yuck! But I'm still going with it!

Mylittkepink - yay how exciting! Best of luck for Saturday, can I ask how long you were taking eostrogen before your lining was ready?

Jo - yay for starting eostrogen how's the hefty 12mg going? I've had nausea since just taking 2mg so can't imagine how you're feeling bless you. Will next weeks scan be lining check and then maybe transfer booking if all good?

Beany -   hahaha I hope you're right and I've got bumper lining going on with the wild side effects! Not long till your scan now.

Gem - thank goodness AF finally decided to show 3 weeks feels like forever with IVF! 

Afm - I'm still in my hair dye quandary! To dye or not to dye...Haha! Potentially ET could be a week on Wednesday!? The 6mg of eostrogen is actually going ok side effects have been the same as on the 2mg really. I have acupuncture tomorrow and start prednisolone Wednesday (for high NK cells) I decided to take the prednisolone earlier as I feel the day before ET is too late that my clinic suggest and it doesn't hurt taking earlier. I also enquired at the miscarriage clinic and they recommend start taking at least a week before ET. Xx


----------



## Bubble1234

Bethannora - amazing news! Congratulations on being pupo! I hope your embie is getting nice and snug in its new home! Hope you are managing to rest and catch up on sleep this evening! Thank you for your words of support - pessaries are a bit better but Im finding them very hit and miss - sometimes they are fine and others Im still having difficulties with them. There must be a technique to it.

My little pink - excellent that your transfer is saturday. Not long now. 

Mrs hol - sorry to hear your blood tests are high. I hope it is something that can easily be sorted. Best of luck for the scan on wednesday.  

Nelli - not sure about the hair dye. I didnt get my hair dyed at all when I had my pregnancy despite having awful grey roots as I was paranoid. I know my hairdresser at the time did say she had loads of clients have their hair dyed during pregnancy and it was not harmful to the baby but I wasnt comfortable with it. This time I did dye my roots the day before my down reg scan as I figured that wouldnt be a problem but personally I think I will not do so again. You could maybe ask the clinic what their opinion is on it? Im sure its one of those things that most people not struggling with ttc would even think about and probably wouldnt do any harm but without knowing that for sure I personally didnt want to risk it. - sorry not sure that is much help. 
Glad that it sounds as though your side effects havent increased with the extra oestrogen. Wow potentially not long until your transfer day now either. Enjoy your acupuncture! Thank you for your words of support. It really helps being on this board and knowing Im not alone in my feelings.

Beany - your post made me feel a lot better. Thank you. Its encouraging to know people still get bfps despite stress. Im going to try not to be stressed about being stressed! Good luck for your scan on thursday.

Jo - sorry to hear you are having side effects from the oestrogen. Im crossing my fingers for you that it is a positive sign that they are working and your lining is thickening up nicely. X

Gem - yay to getting af! X

Afm - transfer day thursday! Very nervous and excited. Pessaries are still not great although Im getting used to them. Im just concerned that sometimes when I remove the applicator there is still a bit of residue from the capsule, whereas other times there is not. Im hoping this is not a huge problem as I obviously want to make sure Im getting the right amount. My head tells me its fine because its not a huge amount but its so difficult not to worry. Also, has anyone else experienced mild cramps/ heaviness on progesterone in the first few days? Im not sure whether Im imagining it but Im very aware of my lower abdomen at the moment. 

Sorry if Ive missed anyone.


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Hi lovely ladies,
Hope you don't mind me joining you just started my FET after failed fresh. I am currently on buselerin injections, scan on Thursday to see if lining is ready to start tablets.
Hope you are all doing well


----------



## wlazlo1983

Hi everybody. 

Nelli, I'm just having a few highlights a few days before my ET. It's very hard, I agree with you and as Bubble said, people that are not struggling with conceiving never think of. My hairdresser said, as its only highlights it should be ok.

Bubble, so exiting for transfer on Thursday! Lots of luck to you! Hope you are getting some rest! Enjoy Accupuncture!!! I've got mine booked for tomorrow right after my scan to check lining.

Bethannora, hope you are feeling well, xxx

Welcome LizzieAtteood, I'm a day ahead of you. My scan to check lining is tomorrow. Hope Buserolin is going well.

Xxx to everybody else.


----------



## bethannora

Bubble - so excited for you that transfer is only 2 days away. Eeeekkkk! We can be 2ww buddies  I cramp terrible on progesterone x 

Wlazlo - good luck for your scan tomorrow! Will have everything crossed that ti all goes OK x 

Lizzie - welcome! Not long until your scan either x 

Nelli - did you go for it and dye your hair? Like you say, hopefully when you have your baby in your belly you won't be allowed to, so might as well get it done now while you can! x 

Jo - how's the mega dose of oestrogen going? Hope you're not havign side effects x 

Mrshol - so sorry your bloods weren't what you hoped for. I have no idea about oestrogen levels etc, so can't offer any advice, but I hope you can get it sorted x 

Littlepink - not long at all until Saturday - bet you're excited. Good luck x 

Hope everyone else is doing well on their FET journey. 1dp5dt and already examining every little cramp! x


----------



## mrshol

Hi ladies thanks for all ur support msgs

So not a good start 

Well this cycle has been cancelled already 😓

Had my bloods Monday after two weeks of DR and my levels were still too high so I had a scan today and I have two cysts on ovaries and levels still high plus lining has got thick?? God knows what's going on. 

So now need to go on tablets to have a bleed and start over again xx

Don't understand why my lining will get thick etc when down reg? 

Bethannora I can only imagine how u are feeling I can remember with my last cycle I was scared to sneeze and symptom spotting .. So hard not to isn't it. 

Bubbles good luck with ur transfer two days eeekk

Hope everyone else are ok xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Bethannora - Congrats on being PUPO! How are you feeling? x

Wlazlo - Good luck for your scan tomorrow! x

Nelli - I think i'd read previously that it was bleach you should avoid and only go for highlights. I'm pretty sure i've had mine done, whilst DRing. I'm actually having it dye, well highlighted, next week - I think it's ok before ET? x

Mrshol - So sorry your cycle has been cancelled. I've never heard of your lining becoming thick during DRing, have your clinic offered any explanation? Hope you can start again soon xx

Littlepink - Saturday will soon be here!!x

Lizzie - Hi and welcome. Best of luck for your scan on Thursday x

Bubble - Eeek exciting!! Try not to worry about the pessaries. They begin to melt with the slightest bit of heat and I think the clinic expect that as well as any residue that isn't absorbed by the body, I'm sure you are getting the correct dosage.

AFM - I seem to have become really bloated all of a sudden. The tablets are making me feel really sick and giving me headaches. I feel really tired too. Spend all day yawning! Hopefully they're doing their job! I've been adding brazil nuts to my smoothies too...

What are your thoughts on flying after ET? My DF is talking about having a break away after - we're scheduled for 10th July. He works away a lot and is conscious that I haven't been away - bless him - and so wants to go away for a break, but we are limited on dates. It'd be in the days after ET, however, i'm not sure on the idea and think maybe we should wait until November (which is the next time we could go away) Of course this is all based on whether we reach ET  
He says that lots of ladies go abroad for treatment and travel after ET, so he's sure it would be ok and I can see what he's saying but I have a niggle. I'll ask the clinic about it anyway, but just wondered what your thoughts were...!


----------



## mrshol

Hi ladies thanks for all ur support msgs

So not a good start 

Well this cycle has been cancelled already 😓

Had my bloods Monday after two weeks of DR and my levels were still too high so I had a scan today and I have two cysts on ovaries and levels still high plus lining has got thick?? God knows what's going on. 

So now need to go on tablets to have a bleed and start over again xx

Don't understand why my lining will get thick etc when down reg? 

Bethannora I can only imagine how u are feeling I can remember with my last cycle I was scared to sneeze and symptom spotting .. So hard not to isn't it. 

Bubbles good luck with ur transfer two days eeekk

Hope everyone else are ok xx


----------



## bethannora

Jo - I agree with your Df, so many people travel home the day after et if they have treatment abroad. I think being relaxed on a break will do you & your embie the world of good. Go for it, I say! X 

Mrshol - I'm so sorry lovely. There's nothing worse than a cancelled cycle. When will you be able to start again? Sending you massive hugs, and bucket loads of luck for your next go X


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Thanks Bethannora - That's the route he's going down! I have done a quick Google and that seems to agree with him too!! xx


----------



## jh2016

Bethannora-congrats on being pupo! Hope the dreaded 2ww goes super quick for you!

Mrshol-you poor thing, i hope you are having a massive glass of wine tonight. You deserve one. Hopefully they can get you started really soon, but i know this is little consolation to you now. One day waiting for ivf is like a year. Sending you big hugs x

Wlzlo-good luck for scan-i have mine tomorrow too.

nelli-i know what you mean about getting highlights done, my roots were so bad but i luckily managed to get an appointment before down regulation. I think it will probably be fine, but its your call.

Little pink and bubbles-how are you guys feeling? Not long to wait now, but I expect it will drag! Keeping my fingers crossed for you xxx

Jo-i think flying will be ok, but perhaps check with your clinic. I mentioned that i wanted to go on holiday after the transfer whihc is scheduked for mid july, and the nurse said that if the test was negative, it was fine to go abroad, but if its positive, they dont want me to go before the viability scan at 7weeks. 

to everyone else, i hope your all doing well and not suffering with crazy hormones or having too many battles with pessaries! Xxxxx

AFM i finally got af yesterday and i have my scan tomorrow afternoon.  Not sure if lining will be thin enough though so im preparing myself for a delay.  These scans always freak me out as they usually reveal something bad (polyps or too many follicles bla bla bla!) so i think im developing a slight phobia of them. Fingers crossed all goes well tomorrow and i can start the oestrogen tablets. Xxxxxx


----------



## beany34

Jo - absolutely many people have treatment abroad flying day of or after transfer, go relax for a few days!

Bethanora - pupo with a super duper by he sounds of it! Fingers crossed for you and get some rest after stressful day  

Few of us scanning to start oestrogen this week - Lizzie we may end up transfer buddies if we thicken up together!

Mrshol I hope you get some answers, that's awful   hope you get to the bottom of it and can try start again soon  

Nelli I remember from my first transfer the nurse handing me a list of what i can and can't do - going to the hairdressers was on the "can do list" so it's Definitely ok before transfer!


AFM Still waiting for Thursday's scan... Xx


----------



## bethannora

Jh - will have everything crossed your scan goes well, and you don't have a delay. Good luck! X

Jo - go for it lady - book a lovely break X 

Beany - your wait will be over in 2 sleeps, and hopefully you can start the oestrogen. Woop X


----------



## Clairemariearan

Hi ladies

It's my scratch tomorrow and first day of starting drugs. Can't wait to get going although dreading the scratch. It was horrible last time. Oh well, whatever helps eh?

Hope everyone is ok, haven't been on for a while so need to go back and catch up!
X


----------



## bethannora

Clairemariean - good luck for your scratch today! I've had it a few times too, and although it's not pleasant - it's definitely worth it if we get our bfps! X


----------



## a1mless

Hello! Thought I'd say hi as I'm in the June gang...and new to posting on here!!)...I'm in the TWW at the moment. My 1 FET happened yesterday (8cell grade1 apparently...still find it strange knowing all the details so soon). Fear this is my last chance before considering DE.

Sitting here feeling very normal like nothing ever happened yesterday. Not really sure what to expect (I've only done ET once before, but with no luck). 

Lots of love to everyone else going through similar things... Xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hi aimeepj - Congrats on being PUPO. Hope the 2WW isn't driving you mad! Fingers crossed that this one is a sticky one! xx

Clairemariearan - Best of luck for your scratch and starting your drugs today. Let us know how it goes xx

jh2016 - Hope your scan goes ok. Let us know how you get on. I think clinics offer different advice about flying but i'll definitely ask at my next appointment. xx

Everyone else ok? xx


----------



## Bubble1234

Hi everyone

Bethannora - How are you feeling today? Im hoping we can be 2 ww buddies! Im having a bit of a disaster the last couple of days and spoke to nurse today and from my symptoms shes not sure if Im having a reaction to the uterogest   so my transfer time has been moved back - Ive got to get in super early tomorrow for a scan and swab to check all is ok before thawing   eek. Not sure if I have thrush also so have been advised I can use canestan cream for today. Hoping all will be ok. Didnt sleep a wink last night and am mega worried today. Keep telling myself what will be will be and if I get cancelled before thawing its not the end of the world as the most important thing is the embies go back into the right environment. Grr why is nothing with ivf ever straight forward? Nurse also mentioned if scan ok I may have to be switched to cyclogest to be used rectally!   really not happy about that. 

Wlazo - how was your scan today? Hope all went well. X

Jo - Im with the others in that I think flying post et shouldnt be a problem. If anything I reckon it would be beneficial to spend some time away during 2ww to relax and take your mind off symptom spotting. If I were you I would go for it but as with everything when going through this process you need to be comfortable with any choices you make. 

Mrshol - im so sorry that your cycle has been cancelled.   When I went in for my down reg scan my af had been really light for a day and stopped for a day and then restarted as spotting. When I told the nurse this she warned me that sometimes cysts develop on the overies when down regging which then produce hormones which interfere with down regging. So I think what has happened to you they do see from time to time. That probably doesnt help you to feel better at all but I think it is one of those things that just happens sometimes. Sending you  . Look after yourself and crossing my fingers that af comes quickly for you so that you can restart. Xx

Jh - how was your scan? Crossing my fingers that your lining was thin enough. X

Beany and clairemarie - good luck for your scan tomorrow. I will be thinking of you while Im waiting for mine.

Littleatwood - welcome. Good luck for your scan tomorrow too.

Aimeepj - welcome also and congratulations on being pupo. Im crossing my fingers I can join you and bethannora tomorrow.

Well it's going to be a long day tomorrow! To think I thought my main worry was going to be the call from the embryologist tomorrow - now i've got no idea what to expect! Keeping my fingers crossed everything will be ok. 

Best of luck to all those scanning tomorrow. Xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Bubble - That sounds like a nightmare! I really hope everything is ok tomorrow and the thaw and transfer can go ahead  Keep us up to date. xx


----------



## bethannora

Bubble - oh your poor thing. I hope you can get some sleep tonight before your early wake-up swab call. Will have everything crossed that it's all OK and you can go ahead with your ET. Good luck lovely x


----------



## Nelli

Bubble - oh goodness what a shock IVF throws so many curve balls doesn't it. If you have thrush at least the canestan will sort that straight out and hopefully that's all it is so you can go ahead with transfer tomorrow. I will be thinking of you, hope you manage to get some sleep tonight but I can imagine you're feeling on edge. Like you say best thing for the embryo is to have a lovely environment ready but I pray you don't get cancelled Hun. As for the cyclogest I'm going to use them rectally anyway, it's loads less mess and you don't have to lie there for 30mins, just pop it in and done  

Aimeepj - huge congrats on being PUPO, I've never had embryo transfer before as we had freeze all cycle so this is will be our first!

Clairemarian - hope your scratch went well today, I find them very painful too, hope you dosed up on paracetamol. And yay for starting on medication today!

Beany - best of luck for scan tomorrow!

JH - how did you get on at your scan? Hope it went ok and you can start oestrogen, how annoying Af playing tricks on you.

Mrshol - oh no. I'm gutted for you, cancelled cycles are just horrific after all the waiting and anticipation I really hope you are ok and you can get booked in again ASAP. What treatment is there for the cysts? Or do they just go away after another AF? Thinking of you, have a glass of wine, bath, hair dye, paint nails and everything else we don't do whilst IVFing and treat yourself.

Jo - I was worried for you maybe getting bad side effects with such a high eostrogen dose bless you, I have the bloat too! I've started taking the steroids for high NK cells and they get rid of nausea/morning sickness so 1 bonus that my nausea has gone!! Bizarre I know!! With the flying I think it's a balance between how wonderful and chilled and happy you will be (all of your happy hormones pumping through your body to the embryo) with any risk of flying (the only thing I was thinking is you may be at very slight increase risk of clots so perhaps wear compression stockings on the flight and make sure you walk around occasionally, but I've not heard of risk to embryo from flying) and loads of people travel for treatment too, if it's not too long a flight I would go for it and enjoy every second.

Bethannora - hope the 2ww is going well so far I can imagine I would be the same, any tiny changes...hehe but hope you are enjoying it.

Wlazlo - how did your scan go today? Hope you're ready to get going on oestrogen?

Lizzie attwood- welcome and best of luck for scan tomorrow.

Hey to everyone else hope you're all doing ok.

Afm - thank you all for hair dye advice I've decided I'm not dying as I know all I would think if it didn't work is it's because of that   I know crazy! But I don't want to put that in my mind! Also potentially ET could be a week today I think if my lining scan on Friday goes well... Is that what's happened with others 2 weeks on oestrogen then book in for transfer if lining thick enough? Eeek hope so! Had acupuncture yesterday and started steroids today for high NK cells I definitely rattle when I walk as the steroids are 4 x tablets on their own!!   xx


----------



## jh2016

Beany-good luck with the scan tomorrow, hope all goes well.

Clairemarie-hope the scratch went well and wasnt too uncomfortable. Hooray for starting drugs today.

Aimeepj-hello and good luck to you.

Bubble-what a pain. Its so frustrating cos you just want things to go the way they are supposed to.  I think the fact we have to go through ivf is enough of a palava let alone all the other things that come up and bite you on the bum! Speaking of bums, on my fresh cycle i preferred the pessaries going there as it was less messy. Though it did make my poo a bit waxy. Sorry if tmi!  Best of luck for tomorrow. Xx

Nelli-good luck for scan on friday! 

Wlalzo-hope all went well today and you have been given the go ahead for the tablets.

AFM-had scan this afternoon, ovaries are quiet and lining 3.2 so i start progynova tomorrow. Relieved and excited to start the next phase! 

Have a great evening ladies, take it easy xxxxxx


----------



## Bubble1234

Thank you ladies! Will keep you posted.

Nelli - exciting that you are potentially approaching transfer! Our transfer date was exactly a week after our lining scan. Fingers crossed for you on Friday. Xx

Jh - fantastic you are all down regged and starting the oestrogen! Its comforting to know both you and nelli prefer to use the cyclogest rectally. Im really concerned about what happens at work though as I work shifts so difficult to find times when Im def going to be home to do it in comfort. Oh well I will speak to clinic tomorrow. Hope the cyclogest is cheaper than the uterogest if I do have to switch. Checked my invoice today and those things werent the cheapest! 

Oh well off to bed now to try and sleep. 

Have a good evening. Xx


----------



## ld593

Hi everyone, just pooing in to ask a few questions! I had EC today and was told I have high progesterone levels so will have to freeze all and have a FET. I wanted to ask how long I'm expected to wait for withdrawal bleed and then how long after that I will wait for AF? Never been here before so totally in the dark! Feel so out of control! Xxx


----------



## Clairemariearan

Thanks for all the messages ladies. Scratch was horrible. They spent 10 solid mins trying to get the catheter in and when they did it hurt. They asked me if it made my eyes water, but I'm such a wimp with pain and I always get a bit emotional! Embarrassing. I treated myself to an afternoon on the sofa with chocolate and comfort food. Now feel fat lol!!!

Ld593 - sorry to hear that but at least they are being cautious and better to have them frozen than risk a failure and waste an embryo. I've never had that do not sure of the answer. Usually the withdrawal bleed if a few days after stopping luteal support and after that my next AF comes after my usual cycle length. Might depend how regular you are. My clinic let me go back to back this time and counted my first day of my withdrawal bleed as my new day 1. You could ask if you have to have an AF??

Jh - congrats on getting started after suppression. It's nice to get past that hurdle isn't it.

Bubbke - sorry to hear your troubles. Could you ask for injections instead. I swapped my last cycle snd prefer them over the mess of pessaries!

Jo - hope you're ok.

Everyone else - hi! And welcome to newbies xx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Bubble, Ohhh nooo that extra added stress that you don't need for tomorrow!!! Good luck for your scan, swab and obviously ET on Friday! I hope the thrush goes away soon!!! It's always something, it never goes to plan but it's the final result that count! Good luck my dear!!!


ID, I'm sorry but I won't be able to answer your question,

JH, great news! Had mine today and I'm starting Prognova tomorrow too yey to getting to the next step!

Nelli, good luck for Friday. With dying your hair you need to go with your gut, if it doesn't feel right than you made a right decision. I have my ET booked for a week after my lining scan too.

Jo, I'm with everybody else. A little break should do you good! Just make sure you stay hydrated during the flight and walk lots. I did a long haul flight in later pregnancy and it was fine. As girls mentioned lots of people go abroad for treatments.

Claire, that doesn't sound good I'm so sorry but your afternoon sounds amazing and well deserved!!!!

AFM scan went well and good to start Prognova tomorrow. Also did my Accupuncture which was sooo relaxing.

Also while waiting for a scan, there was a lady next to
Me who was just told she will have EC on Friday. She was soooooo excited because after I think she said three cycles, she never got so far. She had lots of follicles too. She was sooo happy! It put a massive smile on my face and made me appreciate how lucky I am to have my frozen babies I think me telling her about my successful fresh cycle made her feel better too!!!! And those of you with a few failed cycles, girls you are fab!!!! It takes guts to carry on!!!


----------



## CaraJ

Hi all,
I joined here a few weeks ago but then got so busy I didn't have time to read or post.
However today I started meds for my short protocol fet so thought I'd rejoin you all. I've had a rough day as I'm sensitive to oestrogen so been feeling nauseous all day. Didn't expect the sensitivity to be quite so instant, it wasn't last time but hey ho!
Will try to catch up and post personals.


----------



## Nelli

Bubble - thinking of you and praying everything goes smoothly and you are ready for transfer  

Cara - welcome I'm sensitive to oestrogen too and ha awful nausea yuck! Hope it subsides.

Wlazlo - aww lovely story to hear it's so nice to share our experiences and lift each other up. And yay for starting progynova!

Clairemarie - how awful for you, did they do mock embryo transfer aswell?? Glad the scratch is all done and out the way now at least that's the most painful part done.

Ld- I had freeze all but I had to take the progesterone for 5 days after EC as wasn't cancelled until ET day. I had EC on 7th of the month then AF on 21st but yours may come sooner if you haven't started progesterone I also went to my GP and took the pill first day of AF to ensure I had regular cycle as my cycles can often be upto 60+ days which was just too long and painful for me to wait after all the anticipation and what we had been through. Best of luck.

JH - Yay that scan went well glad you can start progynova you are same point as wlazlo I think.

Afm - eeeek! So excited and nervous for lining scan tomorrow! Praying we can get booked in for ET. Downing pomegranate juice and beetroot juice in last ditch attempt at boosting this lining!! Xxx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Nelli - Fingers crossed for a nice thick lining! Hope you get a date tomorrow  

Welcome back Cara - Sorry you're feeling nauseous. The oestrogen does that to me too. Best of luck for this cycle 

Wlazlo - Great news that you can start Progynova! Ah it was nice to read that you were able to give someone a bit of positivity - made me smile too.

Clairemariearan - Ouch that does sound painful. Good to rest afterwards though. That's exactly what I would be doing... stuffing my face with chocolate!!

ld593 - I never had a withdrawal bleed after our BFN, and then it took 8 weeks for AF to show. My clinic then likes 3 bleeds before you can begin an FET. Then after my 1st 2 cancelled FETs it took 6 and 5 weeks for AF to show!! I've never experienced a withdrawal bleed. ( I used to have quite regular cycles but beginning treatment has completely knocked them out!) I'm not sure whether that helps?? Hope you are able to begin soon.

Bubble - Thinking of you. Hope everything has gone ok? With regards to the Cyclogest, I preferred using it rectally too. Much less mess!!

jh2016 - Great that you can start Progynova! Praying for a nice thick lining!

Bethannora - How are you doing?

Hope everyone else is ok? xxx

AFM not much to report. Still getting headaches and sickness from the Progynova and still bloated - joy. Not thought any more about the holiday but I think the break would be nice. My DF goes away on Saturday for work for a couple of weeks. He'll miss my scans but should be back a couple of days before ET - praying we get to that stage!!


----------



## bethannora

Jo - at least DH is back for ET - you will definitely get there this time. I have a good feeling for you x 

Nelli - good luck for your scan tomorrow! Really hope you can get your date for ET. Eeeekk x 

Cara - sorry you are so sensitive to oestrogen. It's exciting you have started though! x 

Wlazlo - fab that you can start prognova. Woop! Glad you enjoyed acupuncture too. That's a lovely story you have from the women you met yesterday too x 

Clairemarie - glad the scratch is all over and done with for you. Well done for being so brave x 

LD - hello again! I have never been in your position, so can't help. After a failed cycle though my bleed has always started straightaway, and I have always gone back to a fairly normal cycle after that again - so next af probably has arrived circa 30 days after that again x 

Bubble - have been thinking of you today - hope everything went well with your swab. When will you get your results? x 

JH - exciting you have started too! ET won't be long away now and you'll be PUPO x 

Aimee - hello fellow 2ww buddy. My ET was Monday 20 x 

AFM - 3dp5dt today. I was naughty and tested, and obviosuly it was a BFN. I wish I could be one of these ladies who stay in the PUPO bubble, but I am a nightmare for testing early. Total POAS-aholic x


----------



## mrshol

Hi everyone 

Thanks so much for everyone comments

So i now have to go on a course of tablets for 7 days to hopefully have a period and to stay on nasal spray throughout then have another scan and go from there so hopefully only two weeks later for et if all goes well

Bubble that's exactly what happened to me, thanks for ur post 

How's things gone this week for u? 

Bethannova I don't blame u so hard not to test early isn't it! I have everything crossed for u! 

Nelli hope ur scan goes well tomor

Sorry if I forgot anyone quick ish reply as in work! Lol and so much to catch up on here with😊 x


----------



## beany34

3 days bethanora! I don't know how anyone tests early, they are so expensive and even if it's negative you can't trust it until OTD/blood test anyway!

Cara I'm going to be taking oestrogen at night before bed to minimise any side effects - it either worked last time or I didnt feel many side effects either way not risking doing anything different this time!

Good luck tomorrow Nelli! 

Any good or exciting news bubble?

AFM my DR scan was borderline so I've been asked to wait until tomorrow to start oestrogen, not a long delay thankfully! Next scan next Friday to see how I'm getting on... Best get some pineapples to chomp on!

X


----------



## a1mless

Evening everyone, thank you for the luck too on my older posts. I'm a bit rubbish on here and keeping up with replies 

I'm literally 2 days past my transfer and symptom spotting galore (I'm almost 99% sure most are in my head, not helping that I'm home alone as the OH is away through all the wait!) As I only do natural / modified IVF I feel I can't even blame much drug taking (just on Prednisnolone 20mg & Utrogestan 3 times a day). Ugh this is going to be a long week or so!!

Bethanora, how are you doing, were you a 3 or 5 day ET? How are you feeling?

Hello Beany34  I too couldn't bring myself to test early. In fact I've already convinced myself it's a BFN and I'm hardly even started! 

X


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Hi lovely ladies,
aimeepj, beany, bethannora, congrats on being Pupo it's so hard not to symptom spot. Keeping fingers crossed for you.
Nelli- how was your lining scan today?
CaraJ- sorry your having bad side effects, I have started it today and feel like I'm waiting for side effects, I just feel really tired arm.
Wlazo- great you can start next stage and lovely story to share  
Clairemariaran- sorry to hear about your awful scratch, I haven't had one of these yet and don't want one. Glad it is over for you and that you had a nice afternoon chilling you definitely deserve it after that.


----------



## bethannora

Mrshol - so happy it's only a 2 week delay for you. I hope it flys by lovely X 

Beany - I know, I'm terrible. Good luck starting the oestrogen today - you're on the 1 week countdown to your scan X 

Lizzie - hello! Congrats on being pupo! Mine was a 5 day frostie, so 4dp5dt today. How about you? I'm going crazy on this 2ww! X


----------



## Bubble1234

Morning ladies - thank you all for the support and well wishes. Sorry for not posting yesterday - ended up being a super long day - not helped by a massive accident on the m40 causing traffic to come to a halt - it no joke took us 5 hours to get home! 
I have good news. Dr was happy for me to go ahead with transfer! Put symptoms down to thrush and maybe a minor irritation from drugs. My lining was responding well to progesterone and now 11mm! Yay - so we left our first appointment as she went to instruct the embryologists to pull our little embie out of the freezer! What a weird feeling it was to wait for our transfer knowing the embie was being thawed. I kept thinking it is amazing to think our embie was frozen 5 years ago and it is now hopefully waking up to be brougt back to life from being frozen in time - how amazing if you think about it! 
Anyway - phone didnt ring at all during our 2 hour wait. When we got back I was very nervous to see how it did. We were so happy to be told the first embryo thawed and had fully expanded with 100% of cells intact! So we still have our second embie left in the freezer and Im officially pupo! I have named our embie sesame seed and was talking to him quite a lot on the way home. A little worried about all the fumes I was breathing in from all the lorries! I hope thats not had a negative impact! 

Anyway - enough about me.

Clairemarie - sorry to hear about your scratch. Ouch! Fingers crossed it will do its job and you wont be having to have one again as this will work for you. X

Welcome ID - Im so sorry to hear about your freeze all. I sympathise - I had really high oestrogen levels with my fresh cycle and was told they would probably have to cancel before ec. I was very lucky and managed to scrape through to egg collection by the skin of my teeth and then was nearly cancelled again at transfer due to ohss. Again luckily I scraped through but I still recall how devastated I was at the thought of being cancelled. So can only imagine how you must be feeling. On the positive freezing techniques at the moment are very good - a lot better than when I had my fresh cycle 5 years ago so - once you get started it shouldnt affect your success rate too much. Hope af comes soon for you so you can restart. Im sure if it is taking longer than you would hope the clinic may be able to give you something to induce it. Sending you  

Jo - sorry to hear you are struggling with side effects. I have my fingers crossed it means your lining is thickening up nicely. I have a good feeling that you will get to transfer this time. I have everything crossed for you.

Bethannora - I cant believe you are already testing! Lol! I dont think I would have the guts. I feel sick thinking about test day already. 

Beany - yay to starting oestrogen! 

Aimeepj - how are you doing today? I sympathise the 2 ww is so hard.  . Sending you positive vibes. This is a lucky thread - think positive it will be your time. Xx

Wlazo - glad your scan went well. Yay to starting oestrogen. Hope you enjoyed your acupuncture. I have a session booked this eve. Xx your story made me smile. We are lucky to have frosties.

Nelli - good luck with your scan. Fingers crossed it goes well and you get your date for transfer. Let us know. Xx

To anyone Ive missed - hope you are doing well. 

I appologise for the mammoth post - Ive been writing it on and off since 8am!! Keep getting interrupted!

Enjoy the sunshine. Xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Thanks Bubble and Bethannora - Praying you're right!  

Great news that you could go ahead and transfer!!! Congrats on being PUPO!!

Bethannora - I was scared to test on my OTD.   Too worried to do it earlier! Still very early days for you though.  

Nelli - Hope your scan went well.

xx


----------



## a1mless

Morning! 

Congrats Bubble on being PUPO too (lol I didn't know what that was until the other day, thanks to google)...to be honest I feel no different (apart from the imagining things), so I have no idea how it's all going. My test isn't until the 4th July, a lifetime away!! I have also never had a BFP so literally have nothing to go on.  How about you??

Good luck to everyone today with all that you're going through. It's such a tough ride isn't it.


----------



## Bubble1234

Aimeepj - your test day is the same as mine! Having no idea how its going is the worst isnt it? I had a positive fresh cycle before. If it makes you feel better I had no symptoms at all when I got my bfp. The test line on otd was sooo faint so I was convinced something would go wrong and it was too good to be true. I had no symptoms when I went for 6 week scan either and was convinced I would be told nothing was there - instead I was told it was twins! You really cannot tell! I then had horrible morning sickness from 8 - 16 weeks! Everyone is different. It is so hard not knowing. Im already feeling really positive one minute and then worried it wont work the next. So hard to not think about it! Xx


----------



## Nelli

Hi everyone quick update from me lining was 8.6mm yay!   ET booked for Thursday next week i just can't believe it's nearly here already super excited and nervoud!! This will be our first ever ET!! I spoke to the embryos when I left the clinic and told them to stay snug until the big thaw next week!! Have to stay on buserelin until tomorrow start cyclogest at Sunday and continue with the oestrogen tablets. Does that sound about right? I didn't realise I would carry on with the oestrogen?? How long will that be for does anyone know?? Hope everyone's doing ok and hooray it's Friday!! Might enjoy a last glass of wine this weekend in hope it's my last for at least 9 months!!! Xx

Will catch up properly later x


----------



## beany34

Nelli - yay! Well done, that's great you got booked in already, I have to wait until at least my day 12 scan and it could be just a few days after that! Oh you're so right having a glass of wine, I've sworn off it and trying to stay strong so that it tastes sooooo much better if this FET fails! Don't know about drugs but I've been given 112 oestrogen tablets so is expecting to be on them for quite a while :-D

Bubble that was a fantastic day well done pupo girl!

Bethanora, put down the pea stick!!

4th July will be here before you know it aimeepj, try and create a happy little bubble full of happy things and sit in it for a week, easy!

I've just had my reminder to take my first tablet - still doesn't feel real though!

Hello everyone else, hope you have good weekends xx


----------



## jh2016

Just a very quick one!

Nelli-so pleased about your lining, that's brilliant news.

beany -I'm the same as you I've been given 112 tablets! I have another scan on 6th July then potential transfer 12th. Seems like ages and I wondered if this was right, but from reading your post, it must be.  I wonder if we're at the same clinic. Mine is in Woking, Surrey.

To all who are pupo, congrats and stay positive!  Last time I found keeping busy stopped me from going completely insane!

Off for acupuncture now-last week she really hurt me so apprehensive about this morning! Have a fun weekend!!


----------



## wlazlo1983

Bethanora step away from the pee sticks!!!! 2ww sucks but try to enjoy being PUPO! Keeping absolutely everything crossed for you!!!

Aiemmpj I had a BFP and had no signs whatsoever, nothing until
My little one started moving! Everybody is different but I know what you mean by not having anything to compare too! Congratulations on being PUPO!

Bubble! Woo hoo great news! You are a PUPO too! I can't imagine the wait for the envies to defrost. I booked my Accupuncture before so I will hopefully be asleep for me it's weird to imagine and understand that those embies are my LO's twins Weird but at the same way amazing!!!!

JH, hope Accupuncture wasn't painful this time! I'm the opposite I love mine it's my me time how sad, some people get massages and facials, I look forward to my needle session

Nelli great news! Thursday will be here in no time!!!! Grow that lining even more! Good luck and enjoy a lovely glass of wine!

Lizzie how are you doing?

Jo, good news that he will be back for ET! Fingers crossed you do get to ET! Will be keeping everything crossed for you!!!!

I'm
Sorry if I missed anybody! Hope you are having a great weekend!

AFM nothing to report, one day of feeling sick when I started Prognova but better now. Next scan on the 6thof Jul and ET potentially week after


----------



## jh2016

Wlazlo, im having my scan on 6th, with possible transfer the week after too! Acupuncture was lovely today! X


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Nelli - Great lining! Exciting that you have a date for ET. My clinic ask you to stay on both cyclogest and progynova for the 1st 12 weeks after your BFP, so maybe thats the same for you? xx

jh and wlzalo - Sounds like we could be transferring around the same time. I have a scan on Monday and again on Friday, with ET scheduled for 10th July. Thanks for the finger crossing Wlazlo!  

Everyone else ok? My DF has gone working away this morning and potentially away for 2 weeks, so feeling a little sorry for myself today! 

xxx


----------



## Nelli

Jo - thanks I didn't realise we had to take cyclogest and progynova for up to 12 weeks (although I have loads of tablets so don't know why I didn't realise!) I also have to take the prednisolone up to 12 weeks too! Oh bless you on your own but at least DF should be back for ET did you decide on going away for holiday after ET? Hope your scan goes well on Monday, I have a really positive feeling that this will be your time and that lining will behave  

JH - glad your acupuncture was nice today, I went to a different acupuncturist last week as mine was on holiday and she hurt me a bit too! Especially the one in my wrist but I thought I hope this is doing the job!

Wlazlo - glad your not feeling nauseous anymore, my nausea has gone too yay! I'm still on the beetroot juice and pomegranate to keep building this lining! It's good to hear your experience from your BFP and to know no symptoms is just as normal as loads of symptoms.

Beany - haha thanks hoping this is my last glass of wine for a very long time! How are you feeling about the cycle now? Hope your doing ok.

Bubble - how's the PUPO bubble? (No pun intended  ) 

Aimeepj - how are you getting on in the PUPO bubble hoping to join you both soon!

Afm - it's our last buselerin tonight and start cyclogest tomorrow, I've bought some orange flowers for our lounge (I hear orange is lucky fertility colour) we've absolutely blitzed the house so I can spend all of my PUPO time chilled and no cleaning (#nesting!) booked a week off work after ET, pineapple at the ready. Eeeek! Still in shock that this could be happening and (so far) going to plan, also going to book an acupuncture session straight after transfer. We've decided we're only going to tell our parents when ET is, we only have a few friends who know about our IVF but we're going to keep it quiet til we know the outcome.

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Nelli - No decision yet. I think we're just going to see what happens at the scans next week and then plan around the result of those. Thanks for your positive thoughts!  

Exciting times for you! xxx


----------



## HopefulAmy

Hi everyone, 

Sorry I've been awol we went on holiday then just after we got back I had to race down to the other end of the country for a family emergency (all ok now) and it feels like I've been playing catch up since then. I was reading while away but it's so hard to post on my annoying phone (maybe I'm just too old for the technology  )

I've received my meds from the clinic and of course they are all in Czech!   AF due next weekend, I must admit I'm having a little wobble. Sure it's just nerves, worrying about how a baby will affect my nearly 5 year old DS, worrying if it's the right thing to do (we're having double donor), worrying about taking the drugs and being wacko on DS's birthday in a couple of weeks, worrying about the extra cost of another child (we're not well off), worrying about the logisitics of going to the Czech republic at short notice. Just having a panic really I think. I vaguuely remember panicking when I got all my meds for my IVF when we were ttc DS and I definitely had a major panic a few weeks into pregnancy about how I would cope and how everything would pan out. Maybe I'm just a panicker!   The stupid thing is, if we could just dtd we'd have had 2 kids years ago without even thinking twice. I think it's because it's such a massive effort that's needed to conceive that now I'm overthinking it. Plus which we've been over all these things and have been sure for months it's what we want. Am just   and am not even on any drugs yet  

Right, Sorry for all that waffle, hope everyone has a nice sunday planned? 
Love to all,
Amy xx


----------



## wlazlo1983

HopefulAmy, just a quick one. Worrying is normal, we all do. Don't beat yourself up! We all do have to go through so much more effort to get our little miracles but it's amazing and to
Me still magical when we do! It's an effort that pays off at the end, even if it requires so much work! It's only us people that struggle will understand! I worry every day too but then look at my LO and it all goes away! I'm hoping all of us will get our little miracles sooner than later!

Sending you big hugs!!!! Xxx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Nelli, when I cycled last time we called our group 'orange nails and knickers brigade'. We swarm to wear orange underwear and paint our nails orange! I'm doing that this time again! I dugged out my orange tops, knickers and have orange nails too!!! It worked for me last time, so it must do this time round hope pessaries are not too much pain in the b**... Upsss sorry


----------



## a1mless

Afternoon everyone!

Hope you are all OK! I'm home alone, my OH is away for what feels like forever, so I am desperately trying not to go slightly crazy on my own. Today I decided to do yoga...as I am still not feeling any symptoms (well apart from what i think must be from progesterone / steroids / in my head...) to see if I felt something. Nope, nothing, although it did make me feel a bit better. Does anyone else feel like they dream symptoms at night? I feel like I get cramps  when I'm in bed or lying now, but can't tell if I'm dreaming them or not! Same with the strange taste I've had in my mouth all day, but that could be from anything. Ugh!

beany34 & Bubble1234, Jo_Hopefor2016, how are dealing with being PUPO? Hope you are all OK.

LizzieAttwood, wlazlo1983, Nelli  - I hope you are all ok too and having a nice relaxing weekend?

HopefulAmy - worrying is most definitely normal, read the above!!  

Take care all, I'm off to see if sitting a certain way does anything  
xx


----------



## Nelli

Wlazlo - hahaha   yes definitely is a pain the the b***   operation orange is on!!! X


----------



## Bubble1234

Evening ladies

Nelli- excellent lining well done you! Exciting that you have transfer booked for next thursday! That will come round before you know it! Unfortunately yes - the oestrogen and progesterone have to continue for sometime - I think maybe even until 12 weeks if cycle a success. My paperwork I got after transfer says the oestrogen goes up to 4 tablets if treatment works. I dont know what happens with me as Im on patches and didnt see that bit until I got home. Guess I will ask if Im lucky enough to get a bfp I almost dont want to ring clinic and ask now as I dont want to tempt fate.

Aimeepj - I feel your pain! I am only 3 days post 5 day transfer. Friday I felt really positive and was in a fab pupo bubble. Yesterday I was at work all day and went to a party in eve. Yesterday I started analysing everything I was doing - had I been on my feet too long at work because I started to feel dizzy and crampy? Was being busy and constantly bending going to have a negative impact on the outcome? At the same time I felt it did take my mind off things. Today Ive been "relaxing" and not done much but now Im starting to feel negative and thinking about how I will cope if it doesnt work.   Feel like Im starting to very slowly send myself  . Sending you   the 2ww is hard. Xx ps I think I was dreaming cramps when I first started progesterone so I know what you mean. Oh and the night after my transfer I had a weird dream I was on a ship and saw a little boy fall over the edge. When I looked over the edge the boy was lifeless and I couldnt get to him to save him. I woke up praying my embie was ok! I dont normally have such vivid dreams. Im trying not to read too much into that one.  

Wlazlo - I love the orange nails and knickers idea! May have to seek out some orange pants this week!!  

Hopeful amy - sorry to hear youve had a family emergency. Your wobbles are entirely normal  . I too have had similar wobbles. Your ds will be fine with a new baby Im sure - so many kids have to adjust to having a sibling. I was worried about how drugs would affect me - not wanting to be hormonal around my girls. I dont think its been too bad this time around. I remember being a big mess doing ivf before. This time hormonally its not been too bad - dont know whether its been the drugs are milder with fet or whether having the girls has enabled me to be calmer. Im sure your ds will have a fab birthday and you will manage it fine - just make sure you have extra support around you in case.  . Exciting that you have your meds! It does make it seem very real all of a sudden when you get them. I think I cried when I got mine! 

Jo - sending you   and hoping that you are keeping your mind busy with df away. xx

Hope everyone has had a fabulous weekend.

How is everyone else doing? Bethannora - have you managed to keep away from the sticks?! X


----------



## Bubble1234

Ps - Jo - just realised your scan is tomorrow. Best of luck. Let us know how it goes. Xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Thanks Bubble - I'll update tomorrow! Fingers and toes crossed!

Wlazlo - I like the orange brigade idea too! Though I don't own anything Orange! Maybe i need to purchase something!

HopefulAmy - Its normal I think to feel the way you do. Its quite daunting receiving all the meds and knowing what lies ahead. I think thats what makes us question everything. Sending you  

Hope everyone else is ok? xx

AFM scan tomorrow. I really hope my lining is playing ball. Trying to have no expectations and then I won't be too gutted if it's not!
Had a bit of a wobble today my friend is to due to have a baby girl any day now and I could see and feel her moving, which was absolutely amazing but at the same time, it made me feel sad. I soon snapped out of it, I just want this to work  
I'll update tomorrow


----------



## jh2016

HELP!!!  I forgot to take my progynova tablet this morning!! I called the clinic and the nurse told me to go home and take it! If I don't it could mess things up and I might start bleeding!! I can't go home until lunchtime, do you think that will be ok, it will be about 4 hours later than I normally take it.  They didn't tell me how time critical it was!


----------



## Bubble1234

Hi jh. Oh no. Do you know anyone that is near where you live who could pick it up and bring it to you? Or could you tell work you have an emergency and get someone to cover you? I know you're a teacher so imagine its fairly difficult to do. I dont know how critical the timings are I'm afraid. I know with the progesterone ive been told as long as they are evenly spaced the timing doesnt matter so much but I presume this is your first dose of the day so may be more important? Could you tell work you've thrown up and have a stomach bug? I imagine they would want you to go home fairly quickly if that is the case? Xx


----------



## Nelli

JH - oh no is there a pharmacy on the school site? You could get the clinic to fax over 1 X tablet progynova prescription? Hope you get sorted.

Jo - best of luck for lining scan today. It's hard isn't it because you feel really happy for people having a family but it's also a reminder of how much we want it too, it's totally normal to have a wobble every now and again, hope you're ok.  

Bubble - thanks for the info, I should get paperwork on transfer day then shouldn't I? Do you get to take a photo home of the embryos?? Hope your PUPO bubble returns, when is your test day?

Aimeepj - hope your doing ok without OH, yoga sounds fab!

HopefulAmy - bless you it's such an emotional rollercoaster before we even get started isn't it! I'm sure your DS will be absolutely great with a sibling and like you say you wouldn't even think about it if it wasn't for all of the planning etc for IVF. Hope you get your Czech meds sorted will they translate it for you?

Hope everyone else is ok?

Afm - taking cyclogest now, no more injections and waiting for ET Thursday, the clinic will call me on Weds to confirm time etc. Can't quite believe we have got this far feeling so excited!! But also nervous just hope this is our time   Xxx


----------



## jh2016

Thanks for the suggestions bubble and nelli. I've just sped home to take it as I could t leave before lunch. I just hope it's ok. Will keep a packet in my bag from now on! Xxxx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

jh2016 - Try not too worry. I'm sure it's fine. If you're still concerned, check with your clinic. They might be able to put your mind at ease  

Nelli - That's exactly it. I'm ok now, it was just a few minutes  . Wow - I can't believe your ET is almost here! Exciting! I have everything possible crossed for you. Sending positives vibes that this is your time  

AFM scan this morning was a complete surprise! Lining is measuring at 5.9mm which is more than I've ever had and I'm only on day 8 of taking progynova!!! I'm trying not to get too excited as previously it got to 5.6 and just stayed there.   I have another scan on Friday so hopefully it'll continue to grow! GROW LINING GROW!!!! I'm going over board with the brazil nuts any other suggestions gladly received!!  
Thanks for all your positive thoughts - it's working!!


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Everyone

I am new to FET, had my first IVF last cycle which was a fresh transfer and it failed so here I am with 1 frozen embryo and ready to place all my faith in the 1 little Frostie 😊

I had a 2x 3 day embies put back 1xA and 1XB and a bfn on Friday. I am doing an immunes protocol as I have elevated uNK cells. TBH my clinic are still trialing out how much pred to give me and when. If this fails I will have a consultaion with an immunes experienced dr. Anyway thaty won't be happening because it will work. I may even try intrilapids as well this time.

I and doing a natrual FET and looking forward to being mostly drug free. CD1 for me today and I am off for my baseline tomorrow.

Any tips mostly appreciated. My blasto was graded at 4BB when frozen. Its not top quality but it is very good from what I have read around.

Good luck everyone and hopefully some BFP's for July on here x


----------



## Nelli

JH - I wouldn't worry glad you could race home at lunch, any other day you may of had a lie in etc and taken it a bit late so don't stress.

Jo - Yay!   Fab news! What a result after just 8 days I really have a good feeling for you! I'm doing Brazil nuts and pumpkin seeds, pomegranate juice and the dreaded beetroot juice (yuck!) and now wlazlo has got me onto project orange, been out and bought orange knickers today, orange flowers are out, orange candle and my lucky socks that I wear for every appointment! Get on the orange Jo! And tell me any more ideas too X 

Sarahlo - sorry to hear your fresh cycle wasn't a success but great that you can move straight onto FET, this is my first FET too, we had freeze all fresh cycle so first transfer too this Thursday. All sounding good for you so far, best of luck for baseline tomorrow.


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Sarahlo - Sorry to heard about your failed cycle. Best of luck for tomorrow - let us know how you get on. x

Nelli - Thanks lovely! Hmm i've heard about the beetroot, but I still can't bring myself to drink it!! I came across this website which shows which foods have selenium in them, which is supposed to help increase lining. Brazil nuts are top, with the highest amount of selenium in. 
https://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/Selenium-HealthProfessional/

I think I need to invest in some orange products. Orange knickers 1st..!! xxx


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks Ladies.

Nelli are you doing natural or medicated FET? Good luck for ET Thursday. x


----------



## Nelli

Jo - I've been on the search for orange knickers and found some lovely ones in new look today, oh I'll check out those foods as well thank you. Just neck the beetroot first thing and have some water ready, and don't breathe whilst your drinking it!   you can also mix beetroot and pomegranate juice together and that actually taste ok. X

Sarah - I'm on medicated, thank you Eeek can't wait for Thursday!! X


----------



## wlazlo1983

Ha ha ORANGE KNICKERS BRIGADE it is!!!! It's fertility colour!!!

Will write more tomorrow, we just arrived at my mother's in law in Holland so a bit out of space here. Sending hugs to everybody, xxx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Haha love it Wlazlo!! Have a nice time in Holland xx

Nelli - Googling New Look now!! xx


----------



## Bubble1234

Jh - so glad you got it sorted. I really felt for you yesterday. Im sure its fine. Xx how are you feeling today? When is your next scan? 

Jo - fab news about the lining! Keep thinking positive thoughts for fridays scan. I have a very good feeling for you that it will be good news. I dont think I did anything too different to what you are already doing - brazil nuts, nuts in general, breakfast cereal containing linseed and pumpkin seeds, pregacare conception which contains all the extra vitamins I cant remember the names of but selinium is one of them. Acupuncture, pomegranate juice and beetroots (couldnt find betroot juice and dont know if I could stomach it anyway!) When is your physio? 

Nelli - not long until thursday now!   xx yes - I would think the clinic will give you all of the next instructions regarding meds on thursday. Our clinic doesnt give pictures of the embies but I know plenty do so I think it depends where you are. Wishing you lots of luck. Xx

Sarahlo - welcome. Sorry to hear about your fresh cycle. Yay to getting started with fet. Hope your scan goes well today. 4bb is good. My little embie was graded 3bb before freezing. Best of luck to you for this cycle. Let us know how your scan goes. X

Wlazlo - enjoy holland.

Loving the orange knickers idea! 

Afm - 5 days post transfer and am feeling really nervous. This waiting game is sooo hard. Trying not to get hopes up is impossible. This time next week I will know the outcome as otd is monday! I dont think Im going to be able to test! I almost would rather not know. Its hard to want something so much and know its completely in the hands of fate and out of our control. 

Aimeepj - how are you feeling? Xx


----------



## Bubble1234

My little pink - just saw your post! Congratulations on being pupo! Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Everyone. 

Baseline was fine just waiting now for chat to the nurse. I asked the dr if she would give me a prescription so I could get intrilapids at independant nursing in London as much cheaper. she's surprisingly never heard of them so is a little reluctant but will speak to head nurse later to see if she knows of them. Fingers crossed as so many people go there and it costs £120. At my clinc its £300 so a big difference tbh!!

Hope Eveyone is doing good. x


----------



## a1mless

Hi Bubble1234. I'm Ok... well not really, I literally feel I have no symptoms (other than ones that I think are due to the progesterone pessaries). Feeling rather down about it all. I can't imagine it's worked. Now I'm not saying I want to be in agony or anything like that. But something would be nice to give me a bit of hope. 6 days to go...ugh! How are you??

Hi Mylittlepink, welcome to PUPO, hope you are feeling a little more positive that me  

Nelli, good luck for Thursday! Loving the sound of these orange knickers, if only I'd known about this before.

Sarahlo hello! I just had the one FET, so hope all is well with you! I also did mild IVF, so am pretty useless at all the drug stuff, I had to google intrilapids, sounds like a monster from a film!  

Right, back to work to pretend everything is fine, and I'm not googling any form of bodily function known to man! 
xx


----------



## Bubble1234

Aimeepj - dont feel down. Easier said than done I know as I feel the same. Just because you dont have any symptoms it doesnt mean its not worked. When i had my successful cycle I had no symptoms. Sending you   the not knowing is horrible.

Ladies Im really panicking now. Ive just been to tge bathroom and getting pinkish brown tinged discharge - sorry tmi. Im really worried now as I always get a bit of leakage from the pessary on the applicator. Im worried im not getting enough progesterone as shouldnt be spotting this early surely? Im only day 5!! Hoping and praying its not all over. Ive got to go into work in about half an hour for an evening shift! Im really scared!     its ok.


----------



## a1mless

Hi Bubble1234, is that not a good thing? Sorry, I'm probably the worst person to comment on your stress, as I have no idea whats good and what's bad anymore! But does it not work out about right if you spotted today? Hopefully someone else can help too, but it maybe a great thing it's happening too?   back at you too xxx 

And yes Mylittlepink, totally agree. I just had to pick up some extra Clexene at the clinic at lunch, they were all laughing at me as I asked if I could bring it back if I didn't need it (which means I really have convinced myself it's not worked)... turns out you can't return it lol.

xx


----------



## a1mless

So after moaning about no symptoms I am now having cramps...which feel just like AF is about to start, which could easily be the case, as I have recently been getting varying lengths in my cycles....and being on mild IVF has meant not much stopping anything. I literally can't win. Moan with no symptoms, moan with!  

Hope everyone is having a nice evening (and all OK Bubble1234?) xx


----------



## Bubble1234

Thanks for the positive comments ladies. Im not convinced - it is worse this morning. Ive switched over to cyclogest pessaries from uterogestan as Im convinced its to do with the progesterone - wish I had done this before when I had problems now!  - they are a different dose so Im going to phone clinic as soon as they open to check - I think most ladies on here are on twice a day cyclogest is that right? Im convinced Ive mucked this up and wasted our embryo   feel so sad.

My little pink - I hope you dont mind me asking but how much spotting did you have? I dont remember getting any bleeding or spotting with my bfp and I would definately remember as I would have paniced.

Aimeepj -   the wait is horrible. From what Ive read any early symptoms are normally cramping and sore boobs which are all side effects from the progesterone anyway. Some ladies get them and get bfp and some ladies get them and get bfn I really dont think you can tell. If you are looking for nausea or more obvious symptoms I honestly dont think you would get them until after test day as hormones wouldnt be high enough. Its not over until the fat aunt flow lady sings!! Xx


----------



## Bubble1234

Thanks my little pink. It does give me a bit of hope. Had a bit of red bleeding earlier though so hard not to give up hope. Touchwood has stopped for the time being but in my heart of hearts I think thats probably the cyclogest kicking in. Spoke to clinic who were largely reassuring but it could now go either way now   wish I could test now and get it over with! To think I was worried about testing! Think I will be lucky to make it anywhere close to test day without heavier bleeding. 

How is everyone else getting on? xx

Xx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Bubble, I'm glad it stopped for now and I'm hoping it's just the pessaries now. I was on cyglogest twice a day with my fresh cycle and from my plan looks I will have the same from a few days before my ET. I didn't have any spotting but had cramps too. However in our cycling group there were ladies spotting with BFPs later. I know it's super hard but try not to give up hope. I will be keeping everything crossed for you on Monday!!!

Aimeepj, I had cramps too with my BFP. Apparently it's perfectly normal. I'm
Sorry you are feeling down. This journey is never easy and no matter what anybody says its normal to get down and stressed. That's why we are here! Nobody will understand you better! Get some orange knickers anyway, it doesn't matter when it's the thought that counts!!!! Sending you big hugs!!!

Nelli, good luck on Thursday! I will be thinking of you!!!! 

Mylittlepink, congratulations on being PUPO! Exciting times! Hope the 2ww goes super fast!

Sarahlo, welcome. I'm sorry about your recent bfn but it's good you can go straight away with your FET. My first FET here too but I'm doing pretty much the same what I did with my fresh cycle, so Brazil nuts, pineapple juice, beetroot and pomegranate. Accupuncture. Good luck for your drug free cycle!!!


JH, Jo, Bethannora You'll girls

ATM. As usual not much to report, on three Prognovas a day now. Just had sandwich with goats cheese and sliced beetroot for lunch with a glass of pomegranate juice trying to get that lining to grow My mother in law looked at my lunch like it was sth out of space then asked for the same haha It was fun walking around Dutch supermarket with google translator trying to find pomegranate juice The things we do!!!

Big hugs to everybody!!! Xxx


----------



## jh2016

Oh Bubble! Dont give up hope. You just dont know what the outcome will be. Try to stay positive, although i know how hard that can be. This is such a difficult journey and when i read about how we are all suffering or have done at one time or another, it makes me so cross and sad. It just isnt fair. That little rant wasnt any help -sorry! Remember its not over yet, so hang on in there. Xxxx


----------



## Nelli

Mylittkepink - yippee congrats on being PUPO!! Did you get a photo of your embies?

Bubble - keeping fingers crossed for you hope the spotting is a good sign.

Sarahlo - how did you get on speaking to the nurse about the intralipids? did you sort prescription?

Aimeepj - get them orange knickers on hehe! Never too late! How are you doing now? The 2ww sounds very testing!! 

Wlazlo - aaaw bless your mother in law how sweet! Hope progynova isn't giving you too many side effects!

Jo - did you get some orange knickers? Hehe!

JH - I agree it's so hard knowing how many of us are going through this and we all really want the same thing, hope you're ok.

Afm - had a call from the clinic ET is tomorrow!! Really really can't believe we've got this far! Praying and thinking of our little embryos that they survive the thaw   Having a chilled evening with DH can't wait until tomorrow hoping we get some sleep. Booked an acupuncture session after transfer too. For anyone has any post transfer advice let me know, will be doing the pineapple core xx


----------



## beany34

I'm so far behind!

Just wanted to pop on to say good luck to Nelli, transfer day tomorrow     Have a good thaw little embie and snuggle into mama!

Bubble hope the spotting eases,it's worrying I know but try and relax, when's OTD?  

AFM day 6 of oestrogen upping to 2 tonight, scan on Friday but had spotting until Saturday night (longest AF ever at 10 days!!) so not expecting it to be a good lining yet!

Hugs to everyone xx

P.s. Does anywhere actually sell orange knickers??!


----------



## wlazlo1983

Nelli good luck for today. I hope your embies thow without issues and ET goes smoothly!!! Make sure you watch lots of happy movies and laugh a lot. Laugh is meant to help!!! Stay hydrated and enjoy it! Let us know how is went, xxx


----------



## nettya

Hi ladies,
Can I join you?
I'm counting down the days to my FET - I'm booked in for my lining scan on Monday 4th with transfer date to be confirmed after that. I'm blessed with a beautiful daughter after 6 cycles of DE IVF so am praying that the quest for a sibling for her is less problematic.
Nettya
Ps - hey there My Little Pink, I couldn't stay away after all


----------



## a1mless

Morning!

Good luck today Nelli! Hope you're wearing your orange knickers  I had some pineapple the first few days, but keep forgetting. I think the best thing is lots of water and attempting to relax (hmm I'm not good at the relaxing bit) xx

Hello Nettya, fingers crossed for you on Monday!
Hi Beany34, hope tomorrow goes well for you too x

Thanks for your kind words Wlazlo1983 - I'm still rather down, I think I just want to feel something to know. I'm back to feeling totally normal again. Hope you're ok, your Dutch supermarket experience sounded fun!! I like the sound of that sandwich 

How are you Beany1234 and Mylittlepink? Literally no symptoms for me again. Not even bloated from the progesterone (which by this time last time I was)... I know it's not over yet, hope you are both ok xx


----------



## Bubble1234

Nelli - best of luck!! Will be thinking of you. Looking forward to hearing how it goes. Im so excited for you. Xx

Wlazlo - hehe about your lunch! Sounds like you are having fun in holland. 

Jh beanie and wlazlo - thank you for the kind words. Im not holding my hopes up was having bright red spotting on and off yesterday. Still spotting this morning although not red yet. Feel like its my af trying to make an appearance. I phoned clinic twice in tears yesterday as just felt so hopeless. They were brilliant but just have to carry on with meds and test monday. Im so tempted to just stop with meds as it does feel like im prolonging the agony.

Welcome nettya

Beany - im assuming your scan is next friday - not tomorrow? Xx

Aimeepj - how are you feeling now? Are you managing to take your mind off things? Xx


----------



## a1mless

Hi Beany, we wrote about the same time. I hope you're ok and not feeling too sad. I have read people can spot leading up to testing. But I completely understand how you must be feeling    As for me...see above...nothing. Absolutely nothing. To the point I feel so normal I keep forgetting. I'm meeting a friend for dinner tonight and tempted to have a glass of wine! So that's how positive I feel!! Roll on Monday so we both know xx

Ps. I'm sitting on the train right now and a man has got on next to me with the worst BO...ugh!!


----------



## HopefulAmy

bubble and aimee - hang in there it's not over yet!

nelli - good luck for today  

wlazlo - am off to buy pomegranate juice and beetroot (yum!) and brazil nuts (yuk!) so we can eat our weird lunches together although miles apart  

beany - hope the oestrogen is treating you kindly

afm - AF arrived today so I start the oestrogen tomorrow. feeling a bit frustrated with communication with my clinic, it's in the czech republic and seems to take 24 hours to get a reply to anything, then if I have to clarify due to language barrier it's another 24 hours   it probably doesn't help that I'm a bit of a panicker so kind of bombard them with questions  
Need to search for flights now and weigh up which airport is cheaper to fly to once I've added in taxis to/from airport over there. Aaargh so much to think about


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hi all - sorry i've been AWOL last couple of days and i'm try to catch up!!

Bubble - How are you feeling today? I'm hoping the spotting leads to nothing and everything is ok. Sending positive thoughts  

Aimeepj - I've read stories where so many ladies have symptom after symptom and others have absolutely nothing and still get a BFP. Hoping thats the case for you. xx

Nelli - TRANSFER DAY!!! Whoop! Hope everything goes ok. Haven't managed to get some orange knickers yet, but hoping for a shopping trip this weekend! xx

Nettya - Welcome! Best of luck for your scan on Monday xx

Bethannora, JH are you both ok?

Wlazlo - That made me chuckle. Hope you're having a nice time in Holland. Hope that lining plays ball! 

HopefulAmy - Glad AF has showed for you xx

Hi to anyone i've missed. Hope everyone is doing ok?

AFM nothing to report really. 2nd scan tomorrow to check the progress of my lining since Monday. Praying that it has continued to grow. Feeling a little anxious though and hoping that it's not just stalled as it has done previously.


----------



## Nelli

Hey everyone, just a quick update I'm officially PUPO with 2 X blasts. Eeek! Yay! Feel really great can't believe we made it, the thaw was perfect and transfer went great (though my bladder was bursting, which turned out to be a good thing as the images were really clear). Had acupuncture, chilling at home with comedy films now, ready to start pineapple core, and I've got my orange knickers on!   Thank you all for lovely comments will catch up in a bit xxx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Whoo hoo!! Congrats on being PUPO Nelli! Here's to a stress less (as near as possible anyway) 2WW and very sticky embies! xx


----------



## Bubble1234

Yay!! Nelli congratulations on being pupo! Hope those embies are getting nice and cozy and snug! An afternoon of comedy sounds amazing. Welcome to the 2ww. Xxx

Jo - thank you for the positive thoughts. Im hoping all goes well with your scan tomorrow and that your lining is thickening up nicely. I have everything crossed for you. Looking forward to hearing how it goes. Xx

Hopeful amy - yay to starting oestrogen! The language barrier sounds challenging. It all sounds very complicated. It must feel very exciting at the same time. When will you be flying out? Do you then stay out there for the duration of the treatment? 

Aimeepj - I still think no symptoms is good. Has your cramping eased? Cramping then easing could be a good sign. Its really tiring this 2 ww isnt it? We worry when we dont have symptoms - then if we get any symptoms we worry too! It is tough! Yes roll on monday! Your comment about the man with bo made me smile. You poor thing - I hope he wasnt next to you for too long. You know it could be you have a heightened sense of smell and that could be a sign! I hope you have had a good day. Xx


----------



## jh2016

Nelli, great news that all went well, i was thinking of you. Now the dreaded 2ww. Only advise i would give is to avoid google. In my 2ww i was forever googling signs and symptoms. I never got a definitive answer all it did was stress me out and confuse me. Im sure ill do it this time as well.

Jo, best of luck for your scan. Im keeping my fingers crossed all is ok to proceed.

Hopefulamy, i feel for you. If this business wasnt tricky enough without having the added stress of flights, taxis and foreign languages. Try and take one step at a time, it will all get sorted im sure.

Aimeepj, come on, dont write yourself off yet! You hear of 100s of women who had no idea they were pregnant as they had no symptoms and some also thought they had periods too, Bubble! Theres no normal when it comes to pregnancy! 

Nettya, hello and welcome! 

Wlazlo, did you manage to find pomegranite juice in holland? Ive never tried it for ivf, but i think ill give it a whirl. 

Beany, i know what you mean about a long af, mine was also around 10 days. Dont kniw what that will mean for my lining either!

Afm, day 8 of progynova, i increased my dosage to 3 tablets yesterday. Im ok, but have been highly emotional-i thought the progynova would balance things out, but ive been a total mess. Just ticking off the days until the next scan, which is on weds. 

Hope evryone else is ok and trying to keep positive/sane. Xxxxxx


----------



## beany34

Nelli - yay double pupo congratulations! Yes laughing is supposed to be good so I hope the comedies were good! Do you still have one frostie left as well?

Bubble hang in there, spotting really not the end of it, obviously it might be but you don't know that it is! Monday not far away, are you tempted with a first response test? Yes my scan is tomorrow, think it's just to see if need to increase dose, will have another scan on Tuesday to see if ready to book transfer.... Even if my lining is ready I'm not feeling ready, it all comes round so quick!

Hi jh, is progynova oestrogen?? If I've not taken it I don't know what it does! Have you not had a lining scan yet? Mine is tomorrow but only on day 8 of my oestrogen, worried it'll be naff after the extra spotting but glad I wasn't alone in that!

Jo hope your lining has carried on growing, got everything crossed for you  

Amy wow reading that makes me very glad I only have to do this in the uk I'd be waaaaay too stressed to deal with that! Are you going to make a holiday out of it or just a down to business quick trip?

Aimee no symptoms is good as long as it's not making time drag! Nearly test day, feeling nervous for you  

Helllloooo everyone else!

AFM still not feeling anything from the drugs (yay!), lining scan first thing tomorrow bit nervous prolonged spotting will affect it, more nervous that my next scan will be on Tuesday and if all is actually good I may get a transfer date! I feel like thats come round far too quickly, but then panic that it still may all go wrong and I shouldn't think like that as I should be happy to be facing a transfer date at all arghhhhh! Crazy days are coming! Xx


----------



## HopefulAmy

Jh - sorry to hear you're really emotional on the drugs   this is a hard journey

nelli - congrats on being pupo! Sending lots of sticky vibes   

beany - hope your lining scan goes well tomorrow  

It will be a short trip to the Czech republic for me, we're having donor embryo FET so the embryo will be defrosted for me on 17th July at some point, my transfer appointment is on 18th at 10am then I'll catch the first plane home having flown in and stayed over in the clinic's own accommodation the day before. I am lucky enough to have a 4 year old DS so DH will be staying home with him. We're not telling anyone about the tx so the quicker I can be there and back the better so my absence doesn't arouse suspicion. Hope my lining plays ball so the transfer can go ahead ok on 18th! Will be living on pomegranate juice and brazil nuts to make sure   

Love and babydust to all  
Amy x


----------



## wlazlo1983

Nelli congratulations on being PUPO, I checked yesterday afternoon how it went but never wrote because my family made me watch football Enjoy 2ww, step away from Google-great advice!!!! More happy movies and water!!!! That's my plan

Jo and Beany good luck today! Let us know how it went!JH, pomegranate juice is new for me this cycle too but worth trying and I acutally quite like it

JH, I'm with you on the scan on Wednesday. My visit here was a great distraction but we are back on Saturday, then I planned a few nice bits too so I'm
Not too worried about coming Wednesday! Mine is at 10:15, then Accupuncture afterwards.

HopefulAmy, it does seem like s challenge and added stress! Thinking of you my lovely, xxx

Lots of love to you all, xxx


----------



## Bubble1234

Jo and beany - good luck with your scans today.

Jh - sorry to hear you are feeling emotional. This whole process is a rollercoaster.   hope you feel better today.

Beany - you sound exactly how I was feeling in the run up to transfer. I was plodding along happy with the pace of things and then it felt like all of a sudden it was all happening at once and I panicked I didnt feel ready! 

Hopeful amy - wow that is a quick trip. Hope your lining is thickening up nicely. I take it you have your scans in the uk then? Xx

Wlazlo - glad it sounds like you have had a lovely time in holland and that you have things to keep you busy once you return.

Aimeepj - how are you feeling today?

Afm - I was naughty yesterday evening and poas! Dont know what possessed me to do it as only 7 days post transfer so in my mind I didnt think it would show anything even if cycle has been a success because it was too early. Dont really know what I was hoping to achieve from it - i just think ive been sending myself crazy since my bleeding and was so tempted to stop the meds. ... so after around a minute a second line started to appear - I thought I was imagining it at first but it is quite obvious! So now I dont know what to think. Im constantly knicker checking as the bleeding has scared me so much but have left the test in the bathroom to try to calm me down! Am so happy but petrified all at once! I didnt have any bleeding with my last pregnancy. I know by monday (otd) it could all change but for now   I think this process has sent me completely   I am a bundle of emotions.   please stick. 

I hope this is going to be the first of many positive tests for all on here. Sending hugs and baby dust to all. Xx


----------



## a1mless

OMG Bubble thats great!! Got my fingers and toes crossed, I was just about to start writing to you to see how you were doing!! Eek exciting!! Have you looked again yet??

beany34 & Jo, good luck from me too with your scans today.

Jh, I hope you are feeling a lot less stressed. Its all so hard to feel normal isn't it.

HopefulAmy, that really is an adventures isn't it, shame you can't have a little holiday there, maybe one day  

Wlazlo, hope you are doing OK too. Unfortunately for me I have the chore of watching the football tonight.


AFM - this morning I thought AF was going to start (as today / tomorrow is when in the real world it's due).... yesterday I was freezing, today boiling and convinced its going to start now. I just have nothing to really make me feel its worked. So I'm the same old negative nelly! 

Happy Friday to all! xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Aimeepj - I hope AF stays away!   When is your OTD? xx

Bubble - Wow! Great news! Praying that you get an even stronger line on OTD!! xx

Wlazlo - Glad you had a great trip. Fingers crossed for your scan on Wednesday - Keep us updated xx

Amy - That is a short trip! I hope your lining plays ball and your ET goes ahead! xx

Beany - How was your scan?? Hope all went ok xx

Jh - I'm on 6 progynova a day and i'm like Jekyll and Hyde!! One minute, i'm as happy as larry and the next I want to kill someone, normally my DF as he's the one that bears the brunt!! It's perfectly normal with all the extra hormones we have whizzing around us! My DF just makes himself scarce when he can see i'm on one  

AFM my scan went great! 6.9!!!!!!!! 6.9!!!!!!!!! I know it might not seem a lot, but for someone who has never got above 5.6, this is the best news EVER!! I'm so happy. I was so anxious before I went in. So ET is the 11th, which seems ages  . Then it's just the 2WW to contend with  

Hope everyone else is ok?? xx


----------



## a1mless

Hi Jo, thats amazing news!! Hopefully the days leading to ET go quickly for you!! 
My OTD is Monday, same as Bubbles. No AF signs yet...who knows, I don't dare poas...maybe I should, as I am definitely feeling  
xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Thanks Aimee!

Hmm it's a tough one isn't it. Would you feel better knowing the result now or do you feel like you can hold out and wait? I know last time, I daren't test early and waited until OTD but it's entirely down to how you feel and whether you think doing it early will stop you from feeling  

Sending you   as I know it's such a hard time waiting xx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Bubble you are super naught as its so early but OMG OMG OMG!!!!! I will keep everything crossed for you that it sticks!!!! Everything I can keep crossed! Wait until Monday now otherwise you are going to drive yourself mad!!!

Jo, that's great news! That's good! You did so well, if everything goes according to plan I'm two days behind you withET!!! Super news girl!!!

Aimeepj, sending you big hugs! Hoping AF stays away and there will be more great news here! Lots of hugs,xxx


----------



## Skiwizard66

Hi Ladies. Can I join you? FET was on Monday 27th, transferred 1x G1, Day-6 hatching blast. Our only frostie from 2 fresh DE cycles in Zlin, CZ.

Lining on transfer day was 13.3mm with a progesterone level of 42.6. I'm on Clexane, aspirin, prednisone, estrimax and utrogestan. 

OTD for HCG Beta isn't until 11th!!

My signature tells our sorry, bit of a tough journey recently so praying this time it works as we're not sure we can keep going much longer.

Bubbles great news on your BFP.
Aimee, fingers crossed for Monday.
Jo, that's great news about your lining. 
Beany how was your lining scan?
Mylittlepink, how are you holding up?

Hi to eoe. x


----------



## Nelli

Jo - fantastic news! Come on lining and great the ET is booked  

Bubble - Aaaah!! Oh my god congratulations!!! 

Aimeepj - you have done so well not testing, are you going to hold out til Monday?

Wlazlo - thanks! I'm wearing my back up pair of orange knickers today!   Trying to avoid Google! Definitely chilling with good films and a ton of water! Glad your having a lovely break sounds like a good distraction.

Amy - bless you a quick flight to Czech and back hopefully all goes to plan and that lining plays ball. Get the Pom and Brazil nuts down you!!  

Beany - hope your scan went well this morning fx that lining is good. Yes we still have 1 Frosties left yay! The clinic wanted to thaw them all and pick the best 2 but we were adamant to keep 1 frozen which I'm really pleased about.

JH - I'm trying to stay away from Google, so far all I've looked at is what the embryos are hopefully doing after transfer but I'm only 24hours in! Trying to keep chilled and distracted! Yay for starting your high dose of progynova another step closer.

Skiwizrd - congrats on being PUPO! Our OTD is 13th! Feels like forever away!!

Hey everyone else X

Afm - 1dp 5dt with 2 blasts, I had lots of cramping yesterday but I think that's normal anyway after transfer isn't it? And it's mostly gone today, trying desperately not to symptom spot but I keep feeling light headed... (Again trying not to symptom spot!  ) xx


----------



## Bubble1234

Thanks ladies!!

Jo - thats excellent news. Glad you have a transfer date and that gives you even more time to get that lining even thicker! You must be so excited!

Aimeepj - im crossing my fingers for you on monday fellow test day buddy! I dont have any symptoms other than the horrid spotting and now I really am analysing every twinge which I wasnt before. Keep feeling crampy on and off which is worrying me but then it could be in my head as it seems to miraculously go the minute I get distracted! Ive also developed a phobia of going to the loo as Im scared I will see more blood and it will be game over. Ive never felt so loopy in my life!

Wlazlo - I know its amazing how addictive the poas thing is. I never understood why people tested early and now Im thinking ... maybe I should do another just to compare and make sure it gets darker... Im going to be good and wait until monday now.

Welcome skiwizard - congratulations on being pupo too!

Nelli - Its really hard not to symptom spot isnt it? I had quite a bit of cramping during my embryo transfer and for an hour or so afterwards. I think its normal. I just wanted to walk around lots to try and ease it. It sounds like you are doing well to keep away from google. I am googling like there is no tomorrow this last week! I wish I could stop.

Beany - how did your scan go? 

Afm - spotting had stopped for most of yesterday afternoon and today... up until this evening. It terrifies me. Im praying it goes away as it has given me a fear of going to the loo and I wont leave the house without a sanitary towel on in case it suddenly gets worse! One minute Im happy as I think this could work out and could be great and the next I get spotting or think about it and I feel so scared of it going wrong! Wish I had a fast forward button to get me through the next few weeks and so I could jump past any scary bits! 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend.  Xxx


----------



## beany34

Evening ladies  

Bubble I hate to say it but the worry takes a loooong time to go away! I was well over 20 weeks before I dared to buy anything for my little girl just in case something went wrong!! Honestly it is possible to have a healthy pregnancy with some spotting and bleeding, maybe the little one is just dislodging excess lining whilst getting super snugly in there  

Aimeepj hope you're managing to stay relaxed, it'll be Monday before you know it X

Nelli your test date sounds wrong - my clinic test at 10 days past 5 day transfer which is like the first day of your missed AF based on a 28 day cycle? You should definitely test early! 

Jo that's great news!! Transfer date as well  

AFM scan was fine, had a doc not a nurse so didn't get any details, I go up to 3 tablets from tomorrow and scan again on Tuesday but if all fine then they contact the clinic that have my embies to arrange transfer... It could be next weekend aaarrrggghhhhh I'm not ready!!!!!

Xx


----------



## nettya

Hey everyone - gosh I'd forgotten how quickly things move on around here! I've tried to catch up on all your news but am bound to miss someone, so apologies if I do!

Beany - good luck with your scan on Tuesday, we may end up with similar transfer days, I think mine's expected to be next Sun or Mon depending on Monday's scan

Bubble - wow! congratulations on your early BFP!  I hope the spotting stops - it's so nervewracking when it happens x

Aimeepj - good luck for your test on Monday x

Nelli - congratulations on being PUPO! try to fill your days with fun / busy things to keep your mind off symptom spotting and googling.  it's impossible though isn't it. the 2ww is a crazy time

Skiwizard - congratulations to you too on being PUPO, I'm sorry to read your journey in your signature. it's hard to keep going. We were on our 6th and last attempt (well, we said it would be our last) when we finally managed to hang on to our daughter after 2 BFNs and 3 MMCs. It always seemed so hard to carry on but harder to think about stopping.  I hope things work out for you this time x  I'm terrified about starting this all up again, but keep telling myself that we solved the problem and she's sleeping upstairs so the odds are now in our favour.

My Little Pink - how are you doing? Are you going to join Bubble and test early too? It's Wednesday for you isn't it? I have a good feeling in my bones for you - if we can carry the luck of the beams with us x

Jo - great news on your lining scan, that's so exciting that it's better than it's been before for you - you must be beside yourself x  

Wlazlo, Amy and JH - now I've started typing I can't get back a page to see where you're all up to - so a big HELLO!

AFM - it all feels very close yet very far away today. Looking forward to my scan on Monday and hopefully firming up dates for transfer. I went to see my friend's 2 week old today which has upped the broody feelings immensely! Desperately trying not to get too excited given my history but I can't help dreaming of a positive outcome, which has only got to help anyway right?  Have lovely weekends all x


----------



## a1mless

Morning all,

Thanks Jo, still not dared test yet.... maybe tomorrow...although I don't think I will dare tbh.

Nettya, being positive is definitely a great thing, I am the worst for being opposite (I get told off a lot about it!)

Nelli, Mylittlepink and Skiwizard, how are you all feeling today? Hopefully still nice and relaxed.

Beany, thats exciting, not too long until Tues. That did make me laugh how you said you got no details from the doc, but would if it was a nurse. Always the same where I am. Does make me wonder where doc's bedside matters go, they must literally turn into robots.

wlazlo1983, hope you aren't too sick of your pomegranate and beetroot yet!  

Bubble, how about you? Has the spotting stopped again, are you feeling anything else at all? I hope you are doing OK today x

AFM.... I have NO idea. All I do know is I am sleeping terribly. I spend most of the night up, and needing the loo / boiling hot. In the afternoons I get chills too (which is not normal for me). I honestly just think its these progesterone suppositories. Other than that, no AF, no more cramps either (which is due today....however in the last few months its been so erratic I have no idea if it really is!) Oh the joys of not knowing!!  

I hope you are all having a nice Saturday - I'm off to get a haircut to take my mind off things! xx


----------



## Nelli

Aimeepj - yes the 2ww is impossible not to analyse every tiny little symptoms isn't it!! Hope you're holding out ok? You've done so well not testing! Hurry up Monday for you! And fx for a BFP!

Nettya - thanks I'm trying to keep chilled but distracted, so hard when all I think of are these lovely embryos!! I definitely think it helps being positive and getting broody during lead up to to ET can only be a good thing, through all of our heartache we deserve every positive feeling and lovely dreams that will come true!

Beany - thanks, my test date is 13dp 5dt could I test at 10dp then? Eeek! Potentially could test next weekend then?! Yay that everything's progressing well for you and hopefully ET next weekend! Yay! You might feel more ready once the date is set.

Bubble - bless you sounds so anxiety provoking. How many days past transfer did the spotting start? Hope it's eased off now. Is your OTD Monday? Hope it hurries for you.

Afm - 2dp 5dt... I'm definitely in the PUPO bubble at the moment don't know if symptoms are in my head though!   Fatigue, going to the loo ALOT and keep getting light headed... Last night I had a sharp cramp on my right side and was praying it might be implantation??...


----------



## Bubble1234

Beany - glad your scan went well. Hope scan is good on tuesday and yay to transfer possibly being next weekend.  Very exciting although I understand the feeling of not being ready. Hopefully you will do by next weekend. I think it seems like a long process when we start fet and then once you have the lining scan if all is well it suddenly happens all very quickly.

Nettya - i definately think dreaming of a positive outcome helps and definately helps going into this if you can feel positive. Best of luck for your scan on monday - hope all goes well. 

Aimeepj - good news that af has stayed away. Im sorry to hear you are sleeping terribly - I sympathise. Hope you enjoyed your haircut. Roll on monday.

Nelli - hehe with the symptom spotting. Hope you are managing to take your mind off things. Yes otd is monday and i now cant wait. I just want to know officially and speak to the clinic about my weird symptoms. Spotting started day 5 post transfer as pink discharge then red blood but just spots on and off all day day 6 and everyday since i have had a small amount of pink discharge. Really not liking it - really praying it stops - hoped it would have by now.

Afm- warning tmi alert!!  Spotting keeps stopping and starting. I had nothing until the evening yesterday and just when i went to loo and pink tinged discharge rather than fresh blood. Nothing all day today until just now when same thing happened as yesterday. Its driving me insane - i really wish it would stop. No other symptoms except for being exhausted but thats because i cant sleep and keep waking at 5am as im worried im just going to start bleeding. Im very worried that ive noticed the pink discharge has an awful, weird smell to it - sorry tmi - I really cant describe it but am wondering if it could be an infection?
- I have no other symptoms of an infection though. Whatever it is I really wish it would go away!!

Hope everyone else is doing well. Enjoy the weekend xx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Girls I will write more later today, just yet another one of my stories...god there is never a dull
Moment here

Flying back from Holland last night, delayed flight, I was trying to be smart and do my buserolin injection in the toilet before the flight. I was in the disabled toilet, washed my hands and the blo**y bootle fell of my hand and broke I managed to draw enough for yesterday's jab but need to ring the emergency number and pick up a new bottle from the hospital today. Never a dull moment!!!!


----------



## Skiwizard66

Hi wlazlo, what a nightmare. I hope you get it sorted.

Bubbles in sorry the spotting keeps happening. You think its gone and then it comes back which much be so frightening. Any chance you get a visit to the gp tomorrow morning.

Nelli, dizzy is good, it's a great sign for me each time, so fingers crossed its a good sign for you.

Aimee, I've got my fingers crossed af stays away. Roll on Monday.

Beany Tuesday isn't far away now. Good luck at the scan.

Nettya, hope all goes well with your scan on Monday.

Hi to eoe I've missed.

Afm. Well my OTD isn't until 11th but I tested early and I got a BFP. I'm 12DPO (6dp6dt) with SMU. 

So nervous. Eek!

But happy.😊


----------



## Nelli

Skiwizrd - aaaaah yay huuuuge congratulations!! I'm soooo not going to be able to resist testing early! What is SMU??

Wlazlo - what a bloody nightmare! Phew that you got enough out to use, hope you got your emergency meds sorted.

Bubble - I hope that's it now for spotting for you, thank goodness OTD is tomorrow and you can call the clinic to talk about it.

Good luck for those with scans tomorrow x

Afm -3dp 5dt I'm still having cramps but more like a dull ache now keep feeling light headed/dizzy not sure if it's in my head but I'm enjoying believing were pregnant!! DH took me to superdrug to stock up on pregnancy tests as I haven't stopped going on about it so have 2x super drug own brand and 2 X clear blue digital. Praying these 2 little embryos are here to stay xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Nelli - Fingers and toes crossed that your cramps are implantation and your embies are getting nice and snug xx

Skiwizard - Welcome and congratulations on your BFP!

Wlazlo - Eeek! That sounds a nightmare! At least you managed to get enough for your injection. Did you manage to sort out a bottle? Fingers crossed everything goes to plan for you. We can be 2WW buddies   xx

Bubble - How frustrating and nervy for you. Could it still be implantation spotting at this stage or purely down to the pessaries? Either way I hope it goes soon and your embryo continues to get nice and snuggly xx

Aimeepj - It's a good sign that AF hasn't showed. I hope she stays well away. I'm not sleeping well either from the oestrogen tablets so I know how you feel on that! I have everything crossed for you tomorrow and a BFP xx

Nettya - Hope your scan goes well tomorrow. Let us know how you get on. Hopefully you'll have dates for a ET too xx

Beany - Exciting that things are moving forward! I'm sure when next weekend comes and you have set dates you'll feel ready xx

Thanks to you all for your lovely comments. I actually still can't believe that we have the go ahead for transfer, I keep thinking that someone is going to tell me next week that we can't proceed and it'll be abandoned!! It's really strange too, as the 11th July was when we had an ET from our ICSI cycle last year - I hope it's good omen!

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## beany34

Congrats skiwizard! I'm also wondering what SMU is?? Long nervy wait till the OTD though, looking good though!!

Big day tomorrow for scans and OTD's  GOOD LUCK to you all  

Nelli you are funny stocking up on tests, can't believe your OH went along with it after seeing the price of them - that's what puts me off as much as the reality check of using them!!

Wlazlo glad you got sorted but what a nightmare  

Jo do you have any more scans before transfer or is just a long nervy wait?

Bubble I hope today has been less spotty and therefore less stressful...?

Big hugs Aimee and nettya  

Might not get to look till tues pm after my scan (eeeek!) but will be thinking of you ladies tomorrow       Xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Beany - No more scans   Just a long wait now!! Will be thinking of you on Tuesday xx


----------



## beany34

Oh no that is a long wait Jo! But they must be pretty confident about you being ok for transfer if no more scan though? All my fingers crossed for you ( seems like a positive lucky thread so hopefully that'll run off on the rest of us!) xx


----------



## Bubble1234

Hi everyone

Wlazlo - oh no. Did you manage to get more buserilin? So lucky that you managed to draw up the right amount for that injection. As if this process wasnt stressful enough!! Really hope its all sorted now.

Skiwizard - OMG congratulations!! Thats super early too - what test did you use? Hope the rest of your 2ww goes smoothly. What is smu? I keep looking at the abbreviation and cant for the life of me fathom it out. 

Nelli - it sounds like you are really enjoying being pupo. Loads of great symptoms! Lol about the tests! Sounds like you are going to be testing a lot. Ive been googling the amounts of hcg that different tests pick up after my super early pregnancy test. I was suprised as it was a cheapo wilko one I had in the cupboard so I didnt think it would be that sensitive but I googled the brand name and some websites say it picks up 20miu of hcg and others 10mius. - I think it must be the 10 one. Its annoying the manufacturers dont seem to give a numerical value of what level they will go positive at as you could theoretically get one brand showing positive and another negative. It may be worth researching which are more sensitive before you start poas. The clearblue digital apparently take a bit longer to turn positive. Happy testing. Do you know when you are going to start? Xx

Jo - I was hoping it was still irritation from the pessaries as I dont think they have fully agreed with me  from the beginning but I've been using bum bullets since wednesday so would have thought it would have settled by now if it was. I am   it goes. Its weird cos last night when it happened i said to dh - thats it Im phoning the oncall dr tomorrow as somethings not right but then been ok so far today so seems silly to ring them now as havent had anymore untoward symptoms but then it happens again - its weird. 
Im so chuffed for you that it all looks good for transfer and you have a date! You must be over the moon. I have a very good feeling for you and am looking forward to hearing how it goes on 11th - whatever the outcome is for me tomorrow Im going to stick around to see how it goes. I have everything crossed for you. X

Aimeepj - how are you feeling? Hope you have managed to relax this weekend? Good luck fellow test buddy. I have everything crossed for you. Xxx

Afm - had a lovely day with friends today and totally took my mind off the rollercoaster weve been on over the last month or so. Got back in car to drive home and heart sunk as I remembered that its otd tomorrow and all of the spotting issue. Got home and read my diary that I had kept when doing icsi originally. The raw pain and anguish in the words that I had written all of those years ago brought me back to reality. There were real moments going through all of the investigations and treatments originally where it looked like the possibility of having a child of our own (just one) seemed to be slipping away from us and near on impossible. I remember crying and not being able to stop wondering if I would ever be blessed with a child. I never in a million years would have thought we would have got so lucky to have one child and when things looked so bleak all of a sudden our luck changed and we were blessed with 2. It has made relax a little about the spotting - whatever will be will be you cant change it and you cant predict the future. 
Im waffling now - I think the point I wanted to make was that however hard this process gets and however bleak it gets at times - it is possible that things can all turn around and work out in the end. 

Wishing you all lots of luck and baby dust and am hoping to see many bfps on here in July. Xx

Good luck to everyone scanning tomorrow and Aimeepj on otd xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Bubble - Will be thinking of you tomorrow and hoping that it's positive  . Thank you for your kind words, it means a lot. The support on this thread has been amazing.   I'll keep checking for an update tomorrow.  

I think they must be Beany. Surely there's no way for my lining to decrease?!   So they must be happy. I hope it rubs off on us all too   

xxx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Evening ladies!!!!

Bubble, those are wonderful words. It's super hard to go through this process and looking back you realise how much we all went through! You are truly blessed and I'm hoping tomorrow will be ok! Keeping everything crossed for you! Lots of love, xxx

Jo, my buddy. I hope it's good sign for you, it must be! Look how well your lining has done! I hope we can both stress out soon about our 2ww. I've got my scan on Wednesday and then we shall see

Skiwizard, congratulations! I hope it sticks!! Great news!!!

Beany, good luck on Tursday!

Aimeepj, good luck tomorrow my lovely! Well done for waiting until your OTD. I think I will as well. I'm such a wuss will be thinking of you tomorrow!

Nelli, all stocked up huh I'm
Pleased you are enjoying being PUPO!!!!

Everybody I missed hope you are well.

ATM got my buserolin bottle yey, only hopefully need it for three more days until Wednesday


----------



## Nelli

Help! I found an old cheapie pregnancy test in my drawer when putting my recent stash away last night!! First thing today I couldn't help it and tested... There's the faintest of faint lines... Could this actually be real I'm 4dp 5dt. Xx


----------



## Jane1970

Hi ladies,

I hope you don't mind me jumping in here, I'm on my 2ww after DET 27.6. I had a light night sweat last night which is normally my indicator that it hasn't worked, so feeling quite low. Skiwizard which test did you use, I don't think that I can wait until Friday, I had the same thing happen last time but kept convincing myself I was over reacting but should've trusted my instincts then.

Good luck to you all, Bubble I hope today is a good day and brings good news for you 

Xx


----------



## HopefulAmy

Nelli, skiwizard, bubbles - fabulous news on your BFP!!!

wlazlo - what a nightmare, especially ona  sunday!

nettya - hope scan goes well today  

afm - am on day 4 of oestrogen and feeling sick as a dog. Hormones don't really agree with me, I get nausea every month at ovulation and was sick for 8 months when pg with DS. ET is in a fortnight so I've booked my flights and taxi transfers abroad, as well as my private lining scan in the UK next Monday and the solicitor appt this week for DH to sign the Czech paperwork. At least I feel organised now. 

Babydust to all  
Amy xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

HopefulAmy - Hope the sickness passes. Sounds like you are all organised now, at least you can relax a little knowing that that's all done. xx

Hi Jane - Welcome - I hope the night sweat is really good sign for you. Symptoms can be different each time round and hoping thats the case for you xx

Nelli - WOW!! Its still early days but it sounds like it could be very real!! I really hope it is   xx

Wlazlo - Thanks lovely. I still can't believe it's done as well as it has! This time next week, I could well be PUPO. Eeeek! I'm not one to wish my life away but I am for this week! I have my fingers and toes crossed that you are given the thumbs up to go on Wednesday.  xx


----------



## HopefulAmy

So sorry mylittlepink


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Oh Mylittlepink i'm so sorry. Sending you


----------



## Skiwizard66

Thanks lovely ladies.

Jane, Bubbles, I used a FRER (first response early result)

SMU = second morning urine, FMU = first morning urine

Mylittlepink, I'm so sorry it hasn't worked this time. Take some time to regroup reassess and everything crossed for your next attempt.

Nelli, what a sneaky little find that was. Well I hope it turns out to be your BFP.


----------



## Jane1970

Thank you for the responses, Skiwizard I will google where they sell that brand as I've not seen it before, thank you. Congratulations on your wonderful news, how very exciting.

Jo, I hope so too but sadly when I got the last DE BFN , I experienced exactly the same so not holding out much hope. 

Nellie, good luck, the waiting days are really tough but stay positive all the way. 

Baby dust to everyone xx


----------



## a1mless

Hi all, bad news for me too. 
Not sure what our next steps will be, might have to be DE, as I think mine have given up on me.
Congratulations to all you lovely ladies with the BFP's, and lots of love and light to those of you heading to being PUPO - I have my fingers and toes crossed for you all. Everyone on this group has truly been lovely.
Rather deflated, nothing worse than being rung up by your clinic while you are sitting at your desk 

Take care all, who knows what the future holds xx


----------



## HopefulAmy

Oh god aimee so sorry, and to get the news in work too  

My friend has just announced her third pregnancy today with one of those nauseating happy family photos with the whole grinning family and scan pictures. She knows about our struggles but not that we're having tx. I'm upset she didn't tell me as I thought we were close and I'm insanely jealous too. Thought I was coping ok then I've got to tesco and am in floods of tears in the car. Stupid oestrogen.


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Oh Aimee I'm so sorry. Sending you lots of love and success for whatever the future may hold  

Big hugs Amy. I know it can be really difficult to be happy for someone when deep inside you crave what they have. It's ok to be upset. It's sad your friend couldn't have approached you 1st and told you, but sometimes people can be too wrapped up in their own happiness, which is understandable I guess.

My friend told me very early on that she was pregnant and I was really happy for her, but it did make me sad too. I appreciated that she told me though, so I can understand how you feel. She is due any day now and has asked me to be a birthing partner, a small part of me is dreading it but I know once the little one arrives I'll be ok - well I hope I will!  

Sending you


----------



## Nelli

Aimeepj - I'm so sorry Hun, and how awful being at work and hearing that. Thinking of you  

HopefulAmy - bless you it's so hard to hear those announcements especially the big grandiose announcements when you're not expecting it and when it's something that we want so so much. Thinking of you (and that bloody oestrogen messing with our hormones doesn't help!)  

Mylittlepink - I'm so so sorry   Thinking of you.

Jo - wow being a birthing partner! You incredible woman! Going through all this at the same time, what a wonderful thing to do.

Jane - fx for you, it's so hard not analysing everything and ever symptoms! are you going to test this Friday?

Afm - 4dp 5dt, after my earlier spur of the moment test DH came home and said there is definitely a line there if you look at it in the right light!?? Really hoping this is it...??


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Nelli - I really hope it is too! Keeping everything crossed for you. xx

Thanks lovely - wonderful or bonkers, i'm inclined to say the latter   The thing is she has no family here, they live in Spain and can't get over until August. Of course she has her partner, but I think she wanted some female moral support too, hence me! xxx


----------



## jh2016

My little pink and Aimeepj-im so sorry. I understand exactly how you feel, as we all do. There isnt anything i can say to make you feel better, just know that amidst this horrid time, we are all standing with you. Sending love and hugs.

Wlazlo-omg, when i read about the bottle, i felt so bad for you.  Glad its all resolved. I am also having my scan on weds to see if my lining is thick enough. Fingers crossed for both of us.

Hopeful amy-good to hear that you are feeling more organised and hopefully, less stressed. Things will be ok. 

Skiwizard many congratulations! So exciting.

Nelli-eek!! Fingers are well and truly crossed! 

Jo, great news about your lining, its your turn now! Be positive! It does seem like an age from the scan to the transfer, my clinic want a scan this weds and then potentially a transfer on tuesday 12th. 

Beany, hope the scan goes well tomorrow! 

Bubble, bethannora-how are you girls? Good i hope.

Afm-nothing to report. Scan on weds. Really trying to stay positive and not think too far into the future. Hoping evveryone is ok. Xxxxxx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Mylittlepink, I'm so sorry. Take some time to get better and I'm sure you are going to enjoy your little girl even more now. They are so so special. I look at my boy in a completely different way after my mc. Sending you massive hugs, xxx

Aimeepj, I'm sorry my lovely. There is nothing I can say to make it better. Take time to grieve, I'm sure you will come up with another option soon! Good luck in whatever you decide! Sending you lots of love!!!!

JH, let's hope Wednesday brings good news to both of us! 

Nelli, you naughty girl but YEY YEY YEY!!!! Fingers crossed the line gets darker!!!! Great neews!!! 

Jane, they say every pregnancy is different so I hope it's a good sign! I will keep everything crossed for you, xxx

ATM absolutely nothing to report, no more broken bottles which is great! Xxx

HopefulAmy, super organised girl! So many things to do. I feel organised if I don't forget to wear my orange knickers ha ha

Jo, that is a noble thing to do! You are a great friend and a little one will make you feel amazing!!!! Well done for helping, I think I would have struggled


----------



## HopefulAmy

It's quite difficult to find orange knickers!! Might have to go with pink at this rate!

The clinic have matched us with a donor embryo today. The male donor sounds very similar to my DH (although ten years younger!) and the female donor has very similar characteristics to me except she is slim, so we are really pleased with the close match. Have been eating Brazil nuts (yuk!) like a woman possessed


----------



## beany34

Aimee and my little - so so sorry sending huge hugs   

OMG Nelli that's so early!! You've got loads of tests keep peeing just to make sure, congratulations though!!

Hopefulamy oh no I'm so sorry you're not agreeing with the oestrogen, I'm on day 11 and don't feel a thing, I was amazed my lining had grown at my last scan! Hahaha just seen your post, no one did answer me as to where I could find any orange ones! What great news, all matched up!

Jane1970 sorry you're feeling a bit down, try not to write yourself off, it was warm last night and is not like you should expect the same symptoms with any treatment cycle   Not long till test date for you so you can stop all the   

Scan for me tomorrow thank you for the luck ladies, I hope it's all ok - nervous I might get a transfer date and nervous I might not! Deep breath and see what happens... Xx


----------



## nettya

Hi all,

My Little Pink and Aimeepj - I am so so sorry. It's such a painful process this. I hope you are both taking strength from loved ones xxx

HopefulAmy - what is this with the orange knickers? Are they the threads good luck omen? I'll be joining you on the Brazil nuts and possibly the symptoms of too much oestrogen as they've just upped mine massively

Congratulations Nelli and Skiwizard. Nelli - I can't believe you tested with an old test you found after buying that big stash   .  I think I might be getting some cheap tests from Wilkos and doing some cheeky earlies when the time comes.

AFM - my lining wasn't as thick as they want it to be which is a bit worrying to me as it has never been a problem in any of my previous cycles before. They didn't seem unduly concerned though and have put me on (huge!) oestrogen patches as well as all the progynova I'm already taking. I'm back for another scan on Thursday so hopefully it will be where it needs to be then.  they went ahead with my first intralipid so hopefully everything is on track for transfer next week.


----------



## Jane1970

I'm intrigued about orange knickers, if they are good luck then need to buy some tomorrow!!!

Nettya: good luck with the lining thickening, fingers crossed for Thursday for you

Beany: I hope tomorrow goes well, hopefully you will get a date tomorrow and start the next part of your journey

HopefulAmy: very exciting news, have you been given any timelines to work to?

Wlazlo: hold on tight to those bottles, I can imagine how worrying that was, it's hard enough at home but when you're on the move even more pressure

Jo: that's an amazing thing to do, and incredibly strong of you! I'm sure it will be a very special experience , I'm not sure i could be that strong.

AFM : my DP has bought 2 early Indicator tests tonight, so will see how I feel in the morning. I have to be away for work until Thursday, not sure if I will hold it together in meetings if its a negative, sensibly would be better to wait until Friday when I can have the weekend to get myself together.

Xx


----------



## HopefulAmy

Beany -hope your scan goes well today and you get a transfer date. Let us know how you get on.

Nettya - sorry to hear your lining isn't as thick as it could be. Hopefully the extra oestrogen will do the trick and not give you too many side effects. 

Jane - I would wait until Friday too if I were you

Afm - yes I've got my dates. Transfer is 18th. Not sure about orange knickers, someone mentioned it and I'll do anything for good luck!!
In addition to my friend announcing her 3rd pregnancy yesterday two other friends also gave birth yesterday. I'm trying to see it as lots of positive babydust and an omen this cycle will work


----------



## bethannora

Hey ladies

Brilliant to see so many of you are doing so well in your cycles. So sorry I disappeared; have been really struggling - it was another BFN for us. Not sure what to do for the best at the moment - just feel like I am limping through each day. I have my follow up appointment in a few weeks so hopefully my consultant will have some suggestions - on the last 2 cycles we had the scratch, doxy, pred, clexane, aspirin, lubion, embryoglue, embryoscope, assisted hatching, acupuncture, loads of vitamins & supplements, special diets & drinks...the list goes on. Not sure what else is left to try to be honest.

I really hope you all get your BFPs ladies, I really do. 

Bethan x


----------



## HopefulAmy

oh bethan I'm so sorry


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Bubble - I hope you're ok? Been thinking of you xxx

Bethannora - I'm so sorry. I've been wondering about you. I hope your consultant will be able to give you some positive direction xx

HopefulAmy - Exciting that you have your transfer date! I need to get me some orange knickers too! xx

Jane - Did you test this morning?? I think I will struggle, but I have to be strong for her! I can have a cry after!  

Nettya - Hope your lining thickens up sharpish!! xx

Beany - How did your scan go? xx

Jh - Fingers crossed your transfer is confirmed. Mine is the 11th xx

Nelli - How are you doing? xx

Wlazlo - Did you manage to get a replacement bottle on time? xx


----------



## Bubble1234

Bethannora, aimeepj and my little pink - Im so sorry. There arent really any words... This process isnt in any way fair. I really hope you get some answers at your next appointment. Sending you all big   xxx praying you all get the success you truely deserve next time. 

Jo - being a birthing partner is such a lovely, amazing thing to do. I honestly dont think i could have done that - I used to do everything I could to avoid pregnant women and babies. 

Hopeful amy - great that you have your transfer date. Very exciting. Xx

Jane1970 - I hope that you are wrong and the nightsweats are not a sign it has not worked this time. Being hot at night can actually be a positive sign for many people. I really dont think you can read too much into it at this stage especially with all the hormones we are pumped full of. Fingers crossed for you on friday. I think if you test early you have to bear in mind you can get false negatives so it can cause unnecessary stress. The 2ww is so hard... sending you  . Its crazy that only a couple of days on the 2ww can seem like a lifetime! Xx

Nettya - sorry to hear that your lining wasnt as thick as you had hoped. Fingers crossed that its good news on thursdays scan. How big are your oestrogen patches Mine are 100s and I thougt that was the max - may just be the max for that particular brand though.

Beany - hope the scan went well today? I was very nervous at the scan before transfer too think its all the anticipation of getting that date for transfer and it suddenly becomes very real. Good luck! Xx

Jh - good luck for your scan tomorrow. Will be thinking of you. Let us know how it goes? Xx

Skiwizard - thanks for the abbreviation definitions - I would not have guessed those.

Nelli - any line is a line and sooo early too! How exciting! Have you tested again? Fingers crossed it gets darker. Xx

Im really sorry if I missed anyone so much has happened in just a day!

Afm - did my test at 5am yesterday. Soo pleased it was still bfp!! Cant believe it but being very cautious after the bleeding last week. It has unnerved me a bit. Im still waiting for a call from the drugs company as ive run out of cyclogest (didnt realise it increses to 3x day now and because I was originally on uterogestan only had one box! Im   they ring before I have to go to work this afternoon. 

Thank you ladies for all your support over the last month or so. It has meant so much. Im going to stick around as I want to see how you all get on. I have my fingers crossed for all of you still awaiting scans, transfers and tests. Xxx


----------



## Bubble1234

Hi jo - sorry just seen your last post. Thank you for thinking of me it means a lot to have support on this board. I was going to post early yesterday but decided to try and sleep then managed to be so busy all day. - should have posted at 5am!! Still have my fingers crossed for you for monday. Xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hi Bubble - Thanks lovely! Really happy it's still a BFP for you   I know it's early days but here's to a happy healthy 9 months  

I started my cyclogest yesterday, it's odd that they only give you 19 days worth, well they have for me, which means I have enough until OTD. Strange as I won't know until then whether I'll need more!! I'll have to cross that bridge when I come to it I guess.


----------



## jh2016

Bethannora im so sorry to hear your news. Give yourself time to process it all. My dh sent me this today Fertility treatment 'works for most' - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-36662600 if you read it you might take comfort from it. I know it made me feel a bit more positive. Sending  Love Jen x


----------



## bethannora

Thanks ladies - your support, as always, has cheered me up.

I will still read this thread to follow your stories, and will have absolutely everything crossed that you all get your BFPs.

For the others in the same position as me, fingers crossed we will be cycling together soon and getting our BFPs x


----------



## Nelli

JH - good luck for scan tomorrow and thank you I'm praying this is it for us fx!!

Wlazlo - I know I'm so bad... I was cool calm and collected then bam... Once the first poas I'm a crazy testing 2wwaiter!!   I'm glad it's all quiet for you for now and no more drama!

Beany - hahaha   I know I'm as stocked up as boots!! Get to new look for the orange knickers I searched high and low and bought 2x pairs from there.

Nettya - your comment made me laugh   that I used an old cheapie after I'd stocked up on so many!! Hope that lining starts playing ball and the patches do the trick for you.

Jane - how did you get on... Did you test or are you holding out til your home? Hope you're ok.

HopefulAmy - brilliant news on your match! Yay!

Bethannora - I'm so so sorry it was BFN, you couldn't possibly of done anymore than that so at least you know you did everything. Thinking of you and hope your clinic have a really good look at how they can help for your next try xx  

Bubble - thank you I always told everyone else if there's a line then that's positive and now it's me I'm struggling to believe it and thinking I'm seeing things!   This 2ww really us crazy! I'm so glad your BFP is here to stay and getting stronger everyday! I didn't realise cyclogest went up to 3x daily either! Hope you get sorted before work.

Jo - When I started the cyclogest it all suddenly felt very real! Does that mean you're 5 days away from transfer? Eeek! Hope so for you!

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

Afm - 5dp 5dt tested again this morning and there's a line, still very faint but it's reassured me that it's not in my   Head! I actually cannot believe this could be real I've had lots of pulling and tugging feelings today, hope that's a good thing?! Will be happier if we can get a good strong BFP but I'm still enjoying every second of this! Xx


----------



## Skiwizard66

Nelli I'm pleased you're still getting +hpts. Mine is a bit darker today but I know what you mean wanting to see a nice strong line. Which tests are you using?


----------



## Nelli

Ski - I'm using cheapie Internet wondfo and superdrug own brand both say they pick up 10miu/ml are they the most sensitive? I couldn't get my hands on frer... I'm really hoping for a stronger line tomorrow!  
How Many dpt are you? I'm glad yours are getting darker! Yay! Xx


----------



## beany34

Oh bethanora I wondered where you'd gone, I'm sorry that it was for a bad reason   All the very best on your next cycle whatever that may hold xx

Bubble I'm so pleased for you after the stress of the bleed - I asked my nurse today if the lining can be too thick and she said no but it might just result in a bit of a bleed so maybe that with implantation is what your spots were all about? Congrats on OTD though  

Just popped on to give my update, my lining was very good!! Nurse said it was fine at last scan but they insist on doing another scan in the protocol, so it was 10.1 on Friday and today was 13.7 and looking "beautiful"! Looked like a grey screen to me but makes me think it might be a nice snugly place   I then got the call this aft and my transfer isn't until the 13th (next wed). Don't start cyclogest until Friday so an extra few days of no oestrogen side effects is what I'm hoping for... Already considering testing early but know it's a bad idea as I won't believe it whether it's + or - ! Will feel real when I start of those pesky pessaries I expect  

Have good evenings ladies xx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Bethannora, I am so sorry to hear that. You couldn't have done anything else. It's such a hard  journey and it's just luck of a draw sending you big hugs and lots of luck for the future!!!!

Beany, hopefully my ET buddy! Great news! Hopefully tomorrow's scan will confirm my ET for the 13th too

Nelli, hoping the line gets darker every day!!!


Bubble! Amazing!!!! Early days but here is to healthy 9 months!!!! Xxx

Jo, yeap I sent my dh to pick it up from the hospital on Sunday morning the clinic was great and the out of hours lady got it sorted super fast! How are you feeling?

JH, good luck again tomorrow. Xxx

HopefulAmy, great news you have a date now! It's going to come round fast

Jane, I would probably wait until Friday, good luck my lovely!!!xxx

ATM Scan tomorrow, so just diving in the wardrobe to look my orange knickers. Jane, it's just sth I said as with my fresh cycle we called our group 'orange nails and knickers brigade'. As it was successful for me, I will stick with wearing orange again, it's meant to be fertility colour


----------



## beany34

I just realised I wore an orange top today! Best I could do!!

Wlazlo transfer buddy yay!! Fingers coded scans confirm it then we can stress about next Wednesday together!

Any news Jane? I'm with the others and would wait till Friday though!

X


----------



## Nelli

Morning ladies I had a lovely BFP this morning   I'm over the moon. I know it's still really early, OTD isn't until 13th but that seems a long time compared to others OTD. 6dp 5dt today xxx


----------



## mrshol

Congrats on all the bfps yay hope they all stick and you all have a good 9 months xx

bethanonna I'm so sorry 😢 big hugs I'm wishing u all the successful in the future xx it's such a horrible tough journey isn't it xx

Sorry haven't written for a while been a manic time plus my dads ill and it's all getting to much. 

Finally had a period and my cysts have gone so start estrogen today hoping will b thick enough when I have my scan next Friday then transfer the following week. 

Xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Nelli - Whoo hoooooo!  . I hope you OTD confirms your BFP!! Transfer for me is Monday, still seems an age away! xx

Mrshol - Fingers crossed for a nice thick lining xx

Wlazlo - How did your scan go?? Im feeling ok, just seem to be really tired all of a sudden!! xx

Beany - Great news on your lining. Thats a great measurement, one I can only dream of  . Great to have a transfer date too. Only a couple of days behind me   It'll be nice to have ladies transferring around the same time xx

Everyone else ok? 

AFM nothing to report at the moment. Stop Buserelin tomorrow... Yippee!! I will not miss that. Cyclogest started yesterday and not any side effects from that...yet apart from I just feel really tired all of a sudden. I feel like I could sleep for a week! Counting down to Monday!

Today is a year since I had my egg collection. That's just flown by xx


----------



## jh2016

Just a quick update. Scan fine lining 9.2 so transfer is Tuesday 12th! Eek! No more buserelin -hooray! 

Hope everyone is doing ok! Xxxx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Nelli great news! Your OTD will be my ET

Beany, ha ha so did I my Accupuncture lady said straight away-seeing a bit if an orange theme here today She laughed last time with our fresh cycle that I made my dh wear orange on the ET day! She said she will always remember that. Well repeat next Wednesday! I'm with you on Wednesday fur the ET! Yey!


JH, great news! I'm a day behind you.

Jo, I've git my last buserolin tonight and cyglogest tomorrow. It's weird how different clinics do it differently huh Last jab in 20min I'm sorry you are feeling sick, I'm with you on the tiredness. I fell asleep on my Accupuncture today, actually woke up quite grumpy when the lady came back into the room

Mrshol, I'm sorry about your dad I hope he gets better soon Good news it seems to be starting for you, xxx

ATM good to go for ET Wednesday the 13th, lining 8,9 and generally feeling quite good. Run into another lovely lady at the clinic today who had ET today and was so excited because first time ever she had embryos fir a transfer! So happy, I left with a big smile...even though the scan was 45min late!!!! never mind. Feeling excited but nervous too about next Wednesday, that's normal?

Big hugs to everybody I missed, xxx


----------



## Bubble1234

Hi ladies

Wow things are really moving on here

Beany - thats an amazing lining and still time for it to thicken ahead of transfer. Fantastic you have a date. Are you feeling more ready for it now? Its interesting what your nurse said about lining and bleeding - it would make sense. 

Jo - its interesting that you only have enough cyclogest until otd as well. Maybe ask them about it at transfer? Its awkward isnt it as I didnt want to tempt fate but I did end up in a bit of a panic yesterday and monday evening worrying about whether I would receive it on time. I was short because I swapped last week - I was meant to be on uterogestan and still have 3 boxes of the stuff left. 
I too was tired on progesterone and still am.. think it must be a normal side effect. X

Jane - did you decide to hold off testing until friday? 

Sorry if Ive missed anyone. X

Nelli - fantastic you have a darker bfp! Congratulations.

Wlazlo - fantastic that you have your transfer booked for next wednesday also! Very exciting. And yes very normal to feel nervous too. I dont think I slept a wink the night before transfer with the mix of nerves and excitement - felt like a mix between being a kid on christmas eve excited about santa and that feeling of nerves the night before a big exam.

Jh - fab news that you are booked in for transfer next week too. Very exciting!

Wow so much going on on here now!

Mrshol - sorry to hear about your dad  . 
Great news that the cysts are gone and yay to starting oestrogen. Fingers crossed for your scan next friday. Xx


----------



## mrshol

Bubble thank you Hun hope your getting on ok x

wlazlo  brilliant news good luck for Wednesday whoop have everything crossed for you xx

Jh that's fantastic news yay good luck 

Johopefor yay to stoping I hate taking this stuff so bloated and that good luck with the next step of ur cycle

ATM feeling fed up with all this drugs I'm having to take feel so hormonal bloated like a beached whale in fact lol anime else feel the same? X


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Jh - Great news! Great that we are transferring close to each other, i'm the 11th! Fab lining too xx

Wlazlo - That made me chuckle. I've always been close to nodding off during acupuncture too!   I'm with you about feeling a nervous excitement.  I feel so happy to be getting to a transfer but nervous about the 2WW and the potential outcome. Trying not to think about it really, but it's difficult!! 

Strange isn't it Bubble. I can't remember how many I got on my fresh transfer, I probably didn't even think about it. Good idea, I will ask on my transfer day. It just seems odd that they don't give you a couple of days extra to tide you over, obviously dependent on the result. Hmmm will see what they say on Monday.

Mrshol - Thanks! Hope your dad is ok? I know what you mean about the drugs. I've been bloated for weeks, it's just seemed to be the norm for me so I've not even paid attention to it!  

AFM - I took my last buserelin today!!! WHOOPEE! One step closer to transfer. Cyclogest is going ok, but I did forget how grim they can be - needs must eh! I think I need to add irritable to my tiredness side effect. I seem to be really short tempered with my DF, he's worked a lot this week so i've barely seen him, but I still feel a little naffed off   Hormones eh?!

Everyone else ok? xx


----------



## nettya

Very quick update from me, I'll catch up with all your news later. I have had the weirdest morning!
Went for my lining scan - all good and thick enough for transfer - yippee!

But during the scan they saw what they thought was a pregnancy sac! I had the longest half hour of my life waiting for my bladder to be full enough to do a urine test. I didn't think it could possibly be positive, and it wasn't, but just for a second I had the joyful experience of actually thinking I might get a positive test without having to go through treatment. So even though it was a false alarm, it was one of the nicest moments had! Does that sound weird?

I'm now booked in for ET on Weds 13th (and have a test for the morning just in case the sample they took today wasn't strong enough 😂


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Nettya - Wow how strange is that?! It doesn't sound weird at all. Glad your lining scan went well and you have a transfer date. Looks like a few of us will be 2WW buddies! xx


----------



## Nelli

Mrshol - sorry to hear your dads poorly, hope you're ok. great news you've started eostrogen though and the cysts have gone, but rubbish yucky hormonal bloat is awful, mine has started to go down since I stopped taking the buselerin, I found that bloated me the worst. Hope you're feeling better soon and it doesn't last.

Jo - Yay! Thank you! Over the moon, though now petrified it was a one off test so still retested first thing! Great news you have finished buserelin and started cyclogest, eeek I bet it's all starting to feel very real now for you! Exciting! How strange a year since egg collection for you, it's such a milestone and you've come so far!

JH - yay! Fantastic news no more buserelin for you too! Eeek, the count down is on! Exciting!

Wlazlo - fab that ET is booked yes my OTD is your ET day! Hoping it's a lucky 13th day for us!! Not long now! And totally normal to be both excited and nervous I felt sick to my stomach with nerves but at the same time I could've burst with happiness will definitely be thinking of you next week.

Bubble - how are you doing? Does everyone go up to 3 X cyclogest a day after BFP? 

Nettya- oh my goodness, how strange, you must've been beside yourself! Hope you're feeling ok after that. Your ET is same as wlazlo and my OTD!

Hey to everyone else hope everyone's doing ok?

Afm - 7dp 5dt I'm still testing every morning! I'm now petrified of not seeing a line, but theyre still there, just so faint still, but I suppose I'm still testing mega early! I'm absolutely exhausted and I haven't hardly done anything all day... Hoping it's a good sign, the cramping has also eased off so I'm thinking and hoping that implantation has happened and they're now here to stay!    Thanks for so much support everyone! Xx


----------



## beany34

Nelli you're so brave testing so much but now you've started how can you stop, like you say got to make sure the line is still there! Nelli I stayed on 2 until 12 weeks with my DD, I hope things haven't changed, 2 a day is more than enough for my liking!!

Nettya hello transfer buddy!! What as army half hour, still a bit nervy having another test next week though... Maybe we won't be transfer buddies!

Wlazlo, how did scan go, have you got transfer date??

Bubble, I'm a bit nervous about the lining now, it's so much thicker than they say for booking transfer and even though the nurse said it can't be too thick.... What if it can be??!!! Pessaries tomorrow, it'll feel different then, still all a bit surreal...

Hope everyone else ok xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Nelli - Hope that line continues to get stronger!   It does feel strange, but it's flown by!

Hope scans etc went well today xxx


----------



## HopefulAmy

The hormones are really affecting me I'm sitting in floods of tears tonight. I've been feeling nauseous all week and very emotional, I've got a load of overtime to do over the next few days and it's also DS's birthday this weekend. DH has been pretty much yelling at me tonight that I'm being unreasonable (yeah I know, don't need him to point it out!) and I'm feeling really sad and lost. When I told himcrying that the drugs are making me feel awful he actually said "well you chose to do this, no one pressured you"     Yes I chose to do it but that doesn't make it easy. That doesn't negate any side effects. That doesn't mean I should be peeing rainbows every day. So now I'm sat on the bed crying and feeling alone. No-one knows we are having tx so I have no-one to talk to except DH and he's being totally unsupportive tonight


----------



## wlazlo1983

HopefulAmy, I'm so sorry you are feeling so unsupported. It is the hormones, they are so horrible if you read the leaflet the list of dude effects is just ridiculous! You are doing great, you are so organised and gave been so good so far. It's only normal to feel stressed, nervous, down and depressed! I find with ET, our other halves feel quite not needed, mine does-he is really struggling. And I can only guess hence the dh's hard words. Sometimes defence is what they show on the outside. I'm
Sending you big hug and hope you are better today.

If it's any consolation, my LO had a horrible night sleep wise yesterday and I have been so crossed with him
All morning, dropped him at the nursery, I had hundred things to do but just got back home and slept for ages. The hormones together with tiredness are horrible!

Happy birthday for your little one for this weekend! It's a good omen I tell you! So hard to do but try and relax, I hate when people tell me that when you feel stressed I know, but maybe a cheeky glass of bubbly when you still can to celebrate the birthday weekend!!! Lots of love, xxx


----------



## HopefulAmy

Thanks wlazlo   DH is usually great, maybe it's all taking its toll on him too. As we are having a donor embie there really is nothing for my DH to do apart from drive me to and from the airport. My leaflets that came with the drugs are all in Czech so I've got no idea what they say!
Definitely having some bubbly this weekend. I still can't believe I have my DS, I'm so so lucky. Every day with him is special, but his birthday even more so   Also I'll need a drink after entertaining 35 5-year olds


----------



## mrshol

Nelli I can imagine how ur feeling I remember feeling the same when pregnant with my DH ! In fact my whole pregnancy such a shock isn't it and also worrying about mc etc

I'm sure everything will be fine tho so happy for u xx

Johope2016 thank u and I know feeling bloated sucks

Wiazlo good luck weds hope ur feeling ok

Bubble how are things with u? 

Hopefulamy sorry to hear about your DH and I agree tho what he said is upsetting think it stress out other halfs off more than we realise especially if we've all hormonal from all the drugs were on.  

Me atm just one estrogen tablets and hoping my wall lining will be thick enough at my scan next Friday. 

My clinic offered me embryo glue for transfer and I need to decide but so confused what to do as there isn't any facts to say it's better and with it working for us last time wonder if I should change to embryo glue ?? Help xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

HopefulAmy - Sorry to hear you and your DH have had a row. Like others said, the men pretty much are redundant (in the nicest possible way) during all the meds etc and so I think they feel really out of it and can't really understand what you're experiencing with the side effects etc.

About a week ago, I wasn't feeling myself and my DF had a moan at me saying I was being moody and offhand with him. Later that night, I spoke to him and explained how I felt and how the meds made me feel (moody and irritable being two of them) He said he had no idea and I should talk to him about it. I did say I didn't really want to wake up each morning and say "right don't talk to me today, i'm on one..." I just think they don't know how to be! 

Hope everything is ok now and you and your DS have a nice birthday weekend, even with 35 kiddies running riot!  

Mrshol - My clinic offer embryo glue as part of their package but they never mentioned it on our fresh transfer last year. I will ask them about it this time though, I think it's definitely worth a try xx


----------



## mrshol

Johopefor2016 can u pls find out if it is better as in more likely to implant as my clinic do not say as they haven't done trails dx


----------



## Bubble1234

Hi everyone

Hopeful amy - so sorry to hear you have been feeling sad and dh not being supportive.   It is very normal with all the meds and as others have said the men often feel redundant and cant understand what we are going through. I hope you are feeling a bit better now. We have all been there. I hope you enjoy your sons birthday party and it helps take your mind off things for a bit. Having to organise special events like that is stressful in itself and sometimes I think the thought of wanting it all to go well and worrying about how it will be with the meds can be overwhelming. Its a very stressful time. I hope you have a lovely weekend with your son and it distracts you. Im sure you will do.  

Mrs hol - its confusing isnt it. Embryo glue was an optional extra for us as was the endo scratch. I wondered what to do as clinic said there isnt much evidence for it. I think you just need to go with your heart. I opted to go for both as I felt if I didnt and it didnt work I would be left wondering if it would have worked had we used it. Having said that when we had our last transfer in 2011 neither treatment was offered and it was successful - so you could argue that it could just be a gimick as lots of people have success without it. - its your call. In the end you just have to be comfortable in the decision you make.

Beany - try not to worry about the lining. Im sure that if clinic are happy it is fine - they would cancel if they were in any way worried that it was too thick. I think it is natural to worry about every thing in this journey. Your lining is fab and will make a perfect home for your little bean. X

Nelli - I have no idea if everyone goes up to 3x day cyclogest. It has confused me and I think I annoyed the nurse at the clinic as I phoned her back to double check and then phoned the oncall dr to check as well (Im paranoid and  ) I was originally on uterogestan 200 3 x day - so 600 total - all of the paperwork I received stated the dose stayed the same. The cyclogest are 400 so I figured if taking twice a day that is 800 - so more than uterogestan - so by increasing to 3x day Im actually getting 1200 compared to 600 on uterogestan Thats why I checked 3 times - apparently it has to do with the ways its absorbed?! Maybe its 3 x day because you need a steady supply rather than the exact amount mattering?? Im still not sure - I just think there are so many variations in protocols and just to go along with it as the clinics have been doing it for years. 
So glad you are still getting your bfp.

Jo - yay to finishing buserilin and starting cyclogest. They are grim arent they? I hated them last time but I have got used to them this time and do prefer them to the uterogestan as that just seemed to leak.
I hope you manage to have a restful weekend - the tiredness sucks doesnt it? 

Afm - been trying to lay low a bit as googling myself sick. I stupidly did another pregnancy test on wednesday (different brand) and in the middle of day and the line was not dark - definately there but I thought it should be as dark as control line as test from clinic on monday with first morning urine was same as control on that test. Ive been worrying ever since that something is wrong. Im too scared to test again in case the line gets even fainter! I know I should be doing first morning urine to compare and also it was probably down to the fact that my urine for the test wed was really dilute but Im still worried. I stupidly googled and came across all kinds of scary stories... hence trying to ban myself from google. Its very hard having it right there on the phone...so on that note Im going to put the phone down and do something else.... or at least try...

Have a lovely weekend ladies. Hopeful amy I hope that your son has a lovely birthday and that you manage to relax with the bubbly. Xxx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Bubble - They really are grim and giving me a dickie tummy now.  

Step away from Google!! I think the fact you did the test in the day with a different brand (all these brands have different sensitivities don't they so pick up results differently) and not first morning urine, is why the line isn't as dark as previous. Try not to worry. Easier said than done I know. xxx


----------



## beany34

Bubble every test will show a different line, and hugely different wi different time of day! Step away from Google and the pee sticks!! Do you get scanned in a couple of weeks? Just think calm happy snugly thoughts X

Mrshol I never got offered embryo glue they were still classing it as trial I think last cycle, there's not enough data to say whether it "works" - if you use it it may help but if you don't it won't mean it'll not work, personal choice X

Hopeful have a great party weekend, my DD is 2 next weekend, we have some family coming this weekend then rest of gem next weekend, going to keep me busy and mind off cycle.... Hopefully! 

AFM I'm about to go upstairs and plug myself up with my first cyclogest dose   yuk but means 5 nights and counting to transfer eek!!

Have a great weekend ladies x


----------



## Nelli

Beany - hooray for the 5 day countdown (well 4 today!) but yucky cycligest has to start! Hope you DD party keeps you busy and distracted so the time passes quickly.

Bubble - bless you, stay away from the tests now and Google, I made the exact same mistake about googling faint BFP and it just creates worry as the wonderful yet scary side if IVF is we know a bit too much too soon so when most people test positive at 6 weeks, we start testing at 3-4 weeks so it's no wonder our tests stay faint for a while. Anyway you enjoy your lovely BFP, have you got a scan booked yet at the clinic?

Mrshol- we were offered embryo glue and endo scratch, we decided to have the scratch but not the embryo glue. The only reason we decided not to was because the research our clinic had done only shown improvements with implantation with the glue in those over 35, but it definitely did show that it helped implantation in that group. My advice would be don't regret anything so if you have a gut feeling then go with it. Best of luck whatever you decide.

Jo - it is hard for our partners isn't it bless them, we have a rough time with the meds, hormones, injections etc but the emotional rollercoaster is certainly rough for them too. Hope you're feeling ok with the cyclogest. When is your transfer day Must be any day now! Eeek! Exciting!

Amy - oh no I'm sorry to hear your having a rough time, and DH has been a bit insensitive. You want a baby together your not choosing to do this its just what has to be done to get there. I hope things have settled down for you both, the emotional ups and downs can be tough and it does strain the strongest of relationships but in the end it makes us all stronger and our BFPs so much more special. Treat yourself and Enjoy a little glass of wine whilst you still can  

Wlazlo - not long until ET get them orange knickers and outfits washed and ironed!  

Afm - 9dp5dt I've been driving DH to despair with all of the tests and interpretation of how dark (or not the lines are) so we agreed that I would do a clear blue weeks digi today that has a definitive result and no more until OTD. I'm absolutely over the moon that it came up saying pregnant 1-2wks (on the guide it says you are 4wks if it comes up 1-2 that is when you actually conceived), so I feel like I can say we are officially pregnant. I just can't believe it! We had 2 X transferred so we won't find out until we have a scan if there's 2! Eeek! Exciting times! Although I still have IVF bloat and have looked a bit pregnant for months haha!! Best of luck for all you lovely ladies I'm praying and hoping to see lots of BFPs over the next few weeks with lots of ET happening this week. Sending tons of baby dust   Xxxx


----------



## mrshol

Nelli exciting times indeed so happy for u yay be lush if u gad twins wouldn't it

I read the same about the glue and being under 35 I do wonder if I'll b best to not go with it?? Such a hard choice as unless I get a bfp then whatever I do I'll wish I did the other ha x


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

So happy for you Nelli! Exciting times for you and your DH xxx

The cyclogest are not agreeing with me at all! But as long as they're doing their job, I can forego all the side effects, just about!   Transfer is Monday. Excited but starting to feel really anxious about it too


----------



## Skiwizard66

JoHopefor have you tried Tamoxifen to help with your lining thickness issue?


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hi Skiwizard66 - No I haven't but someone else mentioned that too! Fortunately on this attempt, we've got a decent lining and so we're good to go for transfer on Monday. But I will bear it in mind for any future attempt - Thank you xx


----------



## jh2016

Morning ladies! How are you all doing.
Congrats Nelli on your positive tests-so exciting. When is otd?
Jo-all the very best tomorrow. Hope you're feeling alright. My transfer is Tuesday and I'm feeling very nervous and lots of worries are whizzing around my head! I am also finding the cyclogest grim, but think I remember it all settling down in a week.

Bubble-hope you have managed to stop poas, try and wait til OTD and I hope you're keeping away from google-I've said it before -Google is not your friend!! 

Hopefulamy-how are you feeling?? Happier I hope. It's normal to feel like this and it usually passes. You'll be back to your normal self soon I hope. 

Beany, wlazlo and mrshol how are you girls doing? 

Enjoy Sunday everyone! Hugs to all. Xxx


----------



## Skiwizard66

Nelli congratulations on your BFP! 
Jo good luck for tomorrow, I hope your transfer goes well.
JH and good luck for your transfer on Tuesday. Everything crossed for both of you.
Bubbles, how are doing? When is OTD?

mrshol Ive had 3 cycles now with embryo glue and Ive had a BFP every time so naturally I would recommend it. Its a very natural process.

Beany, how are you getting on with all that cyclogest goop?

wlazlo how are doing?

HopefulAmy, how are you feeling now? Better I hope.

My HCG test day is tomorrow but today's test was considerably lighter with FMU, similar to what it was 3 days ago, so I'm guessing its all over as my temp has dropped loads too. I will try another test with SMU which does tend to be better for me, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Bubble1234

Morning ladies

Just wanted to pop on and say good luck jo for your transfer tomorrow. Will be thinking of you! So excited and cant wait to hear how it goes. Xx

Jh - good luck for tuesdays transfer! 

Goodluck also to everyone having a transfer on wednesday! Very exciting week.

Skiwizard - im going to sound very hypocritical after my earlier post but try not to read too much into it. If you are testing before test day its still very early to pick up a positive. Crossing my fingers it is all good for you. Its so worrying isnt it? We just want to know what is going on in there and the only thing we have to go on is the stupid pee sticks! Bloody things! Fingers crossed for you tomorrow let us know how it goes? Xx do your clinic do blood tests?

Jo sorry to hear the cyclogest are not agreeing with you. The last couple of days Ive had an awfully upset tummy on them and been up and down to the loo numerous times in the night! They are horrid but needs must.

Nelli - when is your otd? It cant be that far away hehe to yesterdays test being last before otd!! 

Beany - you are right. Ive managed to keep away from pee sticks but not google. I think I need to go and live in a cave with no wifi or mobile phone for a few weeks!! Best of luck for your transfer on wednesday. Not long now.

Afm - not feeling great to day. Woke up for first pessary at 7 and had more bright red spotting! Have been clear of the spots since last weekend. I phoned oncall dr who said if not heavy not to worry. Im petrified! I was only just beginning to not check for spotting when going toilet. Grr. Im not feeling too hopeful at all and have tried to rest most of the morning. Dont really feel like going anywhere in case it gets worse. Been in tears again a lot of the morning. Why can nothing be simple? Im worried now that this is going to end but cyclogest is going to drag it out. My clinic dont do bloods so dont know what my hcg levels are or have been. Dont have scan until end of month - if I hold out that long! Didnt have any bleeding with last pregnancy at all so this is very new to me and no matter hiw many peolpe say bleeding in early pregnancy can be normal I really dont think that is the case for me. Worried as when I had my girls had a massive haemorrage on the operating table and lost 2 litres of blood and had to have 2 emergency blood transfusions. Remember midwife at time saying they tried to limit the number of transfusions they gave to people as it could create antibodies in blood which could cause miscarriage - I think I was borderline on needing a third but they held off for not wanting to give too many. Worried that I might be high risk of things going wrong due to that... cant get it out of my head and has been at the back of my mind since deciding to start fet. Cant stand not knowing what is going to happen - would rather know one way or the other

Sorry for the moan. 

Enjoy the rest of your weekend and I am looking forward to hearing how the transfers go!! Xx


----------



## jh2016

Oh Bubble! Try not to worry, the on call doctor said if it wasn't  heavy, not to worry. I know that won't make you feel any better though. Could you ask the clinic to do a blood test to put your mind at rest? Or perhaps your gp??. Sending you   Maybe if you go out today and do something fun you will keep yourself distracted.  

Thanks skiwizard!  It's important to try and stay positive , it's not over yet. Tests can vary and temps can fluctuate. Hang on in there! Keeping my fingers crossed for you and bubble!


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Bubble - Thanks very much lovely.   I'm feeling really anxious actually and didn't sleep at all last night. I'm hoping tonight, I will be able to sleep. I'm so tired but I am determined to stay awake so I can sleep later!

I've been up and down to the loo too. I don't remember it being like this last time, but hopefully it'll subside soon. Needs must, like you say!

Sorry you're not feeling good today. It sounds like you had a horrific time previously.   Easier said than done but try not to worry - is there any way you can get a blood test done at your GP?  Tell them of your concerns and what you went through last time and they may be able to arrange it for you? One of the ladies I follow on Instagram, had hers done at a separate clinic as she needed piece of mind and her clinic didn't offer them. It might be something to consider, if you feel you need some reassurance? I really hope this is just nothing and everything is going well in there and your embie is getting nice and snug still   
Keep us updated? xxx

Thanks skiwizard - Feeling a little nervous but I'm sure will be ok. Like Jh said tests and temperatures can vary, hopefully everything is ok. When is your OTD? 

xxx


----------



## Skiwizard66

It's an early loss for me. I knew it was coming as it happens every single time, it starts with the excruciating backache and cramping and results in me having to head back to bed and then the temp drops and the tests get lighter and lighter. 

So now we move swiftly on to a double donor transfer..... or 3.


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

So sorry Skiwizard. Best of luck to you for your next cycle


----------



## jh2016

I'm really sorry skiwizard. Thinking of you x


----------



## Bubble1234

Oh skiwizard im so sorry.   There isnt anything I can say to make it better. Sometimes things are so cruel. Take care of yourself. I hope you get better luck with your next cycle. Big     xx

Thank you jh and jo. I suppose i could see if gp can do bloods. Im a bit scared of them coming back negative - sounds silly i know but i did think of doing another poas today but I dont feel mentally able to deal with it if its fainter or negative. Will see what happens over night and how i feel in morning and go from there. I did go out for a bit earlier to try and take my mind off it but felt so miserable I just ended up getting short tempered and coming back home to bed. I feel a bit lost and finding it very hard to keep positive tbh - just have a bad feeling.

I hope you sleep a bit better tonight jo. It is so hard to sleep with the transfer looming. Very exciting times for you. I have everything crossed. Xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

I know not much I say will comfort you Bubble. See how you feel tomorrow and whether you want to go from there   

Thinking of you xx

DF has refused to let me sleep all day so that i'll sleep tonight   I hope it works!


----------



## beany34

Oh skiwizard I'm so sorry   you sound very sure so I won't try and keep your hopes alive of your OTD tomorrow! Best of luck with your double donor embies xx

Jo - GOOD LUCK!! Hope you manage some sleep and everything goes smoothly and better than expected    !

Bubble how about a clear blue digital that shows up the weeks? I know they aren't exactly reliable either but it might give more reassurance, or your GP too as others have said, can't believe you don't get a proper blood test! Hope the spots eased off as the day went on  

Jh Tuesday not far off now, I'm a day behind and feeling a bit panicked too! 

Nelli hope you've stuck to your word and kept away from the poas's! Although it'd be silly not to use them...! JOKE step away from the pee sticks  

Cyclogest ladies - does anyone actually get any side effects from these? I've not felt anything, bit short tempered but thinking that's stress and anxiety! I a bit worried as after last cycle with DD I had cramps, mild AF type discomfort from day of transfer and put it down to the cyclogest at the time... Now I think it was implantation so if I don't feel it then I will know it's not worked - what do you think, reasonable conclusion or stressed out ivf patient in the panic zone??

AFM just 3 more nights till transfer day.... Bit nervous, reality will come crashing down when I get the call on Tuesday saying what time my transfer is booked for!

As someone else said, big week for lots of us this week - good luck everyone xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Beany - I hope this is a lucky week for those of use transferring and testing  

Thank you for your good luck wishes xx

I've had cramps with the cyclogest, short tempered and irritable and also (sorry TMI ALERT...) diarrhoea   
I had absolutely nothing previously apart from a little bit of trapped wind. I would say side effects can affect you differently each time. I suffered really badly with Buserelin on my last cycles, this time i've not been as bad. I try not to read too much into them, but easier said than done. I think we all teeter on the edge of stressed out IVF patient in the panic zone


----------



## Nelli

Jo - thank you!   hope you get some sleep tonight and most importantly best of luck for ET tomorrow!!

Mrshol - thank you! I know I hope both embies have stayed with us...I feel like they have but will have to wait for scan!! Eeek! When is your ET? Have you decided what to do about embryo glue?

JH - yay thank you! OTD is 13th! Not long for ET for you now!

Ski wizard- I'm so very sorry to hear your news, how devastating. Hope you are holding out ok, take care of yourself. Thinking of you  

Bubble -  Im sorry to hear your spotting again try to keep positive as it can be normal in early pregnancy, are you going to book in at GP for bloods? I can understand your worry of not wanting to know the result either but may put your mind at rest and all be fine? I hope your ok and hope the little embie is fine and just being naughty wiggles embedding!

Beany -   that's exactly what I thought...be silly not to use ALL the tests I stocked up on haha! But yes I was true to my word and have not tested since! I have 1 X clear blue digi left for OTD which is 13th! Not long now for your ET! Exciting! With the cyclogest I don't really get side effects I don't think? Other than (tmi) constipation and I had light AF type cramping when I first started on them prior to ET. and yes IVF patient in the panic zone is all too familiar!!   

Best of luck to all those have transfers this week!! And anyone testing, it feels like a big week!

Afm - 10dp 5dt, I haven't done anymore tests!   just have 1 X clear blue digi left of my stash ready for OTD On 13th. I look pregnant already and only 4+1 this can't be normal! I'm thinking it's the after effects of the buserelin which makes me very bloated and the cyclogest and progynova?? Who knows! Xx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Hello girls!!!! Where to start...

Skiwizard, I'm so sorry. You do sound convinced so I will too not try to get your hopes up. I do however hope that future has some good news for you! Big hug and a massive good luck!!!

Jo, did you get any sleep? I hope it all went smoothly!!!! Thinking of you today, xxx

Beany, I'm in the same boat-waiting for the call tomorrow confirming what time ET on Wednesday!!! We can both stress tomorrow-I booked a hairdresser for tomorrow and s lunch with my friend do it should keep me busy

Nelli, well done for staying away from pee sticks. Not long till OTD

Bubble, did the spotting stop?

I'm sorry for missing anybody.


ATM, not long until ET on Wenesday.  Cyglogest, pain in the b**, upset tummy since I started but hey gets the results!!! I'm super short tempered too, hoping this week it good for OTDs and ETs and everything else!!!


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hi everyone, 

Wlazlo - I did sleep last night - thank you - not a full night but better than I expected!! Thank you also for your kind thoughts. Back home now, with one little embie on board. 

I'll be keeping an eye our for your update to confirm ET! (oh regarding the cyclogest, they give me an upset tummy too - the joys!!)

Thank you Nelli. Not long now until your OTD! xx

AFM one blast transferred today at 15.45 ( ) OTD is 22nd so now begins the 2WW craziness! Any suggestions for things to do will be greatly appreciated! Can't remember what I did last time! xx


----------



## mrshol

Johopefor oh best of luck hope it doesn't drag to much although I'm sure the next two weeks will!!

Nelli hope ur feeling ok, and I'm still not sure about embryo glue lol so confusing as I'm 50/50!

What supplements did u take this cycle and did u have acupuncture? 

Xx


----------



## jh2016

Fingers crossed for Jo! Hope the 2ww isn't hideous. 
Wlalzo-I've taken pregnacare conception and been doing regular acupuncture. I did the same on my last cycle which was bfn so not sure how much difference it makes.

Afm. Feeling very anxious about tomorrow. Praying that my embryo thaws ok. Have pre and post acupuncture and really hoping it helps. My clinic chuck in embryo glue as standard. Cyclogest has given me a dicky tummy

I hope this is a good week for all who have transfers and otds! Trying to Think happy positive thoughts!! Xxxx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

jh - cyclogest sucks doesn't it! Fingers crossed you have a lovely healthy embryo and your transfer goes well.
Thanks for your positive thoughts! Sending lots your way for tomorrow.

Mrshol - My clinic used embryo glue today. There was info on a powerpoint on the screen in the waiting room, but I didn't really get a good chance at it before being called in. Sorry! 
If it's provided as standard then I suppose theres no harm in trying it?? 

I had acupuncture on my 4th attempt but haven't this time. Purely because there was a possibility of increasing physio and I didn't know what that would involve. I would have it again though.

In terms of supplements, I've been taking Seven Seas pre conception tablets. They contain folic acid, selenium which is good for linings, and lots of vitamins. xxx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Jo, watch a happy movie tonight. It's proven that laughing is meant to help. I'm sure I read it somewhere for my last try, we watched Despicable Me and then Forrest Gump in the evening The same planned on Wednesday. Then just stay super hydrated, from what I can remember

JH, I will be thinking of you tomorrow and about your little embryo I will keep everything crossed for a happy healthy little one onboard tomorrow!

Mrshol I take Pregnacere, actually it's the pregnancy one with fish oil. I bought a bulk in Feb when I found out I was pregnant. A bit bitter sweet, but apparently fish oil helps with mc Sony consultant told me to carry on, I'm also on Metformin for my pcos. I did two accupuntre session and got before and after ET booked too.

ATM Clinic called, transfer booked for 1:30 on Wednesday, Accupuncture booked, extra nursery sorted for my LO, orange knickers and top, the same as 2 years ago washed and ironed. Everything ready and feels super real. Couldn't stop cudling my LO today, feeling so emotional!


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Lots of movies planned Wlazlo! Got lots of bottled water!

Exciting for you! I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Nelli

Jo - yay for being PUPO!! Eeek! Exciting! Glad to hear all went well! Hhmm well you know how rubbish i was during 2ww   I have started learning to knit to help keep me busy though!! Enjoy your films, chill, legs up and get an orange candle on hehe X 

Mrshol - whatever you decide will be the right thing so don't worry too much about th embryo glue, for supplements I took coQ10 right up until day before ET then stopped, and I'm still taking pregnacare vits, effervescent vit D and then just my prescribed meds. I tried to cut out lots of carbs and eat a Mediterranean style diet to which I'm still following but I am eating carbs as I'm just so hungry!! I had acupuncture to thicken lining and then just a post transfer session and I listened to zita west CD every day from ET for about 11days. I also did the pineapple core thing after ET and ate Brazil nuts.

JH - best of luck for tomorrow hope that little embie thaws well and transfer goes well! And hope your acupuncture helps you to feel chilled and gets your little embie tucked in nicely. Excited for you!

Wlazlo - yay that ET time is booked! Eek! Exciting! Fab those orange knickers and top are laid out ready! And everything is sorted and organised! Will be thinking of you and hope it all goes well and your little embie snugs in nicely too. And it will be my OTD finally! Yay!

Best of luck to everyone else this week!

Afm - 4+2 I'v stuck to my word and not POAS  I'm holding out for Wednesday, OTD, clear blue digi! Does anyone know when my first scan is likely to be?? xx


----------



## beany34

Jo - hooray pupo lady! Just keep busy! Take some exercise every day, just gentle walk is enough to help the blood flow, keep hydrated and just...  !

Nelly I think every clinic is different, I had scan at 6 weeks, exactly 2 weeks after OTD, I saw the heartbeat and it made me cry - it became very real all of a sudden!! I'm sure you will find out on Wednesday xx

Wlazlo will be thinking of you at 1.30! I'm kind of glad my call won't come till tomorrow - only one day to stress over it! 

Jh good luck for tomorrow     For your little embie xx

AFM had bit of belly ache today so putting that down to cyclogest, it's nasty stuff   feeling a bit anxious about tomorrow, I get told what time ET is on Wednesday, I'm so busy at work I really could have done with this being done on one of my days off! How I'm going to cope being pupo next weekend for my LO's 2nd birthday I've no idea!

Xx


----------



## Bubble1234

Evening ladies - just a quick one from me as has got quite late. 

Just wanted to say congratulations on being officially pupo Jo!! Try and keep as your mind as busy as you can in 2ww - esp 2nd week as thats the killer! Lots of nice outings/ meet ups with friends to take your mind off of it as much as possible. Enjoy being pupo!! Xx

Goodluck jh for your transfer tomorrow. Will be thinking of you. X

Hi to everyone else - I will go back and read through todays posts and post update hopefully tomorrow. Xx


----------



## jh2016

Thanks for the good luck messages Jo, nelli, Wlazlo, bubble and beany! Hope you're all ok. 

My transfer isn't until 3.45 so have the whole day to fret! Not had a call from the embryologist yet! Is this a bad sign?? Any advice/experience greatly received!
Xxxxx


----------



## Bubble1234

Hi all

Jh - dont fret - I think it only takes around an hour or so for the embies to thaw so they've probably not even pulled him/her out of the freezer yet. I was suprised by this as when I had to go in for an early scan on transfer day I thought it would move my transfer time right back but it ended up still going ahead less than 2 hours after my scan. Also are clinic definately going to ring you with news prior to your appointment? The arrangement I had with mine was that they would only ring if our first embie was of questionable quality to discuss whether to thaw out second. If the first hadnt survived they had my permission to thaw out the second - so I was only expecting a phone call from mine prior to transfer if there were problems. I know every clinic is different though. Im sure it will be fine - its so surreal waiting isnt it? I have everything crossed for you. Xx

Beany - it sounds like you are getting side effects from the cyclogest now after fretting you werent in an earlier post. As difficult as it is I wouldnt read too much into symptoms if you cramp it could be implantation or it could be cyclogest there is no way of knowing. If you dont have any cramps that doesnt mean it hasnt worked. Its so difficult not to read into it all though isnt it.   Good luck tomorrow.

Nelli - well done for staying away from the pee sticks! Scan is usually be between 6 - 8 weeks. Aww you have the excitement of wondering if you have one or two! How exciting!! Xx

Wlazlo - wow you are super organised! Best of luck tomorrow. Xx

Mrs hol and hopefulamy - when are your transfers.

Afm - im up and down like a yoyo! Red spotting again yesterday morning. It touchwood only seems to be first thing in morning when i go for number 2 (sorry tmi) its making me scared to go! Its really concerning me. Spoke to clinic yesterday - they offered bloods or bringing scan forward to next week. They advised to do a hpt this morning and if still positive to ring back and could move scan to next week - but warned me it may be too early to see heartbeat so may have to go back following week as well. I took a clearblue digital last night and it was positive at 3+ weeks since conception so that reassured me a little. Also Im beginning to feel very sick as of yesterday, which I take it is a good sign. Dh bought home a take away for 2 meal as a treat and was very disappointed when i just picked at it. Woke early this morning feeling really nauseous and struggled to get out of bed. Feels exactly like morning sickness last time I was pregnant and Im suddenly very aware of smells in each room of the house so thats good. - although last time it didnt hit me until 8 weeks so not sure what it means to be feeling sick already. Im highly confused and praying the spotting stops as I cant help but panic when I see it.

Best of luck to jh and all having transfers tomorrow and to nelli for otd tomorrow. Xx


----------



## jh2016

Thanks Bubble! They said they would call today whatever and last time on my fresh rounds they called at 8.30! But...the embryologist called about 20 mins ago and said the embie had thawed nicely and is expanding! Huge relief followed by tears! I found transfer last time quite emotional I'm hoping to hold it together later today!! Have acupuncture in a couple of hours so hoping that calms me down! 

Bubble-great news that you latest hpt is still positive! And that the clinic have offered bloods/scans. I hope the test has put your mind to rest. All other symptoms you're experiencing sound very positive! Cling on to those. I've read so many posts where women spot in early pregnancy and go on to have a healthy baby. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Xx thanks again for replying, appreciate it so much! X


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Jh - Great that you finally got the call! All systems go! I'll be looking out for your PUPO update and then you can join me on the 2WW craziness!!

Bubble - Sorry to hear that you're spotting again. Sorry for the TMI response back but if it's just when it's a number 2, could it be because you're straining a little - if you know what I mean? But that aside fantastic that you still are getting a lovely BFP! So pleased for you. I hope all the little symptoms you are getting are a positive sign   Thanks for your comments too! Trying to plan our week out now! xx

Nelli - Thanks and well done for holding out! I'm already symptom spotting   Not long to go now xx

Beany - Cyclogest is the devil! Hope the tummy ache has eased. Hopefully you'll get the call soon! xx

AFM I'm 1dp5dt   I was getting cramps last night, not strong ones but enough to make me notice and a bit AF like. I've not had any before now. Is that normal so soon after ET? I don't remember if I had any last time so soon after. I know it's too early to know anyway - plan is to keep as busy as possible! 

Hope everyone else is ok? xxx


----------



## mrshol

Nelli hope ur ok, test date tomor? Eekk when will ur scan b? 

Jh hope ur transfer goes well today, what did they say about ur embryo after thaw?

Beany34 welcome xx this is my first fet after success fresh cycle resulting in dd. We only have one frozen embie so bit sounding negative but not holding much hope with one plus seems to good to b true to have another baby from same cycle

Bubble I have a lining scan Friday and if all looks ok transfer should be next weds
I'm praying all ok for you Hun. 

Jo hope, thanks I know I'm over thinking it I'm a nightmare at making decisions lol

I'm not sure how the whole thaw process works can anyone explain? Plus what changes if any did u guys still in ur embie? 

We have a blastocyst 5ab so top grade just hope it thaws ok x


----------



## Peabody

Hi all- I'm not sure if this is the best thread to post on for advice but here goes.....
So I had my first embryo transfer 19 days ago. It was a frozen transfer as I had to have a hysteroscopy in between.
So I was told to test day 16 but I tested earlier on day 12 on clear blue digital test and got my first ever bfp! I was elated and tested again on day 14 and 16 and got the same result with the test indicating I was 3-4 weeks pregnant. I had a beta blood test yesterday and was told my hcg level was only 44 which was too low for what they had expected so I am due to go back tomorrow and was told if it had not doubled then the pregnancy is not viable. I tested again today and got the same positive result. 
Has anyone been through a similar thing- I'm feeling so anxious and I'm very grateful in a way that the embryo implanted buy I'm concerned that the low hcg means it's the end of the road for this cycle.
Looking for any advice
Thanks.peabody


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hi Peabody - sorry, I can't help as I've never experienced it but one of the other lovely ladies might be able to help you.

I hope it's not the end of the road for you and test tomorrow has doubled   xx


----------



## Peabody

Thank you jo_hopefor2016


----------



## jh2016

Hello all! Transfer went well and I'm PUPO! Very excited!!!!

Mrshol-my clinic thawed one embryo and then checked it re expanded ok. If it doesn't and you have more frozen embies, they thaw another one. The transfer is just the same as a fresh. It's a nerve wracking time waiting for the embryo to thaw so I know how you feel. When is your transfer?

Peabody-sorry to hear your blood test was low. What did the clinic say?? Will keep my fingers crossed for you.

Eveyone having transfer tomorrow-wishing you the very best of luck! Xxx


----------



## wlazlo1983

JH congratulations on being PUPO. I'm please it all went well!!!

Peabody, I'm sorry but I cannot help I actually really don't know.

Jo, I think cramps are very normal at any stage. I don't remember if I had any but let's hope it's all good stuff and that little one is getting really snug there

Bubble, that's great news on you test result. Maybe the spotting is only because of straining. Bloods should help. I would probably wait with a scan till the actual 6-7 weeks. It's quite stressful if you cannot see the heart it yet but if that would put your mind at ease than do it. Lots of hugs, xxx

ATM Unexpectadly my embryologist called to say they would prefer to thaw my blastocyst today and give it time to plumb up overnight. They said they had higher pregnancy ratings with blastocysts that are aligned with your body cycle. That all makes sense but originally they said it will be tomorrow morning, so that just throw me out of wack a bit. They will ring tomorrow between 8-9 to update and if blastocyst stays compact they will thaw my other one. It's becoming so real now.  Praying for our little blastobergski (long story....) to plump up overnight!!!

Hugs to everybody, xxx


----------



## beany34

Wlazlo that sounds so confusing! Hope you've got a little fatty embryo I the morning so you can keep the other one for another try  

Congratulations jh I'm glad you are excited, I think I will be terrified!

Sorry Peabody never been in that situation either, hoping you have doubled your hcg, maybe it was a late implatation so lower hcg levels than expected??  

I feel the sme mrshol even though I'm fortunate to have 5 on ice I'm not thinking first time lucky will work! Only time will tell, hope your transfer booked soon X

Bubble i went off food /taste went funny about 3 days after OTD with my DD so that's a very good sign for you!

Hello everyone else, just really popped on for today's pupo news and to let you know I'll be getting my transfer at 10.20 tomorrow morning   feeling like I just want the next 2 weeks to be over so I can get back to normal! I'm afraid all my optimism has left the building and although I know we have a good chance of one embie making it to be a baby I just don't think it will be first time lucky from frozen ( as we were from fresh)! Babbling now... Maybe I'm just being over protective so hopes don't get dashed but feeling flat - definitely need to find a comedy to watch tomorrow night  

I know I'll miss this when it's over really   xx

Hello everyone else


----------



## Peabody

Thank you so much for your responses- seems like my situation is not common at all.
Will just hope and pray for good news tomor.
Beany34 good luck tomorrow I have my fingers crossed for u.
Wlazlo hope emblem is plumping nicely for you tomorrow x
Jh2016 they said they will check blood test tomorrow to see if hcg has doubled- if so great, if not I guess they will tell me to stop my meds and expect a period- I really don't know how long it will take for period to start and what to expect- whether I will need meds to remove tissue or even an operation_ I hear term dilation and current age alot.
Good luck to everyone wherever you are in your cycle- definitely in 2 week wait I recommend positive thoughts, meditation and lots of rest xx


----------



## Peabody

Sorry for my spellings- have a new phone and just getting used to the keyboard!


----------



## HopefulAmy

oh my gosh I'm away for a weekend and you all chit chat pages and pages of stuff to catch up on!!

peabody I don't know I'm afraid but do keep us posted about your retest tomorrow   

I had my lining scan today, it was 13.6mm so now I'm worrying it will be too thick! The clinic said to carry on taking the meds as arranged, but then at about 5 pm I got an email asking for my phone number as they need to call me in the morning. They never ring it's always email so now I'm worried  

Hang in there girls, whatever stage you are at on the crazy rollercoaster!
Love and babydust to everyone. 

Amy xx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Beany, staff positive honey! The good thing is that you are using an embryos from a cycle that was successful so there is already a slightly better chance there!!!! Stay positive honey! We all must believe!!!!

HopefulAmy, good luck for the call tomorrow I'm intrigued what they want!

Off to bed, xxx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

HopefulAmy - Hope all goes ok for tomorrow. It doesn't seem like it's too thick, I think they'd be happy with that number. Hopefully it'll be good news tomorrow xx

Beany - Woohoo for transfer tomorrow!! Sorry to hear you're feeling flat. It's such a rollercoaster of a journey that I think it's completely understandable to feel the way you are.   Best of luck for tomorrow xx

Wlazo - That sounds interesting! Never heard of that before but here's hoping for a nice plump blast!! xx

Jh - Congrats and welcome to the PUPO club and the 2WW craziness


----------



## HopefulAmy

Turns out the clinic just wanted to confirm a few details, send me an extra form for DH to sign (so another trip to the solicitor to get it witnessed  ) and tell me the taxi driver doing my airport/clinic transfer is giving me a discount so now it's "only" 400 euros for the return journey instead of 500. Nice discount but the flights were cheaper than the taxi!
I'm quite nervous tbh, on top of the usual tx fretting I'm a bit apprehensive of doing the whole trip and treatment alone in a country where I don't speak the language. Nerve wracking!!  

beany - how did transfer go?

peabody - any news?

wlazlo - hope your blast plumped up nicely and is now snuggled in where it belongs

Lots of love to everyone
Amy xx


----------



## Nelli

Best of luck today wlazlo and beany with ET.

It's my OtD (13dp5dt) today and clear blue came up "not pregnant" I'm absolutely devastated. Phoned the clinic they said to test again on Friday but not to get our hopes up as looks like it will be BFN so it looks like we've lost our little embryos   not had any bleeding or any other signs just that damn test. I did a cheapie test aswell and there was a faint line but I'm presuming that's because we're losing them?   I'm so devastated I just can't stop crying...


----------



## jh2016

Oh Nelli! I'm really shocked-as I'm sure you are too.Have you done the test the clinic gave you?? Could it be a dodgy test? What a horrible time for you. I'm so sorry you're going through this hon. Sending you big    You poor thing. Xx

Beany and wlazlo hope your embies thawed beautifully and are now or about to be snug in their home for the next 9 months! Best of luck. Xx

Hopeful Amy-glad things are ok, you will be fine by yourself. Have you tried any calming pre transfer meditations? You could listen to them on the flight. The zita west one is quite good and I felt calmer after.

Afm -I'm ok, keeping away from google (just). Have had on and off mild cramps since transfer. Hoping it's nothing to worry about. Acupuncturist told me to drink pineapple juice and eat Brazil nuts as a study showed that bromine which is found in these can help with implantation. It was a very small study, but I'm giving it a go! Have  a question about eating cooked prawns? Would you do it in 2ww??

Hello to everyone else! If your in 2ww hope you are managing to stay sane (ish) xxx


----------



## Skiwizard66

Oh Nelli, I'm so sorry. This is the downside to testing early. I did exactly the same. Its so upsetting. I wish it was better news. My suggestion to you is to have a good old cry and then move swiftly on to plan B, it will help you tremendously, having a new plan to focus on. I'm sure others will agree. Its all part of the healing process. Sending hugs.

Peabody I'm so sorry your HCG results weren't higher. I hope they double for you. 

AFM. Ive just had my HCG blood test result back and it was only 28 (20dp0o) so its definitely another loss for me as I suspected on 13dp6dt, but Ive already arranged my next FET transfer for next month so I now have something good to focus on and look forward to.


----------



## mrshol

Nelli I'm so so sorry   Thinking of u X absolutely gutted for u xx


----------



## beany34

Oh nelli my jaw hit the floor   I hope it is a dodgy test, false negatives are more likely than a false positive, seems strange the cheapie one still has a line ... Big hugs    I hope Friday tells a different story but in the mean time take skiwizards advice of a good cry and make some plans even if it is time off   Xx

Skiwizard I'm sorry your early loss has been confirmed but pleased you've bounced back so quickly - good luck for next month, you never know some of us may be joining you! X

Jh I got told to eat as though I'm pregnant so no I wouldn't have prawns, sorry! When was your OTD, do you get bloods done?

Amy my lining was 13 at my scan last Tuesday I've been fretting over it being too thick but noone in reality seemed concerned - just think of it as a super comfy bed for your embie   sounds like your clinic is very well organized so don't fret about your travels, it's a mini adventure for you and your little bean!

Wlazlo hope all is going well today with your blast or blasties  

AFM I am PUPO! They thawed one blast it retained 100% of its cells and for its photo it had plumped up nicely so they were really pleased with it. Grading wise it was a solid 2( my clinic grade 1 best to 4 worst) my DD was a marginally better grade 2 from this batch, so I'm left with 2 grade 2 day 5 blasts and 2 unknown grade (probably 2 since they don't freeze 3's!) day 6 blasts still in the freezer - if they all thaw is well my time spent trying for a sibling could be considerable! Haven't been given OTD yet but definitely not going to test early x


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Nelli - I'm shocked and gutted as i'm sure you are. I'm so so sorry. Not much I can say will bring you any comfort but know that we are all thinking of you. Sending you big  

Skiwizard - I'm sorry to hear your HCG is confirmed but glad you have something to focus on. Best of luck for your next cycle xx

Jh - I've had mild cramping too. It could be anything, but it is difficult not to over analyse everything! I hope it's just our embies begin to get snug!  I've been having brazil nuts too. In terms of the prawns, I think you can eat them but they have to be thoroughly cooked. No hint of rawness! If you're unsure, it's better to avoid.

Woohoo Beany! Congrats on being PUPO! Welcome to the 2WW madness!! xx


----------



## jh2016

Congrats on being pupo beany!! Welcome to the 2 week wait of craziness, obsession and over analysis! Great news on you little embie retaining 100% of it's cells. Mine was 99% and the clinic seemed pleased with that. They didn't tell me a grading. I'm delighted that it thawed which leaves me with 3 more little snow babies on ice! I test on the 23rd! I'm also going to refrain from testing early.  Keeping my fingers crossed for us all! It's exciting/terrifying all rolled into one!

Thanks for advice Jo and beany. Got a family do and I know seafood is on the menu-It's just awkward avoiding it without raising suspicions! 

Wlazlo-how did today of for you? 

Xxx


----------



## jh2016

P.s. Ski wizard, sorry to hear your news, but as others have said, it's great that you can move straight onto another round next month. Wishing you all the best and hoping you're feeling better now you have a plan. Xxx


----------



## beany34

Eek jh my OTD is before you!! I'm getting my bloods done on the 22nd, bit worried it's too early and they may need to repeat - never ending worry! X


----------



## Peabody

Beany34 great to hear all has gone well and the embryo lookups good, keep rested and relaxed in your 2ww.

Nelli I'm so sorry to hear your news- it's such a difficult process the whole thing is and I can imagine by the end of it a good cry is what you need. I recommend a book called "ivf an emotional companion" it's a real great book for giving you the drive to carry on.
Ski wizard sorry to hear your news but it's great to hear you can start next cycle quickly! Gives you something to focus on.

So my news is my hcg went from 44.5 on Monday to only 47.5 today. I'm booked in Friday for bloods and scan but I'm pretty resigned to the fact that this cycle has reached its end. It's hard as you speak to a nurse about the result and when you ask what does it mean- they just say they passing on message from the doctor- so I called the clinic asking if my consultant can call me- doubt it will be today but I live in hope.


----------



## Bubble1234

Nelli - I am shocked and so so sorry. I would have thought if you only tested a few days ago it would def still be positive. This ivf journey throws up so many twists and turns. Sending you a big  . There are no words really - this process is just unfair and so cruel sometimes. Hoping its a false negative and you get better news at end of week. Look after yourself and as others have said - put together a plan b. You still have one blast in the freezer - fingers crossed thats your lucky one - it is such a lottery. So sad for you hun  . Xxx

Skiwizard - so sorry about your news too. I wish you all the luck in the world for your next cycle. Great that you can start straight away. That is a positive. Sending you a big   too. Xxx

Peabody - sorry to hear your news. I hope it turns round for you on fri. xx

It makes me so sad to hear of the struggles ladies go through to get their babies. So so sad and unfair.  Hoping you both get your sticky bfps very soon. Xx

Beany - congratulations on being pupo! Get a good comedy on this evening and have a good laugh! Xx

Jh - i had cramping for an hour after et and then mild cramping on and off def the saturday after transfer (2 days after it) and probably on other days around transfer too. Could be implantation or just cyclogest side effect. Either way I think its fairly normal. Oooh you have made me really fancy a prawn sandwich now! Hmmm. I dont think we are allowed - but must admit I dont know for definate - could always check nhs website on foods to avoid and see if its listed. I suspect its probably a no no unfortunately. How are you feeling on day one of your 2ww?

Hopeful amy -  bless you it does sound very daunting and its only normal to be apprehensive. A very exciting adventure though at the same time. Your lining sounds fab! A nice snug home for your little embie! Yay to getting a discount on the taxi but oh no to it still being more expensive than the flight! 

Mrs hol - best of luck for your lining scan on friday. I spoke to our embryologist prior to our transfer and she said the embryos dont take long to thaw out - think she said they check them after about 40mins and by an hour they can generally tell whether they have survived. She explained that when the embies are frozen they naturally collapse - so they are looking to see that the embie has started to re-expand as thats a sign of life and they look to see what percentage of cell loss there is - I think embies can loose up to something like 50% cells and still be viable and create a baby. My clinic said they do not regrade the embie they literally look for %age cells intact and reexpansion. I think survival rate is generallu quite high now - something like 90%.

Johopeful - I really wouldnt worry about cramps. As I said to jh I def got them 2nd day post transfer and pos on other days around transfer as well - cant remember now. As for me - I dont think Im straining. I really have no idea what is causing the spotting - happened this morning too. Feeling hidiously sick as well though so I really dont know what to think. Its really disturbing to see blood. I cant relax at all with it which is a shame as I feel I should be excited but really cant help but think its a bad sign. How is your 2ww? Xx

Wlazlo - how did transfer go? Xx


----------



## Nelli

Thank you all for such kind words and support it really does help, I was totally and utterly shocked this morning, so unexpected. I've done 3 X different brand tests since I got home and all negative or the line is extremely faint. I've accepted that we're having very early miscarriage the clinic said to carry on meds but I've decided not too as it's just emotional torture and prolonging the agony. There is no way that this is going to turn around now after we have had that lovely clear blue digi pregnant 1-2 on Saturday to now the faintest of faint lines on only 1 of the early indicator tests all others are bfn.
I've cried my eyes out and feel like I just want to move on to next FET with our last little frostie. Does anyone know if they will let us start straight after this one?
P.s thank you for the advice for making plan b like you say it doesn't stop the pain but gives us something to focus on... Now just to wait for the mc to happen   sorry for the me post! Xxx


----------



## mrshol

nelli I'm so gutted for you xxxx I think they like you to have two or three periods to start the neXt cycle or they do at my clinic

My friend had the same happen to her on her first transfer an d they called it a chemical pregnant, where the embryo implants to give off hormones but then detaches 

To give u a bit of hope, wel I hope , her second cycle worked and she now has a 18 month old boy xxx chin up sweet xx wishing u all the luck in ur next cycle xx


----------



## mrshol

Bubble thank you, really hope Friday goes well but I struggle with my linning so praying it's ok but not holding my breath 

Thanks for the info as well that's really interesting

How are u feeling? Xx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Nelli, please don't apologise! We are here for you and will understand you the best anybody else will ever do. I'm too so sorry and mostly shocked and I was convinced that is it for you! Cry cry cry as much as you need to and hopefully you can start your next ET fairly soon! Sending you big hugs! I am so sorry my darling!!!!

Skiwizard, I'm so sorry my lovely. It really sucks and there is no better way to describe it. I'm
Pleased you have next step arranged! I will keep everything absolutely crossed for you! I wish you all the best!

Peabody, I'm sorry about your bloods. I hope Friday proves you wrong and the bloods will get higher! Still hopin it's good news for you!!!

HopefulAmy, it does sound daunting. But Chech republic is not too bad, they do speak good English in some places and I would expect they will at the clinic. I travelled lots for work. Are you staying a night?


Beany, woo hoo great news!!! I'm so happy for you! Let's the long wait commence! 

JH, well done for staying away from Google I was also told Brazil nuts but also whole pineapple as its the core that's the most important for us now. Just about to try and cut into mine

Bubble, thank you for asking. All good

ATM So I'm a PUPO too. Clinic rung this morning, our embie plumped up and until ET started hatching too. Retained all cells and was graded 4BB, no idea what that means and refuse to google it. Apparently because of thawing yesterday it'd now better quality that my LO was. Although my Accupuncturist always kept telling me not to read to much into grading. She had BFP will very law grades and the the polite with good ones. Hence I didn't even check. OTD 25/07 which seems much later that you girls. I'm
Not going to test early, I didn't last time and WILL try not to.

Off to get into my pineapple and watch some comedies, chilling day tomorrow! 

Lots of hugs, thank you so much for those who asked how did ET go. I just didn't have time to write earlier as the et was late, then Accupuncture, then traffic etc.


----------



## nettya

Oh nelli and skiwizard, I'm so so sorry - that's heartbreaking news 😢

Looks like there were lots of transfers yesterday so congrats to all and welcome to the 2ww.

I'm sorry I'm being such a rubbish poster - no updates and few personals! I can't get on very much what with work and a toddler and am also trying to keep up via my phone - I'll have to get the laptop out and be better!

I've also joined the PUPO club - I had one beautifully thawed blast transferred yesterday, all went swimmingly so here we go for days of googling, staring at unwrapped tests and probably wishing to stay in blissful ignorance at the end of the 2ww rather than seeing disappointment.

Hugs to you all, and I'll try and catch up with everyone tonight xx


----------



## Bubble1234

Nelli - please dont appologise. Im so sad for you. Not sure how long you have to wait until starting again. I hope its not too long a wait for you. Sending you  .

Wlazlo - congratulations on being pupo! Enjoy your chill out day. Sending snuggly thoughts your way.

Nettya - congratulations on being pupo too. Sending snuggly thoughts your way too.

Beany, jh, jo - how are you feeling?

Afm - still spotting and went back to gp this morning. She has warned me it doesnt look good so am preparing myself for a possible miscarriage. - Im terrified, feel so bloody awful. Spoke to clinic this morning who have booked me in for a scan next wed so hopefully that will show us where we are at and we can plan the next steps from there. Just feel very sad. I am very blessed though with my twins. Just will need to decide if I have the emotional strength to try again with the last embie. Sorry for the moan - had to get it off my chest and dont want to phone dh at work at ruin his day. 

Take care everyone. Xx


----------



## jh2016

Bubble-I'm sorry things aren't looking so good at the moment.  Did the gp take any bloods?? That might give you a clearer indication and the results may be back before weds-which feels a long time away! Sorry you're feeling terrible. Sending you hugs 

Nelli, skiwizard-how are you girls doing today?

Nettya-congrats on being pupo- hope you're feeling alright. 

Wlazlo-think I'll go buy some pineapple and eat it aswell as drink it! 

Mrshol-good luck for your scan tomorrow x

Hopefulamy-when is your transfer

Afm-no cramps today, progynova is making me feel a bit sick. Have kept away from google so I'm pleased. 

It's almost the weekend. Hope you all have fun things planned to cheer you up/distract you. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Bubble my darling, it must be terrible still spotting for you! Is it a lot? I know you saw your GP but you hear it do often spotting happens in early pregnancy do I'm hoping that's the case for you! I can't even imagine how you must feel right now, so many emotions. I'm
Sending you big hug and hoping Wednesday brings some answers for you, xxc

JH, well done for staying Google free. I managed today too

Netteya, welcome to the crazy 2ww

ATM Laazy day today, haven't had one of those for ages


----------



## nettya

Oh Bubble - I hope things are ok.  If it helps I have had three friends who have spotted and bled various amounts throughout their pregnancies and they tucked their two year olds into bed tonight so not all is lost hun. 

Wlazlo - oh for a lazy day! I am hoping to get one in on Sat or Sun when DH can whisk DD off to the park and leave me lying in bed.

JH - google is a killer! I took my last 2ww off work and every minute dragged. I'm filling this one with work and fun stuff at the weekends so hopefully I'll not obsess toooo much!  When do you test?

AFM - 24 hours or so in and already going loopy. Time really dragged at work today.  I already have a monster bruise from my waistband sitting on the site of my Clexane jab this morning (is anyone else "enjoying" that particular delight?)  My OTD is Mon 25th but according to the list that tells you what happens each day after transfer HCG should be high enough to read on the Fri 22nd.  I don't know whether to test early or not - I have a wedding to go to on the 23rd so I think it's probably best to go there in blissful PUPO ignorance rather than potentially ruin the day for myself.

Hope all is ok with everyone else xx


----------



## HopefulAmy

Nelli - I can't believe it! So sorry my love   

jh2016 - What a great idea to listen to some meditation. I'm quite nervous so that's a fab suggestion, will download something. Hope you manage to avoid suspicion at the family do, is it this weekend? So annoying having people 'guess' that you're pregnant when we're actually not certain ourselves yet

skiwizard - so sorry   that's good that your clinic let you cycle again right away. If this round doesn't work we plan to back to back our tx as well and go again in september. Good luck with the next go, do let us know how you get on  

beany, wlazlo and nettya - congrats on being pupo! wishing you a speedy 2ww and sending lots of sticky vibes  

peabody - thinking of you today having your bloods and scan  

bubble - how are you doing? really hope it's just one of those pregnancies that have spotting. I know someone who had light bleeding throughout and baby arrived safe and well. 

afm - there is a coordinator at the clinic who speaks English and so does the doctor who will be doing my ET. I'm just staying one night, arrive at the clinic about 11pm Sunday night, stay over there then ET is 10am Monday and straight back in the expensive taxi   as I'm flying back immediately, I'll be home by 11pm Monday night. We're not telling anyone about tx as using a donor embryo and have decided not to tell, so I don't want anyone to notice I'm away. I start the progesterone tomorrow and am getting more nervous by the minute about it all  

Sorry to anyone I've missed, lots of love to all.

Amy xx


----------



## Skiwizard66

Amy which clinic are you going to for your dd. Were doing exactly the same hū. In fact I'm hoping to pull off that I'm still pregnant. Crazy I know but 3 miscarriages in a row now and I really don't want to see and hear it all again how crazy, waste of money, more important things in life blah blah. I'm hoping dd FET is the answer.

Thinking of all you lovely PUPO ladies. Everything crossed for you. 

Bubbles there isn't anything more I can say other than keep the faith. Beta blood results would really help you now. Get them done privately if GP won't.

Nelli, I'm thinking of you. Any plans in the pipeline? You need to get 'back on the horse'.

Hi to eoe. x


----------



## HopefulAmy

skiwizard - we're with Fertimed in the Czech Republic. DS has bad MF problems and according to clearblue I don't even ovulate (although am only 39!) so we decided DD FET was our only way forward. Were you abroad for this cycle?


----------



## mrshol

Hey just a quick update just came back from scan and linning all good to go so transfer is Thursday feeling nervous but excited xx


----------



## Peabody

Hi all.
Had my scan today and they found no sac. I'm feeling okay- taking the positives away from it as much as I possibly can- I managed my first ever bfp. Not sure how long it will take for my period to start but hope to start ivf journey again soon.
Wishing you all luck


----------



## beany34

Really sorry Peabody   best of luck in your next treatment  

Yay mrshol! We will be pupo together if only for a day!!

Nattya ah ha I knew there was a third transfer on Wednesday just couldn't remember who! Congrats!! My OTD is 22nd with blood test, it should be 23rd but hospital don't work full capacity Saturday so I find out early! I'm nervous it's too early to spot an early miscarriage   I'm sure they know what they are doing though! See how you're feeling on Friday but pupo ignorance sounds good.... But then so does drowning your sorrows or a secret OJ celebration toast!! 

Just a quick update from me... Feeling blughhh which is probably the 2ww craziness kicking in! Not sure if getting any symptoms or not sometimes think I have some belly ache etc but also not convinced I do.... Mind games eh? Eeeek 7 days and 45 minutes till test results are in  

Hellllllllo everyone else xx


----------



## nettya

Amy - good luck with your fly by transfer this weekend.

Skiwizard - if things don't work out for you this time, have you been testing for immune and/or clotting issues? I know you already have kids but these things can develop over time. I had to do all the tests privately and it was costly but worth it in the end x

Mrshol - great news on your lining. enjoy your weekend and the countdown to transfer

Peabody - I'm so sorry. Take time to recover and good luck for your next cycle x

Beany - Ooh - a week to go!  Why does that sound like a short time for you but about a year for me!!

AFM - Am feeling/imagining a bit of cramping but I think you can feel any part of your body if you really focus on it so am not getting overexcited. Stocked up on tests - a couple of FRERs and a CB Digital with a regular CB for keeps (I was gutted when my first CB Digital positive result disappeared overnight!!)

Have lovely weekends everyone x


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Sorry i've been AWOl for a couple of days and missed a few posts - I'll try my best to catch up...

Nelli - How are you? Ive been thinking about you. Please don't apologise! My clinic allow you to start straight again with an FET, i'm not sure if it's the same for each clinic. Please keep us updated xxx

Wlazlo and Nettya - Congrats on being PUPO. Welcome to the 2WW club! xx

Bubble - How are you doing?

Amy - That all sounds well planned out! Also good that your Doctor can speak English! Please keep us updated! xxx

Mrshol - Glad your lining scan went well and you can move to a transfer!! Thursday will soon be here xx

Peabody - I'm sorry to hear this. Wishing you lots of luck for your next cycle xx

Beany - Sorry to hear your not feeling good. The 2WW is designed to make us stir crazy and it does a pretty darn good job of it!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you xx

AFM sorry i've been quiet. Some of you may remember me saying I'm my friends birthing partner... Well baby girl arrived yesterday - very quickly! I was actually really dreading doing it during my 2WW, but it was an amazing experience and just made me more determined to ensure that by whatever means we would have one of our own. Fingers and toes crossed.

No symptoms for me today so far or yesterday. For the 1st couple of days, I had cramps, AF type cramps and various twinges. I'm on constant knicker watch, which is driving me a bit   - just can't help it. I'm not convinced this cycle is going to work - but I can only hope  

Hope everyone else is ok. Sorry if i've missed anyone xx


----------



## jh2016

Sorry Peabody-hope you can get started really soon x

Good news mrshol-try and stay relaxed until then. 

Amy-will be thinking of you on Sunday -try yhe zita west meditation it has pre, post transfer and 2ww meditations. I downloaded on iTunes. 

Beany and Jo I also have no symptoms but that's cos it's still too early for all of us. I just worry progesterone isn't working cos normally during the luteal phase when progesterone dominates I get really sore boobs. But my boobs are not sore at all and I'm doing 2 bum bullets a day! All it's given me is the [email protected]!!! Sorry tmi!  Tying to remain upbeat and positive but it's hard! I've still got 8 sleeps til I test-it's such a long time! 

Hope eveyone is ok xxx


----------



## beany34

Oh jh I'm so sorry but you made me chuckle   I'm sure the progesterone is working.... Just differently to normal  

Jo wow what an experience! Glad it's got your juices going so to speak, really hope it's your turn too... When's your OTD?

Nettya I feel the same - sounds so close for others and such a long time for me! This time next week though...

I've got belly ache and feeling tired, think it's just circumstance rather than symptoms, trying not to get excited but it all starts your head wondering if good things are happening  

Amy is it transfer this Sunday? Good luck   How you feeling?

I've got very busy weekend, DD turns two! Hoping the excitement (hers and mine) makes me forget any discomfort I may or may not be feeling... 

Xx


----------



## mrshol

Beany yay pupo together whoop hope dd has a great second birth 

Jh thank you feels good to go on to the next stage now 
Omg I thought the pesseries were up the other way? Are they always up the bum? Lol
Need to know this a start tomor eeekk

Jo hopefor2016 thank you, on to the next stage feel excited but now the next worries of thawing are starting to set in! 
Aww that sounds great and I hope u get to experience for yourself too 
It's so hard the two weeks wait and impossible not to symptom spot isn't it

Nettya thank you, when is ur test date? 

Peabody

I'm so sorry that's terrible big hugs wishing u all the luck in the future xx


----------



## HopefulAmy

Help please girls! Am due to start progesterone today. Am supposed to use 6 pessaries (100mg each) but I don't know if that's 6 all at once or 2 three times a day or what? Can anyone help please? I can't get hold of my clinic and the instructions in the box are in Czech   What have you all been doing? Thank you!!


----------



## nettya

hi Amy,

That's a lot of pessaries!! 
My pessaries are 400mg each and I take two a day - one in the am and one in the pm. On transfer day this was added to with progesterone injections - 100mg every two days.
How frustrating that you can't get hold of the clinic. 

I think if I were you I'd spread them 2 or 3 times a day until you can get hold of the clinic, then at least you are getting a measured steady intake of it?


----------



## HopefulAmy

Thanks nettya! She has just got back to me and said 2 three times a day. Panic over!


----------



## wlazlo1983

Well, not a lot of feet up and relaxing 2ww for me My DS started weezeening badly last night and we ended up at paediatric A&E at 3am, still in the hospital and will stay for a few days. Well, until his nap now there was no IVF thinking

Funny but not funny story(it can only happen to me after dropping my Buserolin bottle at the airport), trying to be proactive I grabbed one pessary with me for the morning thinking we will be s few hours. It was in my pocket...it melted: Inserting a melted pessary, that's a bloody challenge!!!!

Amy, I'm on twice 400 of pessaries. Try maybe google translator? Sorry I'm
Not much help, I could help with polish but not Chech


----------



## HopefulAmy

oh wlazlo I hope your DS is ok!! It's so frightening when they're that poorly isn't it. Big hugs   

beany - happy birthday to your DD!

leaving tomorrow for transfer monday. in honesty i'm absolutley bricking it. need to get my big girl panties on and just get on with it. i think once i'm with the dr on monday i'll be ok but the journey and staying in the clinic on my own feels very big and scary right now.

will be awol for a bit. love to all xxx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Amy, it is super scary, the journey and everything seems daunting! I will be thinking of you!!! Thank you for asking about my DS, not sure what's wrong yet, so it might be a few days before we go back


----------



## beany34

Amy you'll be fine once you get going, enjoy your exciting little mini break!

Wlazlo I'm sorry it's not happier circumstance taking your mind of the 2ww! Hope DS is better soon.... and ewww to melted passary!

Days going fast for me, still getting bloated kind of belly ache feeling, bit less so today but no definite "ooh that's a twinge" which could be implantation feelings   Hurry up Friday although I'm now considering buying cheapy test for mid week just to see if embie at least tried   !

Hope everyone else ok - Amy if you're not able to get online best of luck with Monday's transfer!!

Xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Beany - I hope it's implantation twinges. It's so difficult to tell what it might be. My OTD is 22/07 but DF has to work and i'd rather not be on my own if its a BFN so i'm thinking of doing it on Wednesday xx

Amy - Best of luck for your transfer. Looking forward to your PUPO update xx

Wlazlo - Sorry to hear your DS is poorly. I hope he's ok? A melted pessary... Yuk! What a nightmare! xx

Jh - Hang in there! Its such a difficult wait xx

AFM I'm 5dp5dt. I've been having cramps on and off since ET but today they have been worse. I'm convinced it's not worked - I hope i'm wrong.

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## jh2016

Morning all!

Best of luck today amy! I know you will be fine. If you're strong enough to cope with ivf you are definitely going to be able to go to Czech rep with the flights taxis etc. don't be afraid! Thinking of you!

Wlazlo-sorry to hear about your ds, hope he's ok! Those pessaries! I did feel sorry for you when I read that. They melt so quickly!!  How are you feeling??

Jo-as difficult as it seems, don't think negatively yet. Try and remain positive that it can happen for you (for us). I would advise against testing early, but it's your choice. Stay strong!

Nettya- how's your 2ww going?

Bubble- been thinking of you. X

Afm-yesterday had very slight heavy feeling/bloated and mild almost not there cramps which I expect are all in my head. Had a couple if twinges which scared me as this is what happened in my failed cycle and if I'm honest I think I get twinges anyway. Boobs still not sore so really hoping progesterone is working! Also another thing I'm sort of  worried about and the old me would be googling it-but not the new me! (Tmi alert) my cm has got a faint yellowish tinge, normally it's white til just before af and I think it turns yellowy then. I'm hoping it's the estrogen from the progynova.  Have been feeling tearful and  doubtful but I'm trying to man up. I think it's really important to be positive and confident -I think it can make a difference so I'm focussing on the good things that have been going well in this cycle. It's a long not quite 2ww but we will get there and we will be ok xxx love and positivity to you all! Xxx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Amy, good luck today my lovely!!!  You will be back home with a little embie onboard in no time!!!! Thinking of my my darling!!!

Jo and JH, I'm too feeling some twinges then nothing then a bit of butterly feeling then keep thinking I'm imagining it because I want it so much. So hard

First night at the hospital behind us. DS doing better but still not sure why his breathing was compromised. Hopefully today we will get some answers and go home He is loving it though, mama with him all the time, big playroom with new toys, lots of space


----------



## nettya

Amy-so glad the clinic got back to you - hope you're enjoying all those bum bullets! Have a good trip today and GOOD LUCK for tomorrow in case you can't get on here. You'll be fine, and if you can get internet connection we'll be here to make you feel less alone.
Jo, I think you're amazingly brave to be your friend's birthing partner. I don't think I could have done it before having DD. I'm so glad it was a positive experience for you. Congratulations to your friend!
Beany-happy birthday to your DD! I hope she's having an amazing weekend and it's helped to take your mind off things
JH-keep up the positivity, hard as it is to do sometimes. If nothing else it helps you feel a lot better (I need a dose of my own advice...)
Mrshol-my OTD is 25th July, 8 long days but I'm not gonna last! Pessaries can go either way lol - it's a personal preference. I hate them up the front!
Wlazlo-Glad to hear DS is doing better, poor love, so scary when they are ill. . LOLz at your melted pessary.

AFM - 4dp5dt and struggling with positive thinking. I wish I had written down how I had felt last time. I suppose I could trawl back through old posts on here.  Implantation should have started yesterday and finishing today.  Snuggle in bubble! 
Enjoy your Sunday everyone xx


----------



## mrshol

Nettya haha thanks Hun me too think I'll try the other way then

Im the same I can't remember what happened and trying to recall.. Even down to supplements etc

So I've decided to give the embryo glue a try plus worrying about the thawing process now and it dies!!

Can everyone let me know how's there thawed? What grade was it before and after? Xx


----------



## nettya

Mine was top quality before and after thaw 🙏🙏🙏


----------



## jh2016

Hi mrshol. My embryo was good quality before and after thaw. It re-expanded with 99% of cells. The clinic were happy. I wouldn't worry about grading if it's going to stick it will stick. No amount of worrying will change the outcome. I'm sure it will all be fine xxxx


----------



## mrshol

That's great girls fingers crossed mine thaws at good too xx


----------



## Bubble1234

Hopeful amy - been thinking of you today. Hope your travels are going smoothly. Best of luck for transfer tomorrow. I hope you feel more relaxed once you set off / arrive - I think the thought of things is often worse than actually doing it. Will be thinking of you. Xx

Wlazlo - Im sorry to hear about your son. How worrying for you. It sounds like he is a bit better so hoping you get discharged home soon. Do they know what caused the wheezing? Is he normally asthmatic? Think there are some nasty bugs about at the mo so maybe a virus has set him off? My two have had a nasty virus/ cold for over a week, which laid up dh for 3 days and poor chloe was up in night one night struggling to breathe with a croup like cough. Really scary for you - hope its resolving and something simple like a virus. Take care. Let us know. Xx

Jo - how amazing to be your friends birthing partner! I bet it was mind blowing! Im glad it has given you inspiration to succeed - hopefully its sending magic vibes to your bean. You are incredibly strong - I definately would not have had the emotional strength to do what you have done before having children. Please dont read too much into symptoms or lack of them I really dont think you can tell at this stage.

Jh - thank you for thinking of me - it means a lot. I would not worry about the discharge - I really dont think you can tell either way at this stage. The 2ww is so difficult as all you want is some indication that its worked but I really dont think you can read too much into anything at this stage. Xx

Beany - hope your dd had a fab birthday and you enjoyed the celebrations. Xx

Mrs hol - glad you made a decision with the glue. Best of luck with your transfer this week. Our embie was a 3bb when frozen. They didnt regrade - or if they did they wouldnt tell me as they said it means nothing as its just to get an idea of how that embie is doing at that time and doesnt mean much. It thawed 100% intact and fully expanded.

Nettya - I think its very normal to struggle with thinking positively. I hope you have enjoyed your sunday and managed to take your mind off it.

Afm - still bleeding just on going to toilet in morning. Heavier yesterday - thought that was it. Really struggling to cope with it as feel so sad and like hope is gone but then still clinging onto small bits of hope. Been feeling very sick all week until today - so wondering if my hormones are on the decline... I did allow myself to binge on crisps and chocolate yesterday - healthy eating out the window as felt so low - but maybe chocolate and crisps are a cure for morning sickness - who knows. I have scan wednesday which still feels like a lifetime away but at least then I will get some closure as at mo really struggling. 

Enjoy your evening everyone - lovely weather. X


----------



## beany34

Bubble if it helps at all I know someone who found out she was pregnant at 5 months, didn't know because she had AF every month, only went to docs coz she put on loads of weight! Weds will be here before you know it and I'll be   For good news for you xx

Mrshol mine was good, graded 2 before freeze, had fast freeze technique and thawed with 100% of cells.

Shattered today DD had a ball and until,this evening took my mind off belly totally.... Jo my test date is 22nd and ET was 13th so you wouldn't be testing too too early on weds X 

Bed time for me, another exciting week ahead of us ladies, hope it's a record breaking BFP week for us!!

Xx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Bubble, thinking of you my lovely. Please hold on to the faith it's still ok and you scan on Wednesday will hopefully show that! Xxx We are back home, it was a virus that causes wheezing, very scary indeed as it was my first stunt with him in a hospital. It sounds like you have gone through a few issues with your LOs too recently

Beany, it's good to have a distraction, parties are great but so exhausting hope you are getting some rest!

Ok, I'm off to my own bed little things in life


----------



## HopefulAmy

beany - hope you've managed to stay sane over the weekend. The 2ww is the worst bit isn't it? Sounds like you had a lovely time with your DD  

JoHopeful - cramps can mean it has worked or hasn't worked or could just be the progesterone - symptom spotting messes with your mind. Try to just hang in there   (btw I had cramps before my bfp with my DS). Also doesn't 5dp5dt make it 10 days so right when implantation could be happening?

jh2016 - stay positive. are you listening to your zita west? I listened to it twice yesterday in the car journey from the airport and it was quite good. Focus on your embie snuggling down cosy. Sending you sticky vibes  

nettya - It is really hard to stay positive sometimes, plus these hormones don't help us to think straight! Have you got anything lined up for distraction this week?

mrshol - when's your ET?

bubble - I think you can forgive yourself the crisps and chocolate   wednesday is only two sleeps away now. thinking of you   

wlazlo - so glad your DS is back home and it was just a virus - scary though isn't it? I've taken DS to A&E a few times and it's always a horrid experience  


afm - well here I am in the Czech republic. Arrived at the clinic about 11:30 last night and was woken by the sun streaming into my room at dawn. There's been a bit of a mix up over my oestrogen. I ran out yesterday morning, only had 1 left to take instead of the usual 4 but was expecting to be given more when I arrived, turns out they had misunderstood my message and they have run out too! So I only had a quarter of my required dose yesterday and apparently she's going to give me a prescription this morning and I'll have to go find a pharmacy myself before I see the doctor   Hopefully my lining won't have thinned too much in 24 hours. Not too impressed though. The dr I've been dealing with and who chose our embie isn't in today so I've got the senior doctor instead. Hoping that's a good thing. On the plane yesterday I had a weird calm rush over me and a really positive feeling that I was coming to get our baby. Hope that's a good omen   feeling a bit wobbly due to oestrogen mix up but generally positive now I'm here. 

Catch you later girlies. Lots of love and babydust  

Amy xx


----------



## HopefulAmy

Quick update from me - am now pupo with a 4 cell "perfect" day 2 embie and the clinic say I have a very high chance of success  

Taxi coming in 45 mins. Heading home with my precious beanie on board


----------



## beany34

Congrats Amy!! I'm so pleased(excluding oestrogen mix up) it's all gone so smoothly   Safe travels home with the little one and let the 2ww madness commence! When's OTD?

I cracked and bought some pregnancy tests today, currently have the mindset that if I test early and have a positive I'll feel happy that the little bean tried even if it doesn't make it to a full BFP.... My OH looked at me like I was crazy   I think I'm in a mild panic that Friday will be here soon, pretty convinced it's not to be this time but yesterday found myself daydreaming of the little embie snuggling in   roll on Friday!

Wlazlo so pleased DS is home now, you can relax for a few days now X

Bubble crisps do help with morning sickness   Thinking of you and   For good news on Wednesday X

Hello everyone else hope you all have some of the fabulous weather that I'm enjoying xx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Amy, that's amazing news! Welcome PUPO lady! Now have a safe journey and bring that embie home! Sending you big hugs!!! Well done with all the hussle!!!

Beany, stay away from the pee sticks. It's hard I know but I always keep thinking the OTD is there for a reason, Friday is sooooooo not far now! You have done so well my lovely!!!!! Sending you big hugs whatever you decide, lots of love, xxx


----------



## HopefulAmy

OTD is 3rd Aug but that's rubbish, by my reckoning it should be 30/31st. I'm a serial tester anyway, I have so many pg tests stocked up that I could supply the clinic   I guess I'll start testing in about a week


----------



## mrshol

Hopefulamy Thursday is my ET 

Haha I'm the same with serial testing lol 

Hope everyone is ok hoping fur lots of bfp on this board soon xx


----------



## jh2016

Congrats on being pupo Amy! Hope your back safe in the uk and resting up!

Afm-not such positive news. I'm 6dp5dt and Today I have had on and off cramps and lower back ache. This is a bad sign for me because in my failed cycle on 6dp5dt I had the same back ache and then the next day I started spotting and it was negative when I tested 4 days later. Feel very deflated and wondering whether it's ever going to work for me.  My dh is being an a&sehole . Can't be positive today.


----------



## wlazlo1983

JH, my 2ww buddy! I know it's hard but try not to compare it to your failed cycle (says the one who keeps doing it herself!!!!!) but I'm hoping this is only coincidence for you and there will be no spotting! Keeping everything crossed for you!!!!

Mrshol, great news. Not long now, xxx

ATM absolutely nothing, no symptoms at all...nothing. Quite frustrating!!!


----------



## beany34

Jh I agree with wlazlo you can't compare any symptoms with last cycle, it's always going to be different, it's probably more noticeable because of you having had it before that's all - I remember feeling like AF was on her way for a few days before my last OTD which was a positive - I don't remember feeling like AF was coming anytime after OTD I think it was all in my head!! Go and give your OH a kick up the a&sehole, you'll feel a lot more positive then  

WlazlO I'm yet to be convinced that any 2ww symptoms aren't actually effects of the meds so be happy there are no symptoms!!

Hope you're feeling ok mrshol, I'm sure embie will be fine so just focus on how you're going to fill your time in your 2ww  

Oh boy, 3 days at work then I'll know....  

Night all xx


----------



## Bubble1234

Congratulations on being pupo hopeful amy! Well done on completing your epic adventure!  

Jh - please dont lose faith. Cramping and back ache mean nothing. They can actually be a sign that its worked! Plenty of ladies on the bfp boards worry about backache and cramping and go on to see a heartbeat on an early scan. It is cruel that the same symptoms can mean - pregnancy, af or simply cyclogest! You are by no means out of the game yet! I had mild backache on and off throughout last week and the week before (week 4 and 5) so it can be a sign of things gearing up down there. Sending positive, sticky vibes to you and hoping this is your time. When is your otd? Sorry to hear your dh is being am a**e hole - I think most husbands go through this phase at somepoint in the ivf process. Mine has had plenty of moments! I hope he is being more supportive now. Xx

Beany - Im glad you had a lovely weekend with dd. I cant believe your otd is friday!! That seems to have come around really quickly - probably not to you! Thank you for the reassurance - I hope you are right but am preparing myself for the worst.

Mrs hol - here here! I too am hoping to see lots of bfps on here. Crossing my fingers and sending sticky vibes to everyone. X

Wlazlo - glad to hear your son is out of hospital and recovered. What a relief for you. Hopefully you can try to relax a bit now. Thank you for the kind words. Xx

Jo hopeful- how are things with you? When is your otd?

Afm - STILL bleeding in the mornings! Its becoming very tiresome. Not feeling as sick as last week so taking this as a bad sign. Scan tomorrow but not until 3 so have another day of torture not knowing whats going on. Finding it very difficult and am preparing for the worst. Trying to think positive and thinking at least I get to stop the meds and get closure as the last week has been hell. Will let you know how it goes.

Sticky vibes and fairy dust to everyone. Looking forward to seeing some bfps in next few days! Xxx


----------



## mrshol

Jh2016 keep faith xx praying for a bfp for you xx

What's ur DH doing? Hope ur ok xx

Wiazlo I know not long eeekk

I dont think I had any symptoms with my dd so keep positive

Beany 3 days eeek got everything crossed for you ! You've been so good not testing before 

Bubble sorry your still bleeding best of luck tomor hope you get some good news

Atm feeling anxious about Thursday hoping my little embie defrosts ok, can't imagine being in 2ww again.. Agggh

I work two days a week and cycle in its a easy cycle , wondering if I can cycle to work next week ? Have u guys done anything? 

Bring on the bfp hey girls xx


----------



## jh2016

Thanks for the comments ladies and positive thoughts. It does help. I woke up with quite bad cramps this morning and had them for a few hours. Not so much low back pain today. I test on Saturday which seems like such a long time to wait. Just taking it easy now until the end of term. 

Bubble-will be thinking of you tomorrow at 3. Hope the day how's quick and you hear positive news. Xx

Mrshol- I too was anxious about et and the thawing etc, but it turned out ok, so try not to worry. Will keep my fingers crossed for you xxx

Beany-when do you test?? 

Wlazlo-how are you? Do you test this Friday or Saturday??

Enjoy the hot sunshine girls! Hoping this is a positive week for all of us! Xxx


----------



## mrshol

Jh2016
Thank you I hope it does go smoothly

Wishing u all the luck Saturday 

What day embryo and grade did u have transferred? Do they give u a success rate? X


----------



## HopefulAmy

Is anyone else worrying about this heatwave? It's been 34 degrees here today I'm baking hot and worried about my embie 'cooking' inside me!


----------



## wlazlo1983

JH, sending you big hugs my dear and hoping it's all good symptoms!!!! My test is not until Monday, the 25th. My dh will probably be away so just me and my LO here.

Bubble, I will be thinking of you tomorrow at 3 my darling and keeping absolutely everything crossed that this bleeding is nothing serious. Hoping for some good answers!!!!

Mrshol, today's freezing and thawing techniques  are so good that it should be absolutely fine. Not long now!

Amy, yeap super hot here. Just drinking lots and staying pitot direct sun, although it's still super hot!


----------



## beany34

Just popping on quick to say good luck to bubble tomorrow   Hope it's good news   I know you're preparing for the worst but we are all Hopi for the best for you  

Amy - sorry to sound boring but I think our internal temperatures are pretty constant so enjoy the heat while it lasts!

Jh my OTD blood test is on Friday but I think we are going to test tomorrow, it's a bit early (7.5dp5dt) but I keep getting belly ache, I want to test before AF shows up and ruins my party!

Mrshol if you're used to the cycle in I see no reason why not to continue, gentle exercise is good for you and embie  

Wlazlo are you waiting till Monday to test?

Hope everyone else ok xx


----------



## Nelli

Hey ladies sorry I've been awol I've never cried so much or experienced so much heartache for the 2 X embryos we lost! DH took me away no internet or signal, for a few days, I had the miscarriage at the weekend and it was truly heart wrenching and the worst thing I've ever experienced. After some R&R and a lot of firm words with our clinic they have now agreed for us to have our final little Frosties ET this cycle so I think my rage and upset must of been vented in the right way as they wanted us to wait another cycle... But we're not. Thank you all so much for thinking of me. I'm ok now just still heartbroken 💔 Now praying our last little Frosties thaws!  And worried of future miscarriages...  

Beany - best of luck testing tomorrow! Hope it's good news 
Wlazlo - how are you getting on, when's OTD? Sorry I can't scroll back to see too far. Best of luck!
Hopefulamy- lol! That made me chuckle! I don't think our internal temp is affected bless you! Get them ice poles out!
Marshal - how are you doing? Have you had ET?
JH - good luck for Saturday it's so hard not symptom spotting!!
Bubble - oh goodness what an awful thing to still be bleeding, praying for you the scan went well, thinking of you X
Jo - how are you lovely? Thank you for asking after me X
Nettya - how are you doing?
Hey and best of luck to anyone I've missed X


----------



## beany34

Nelli so lovely to hear from you even if with not great news, im so sorry for your loss   at least you know a BFP can happen and im sure it will for you again soon   best of luck with your last little frostie xx


----------



## nettya

Oh Nelli, I am so sorry. There are no words.  I won't lie, it's scary to try again - I mean it's not every day you deliberately put yourself on a path to potential heartache but please take it from me, that it can have a happy ending.  You'll always remember those 2 little embies and they'll hold a special place in your heart.  After we lost our first at 6 weeks we went out for a special day out on what would have been his (felt like a him) due date - it really helped and holds precious memories for us. it was very healing.

Bubble - Good luck for your scan tomorrow - will be sending luck your way at 3. Has the bleeding eased off at alll?

Beany - I'm also 7dp5dt tomorrow and as you'll see below I've been naughty already! Good luck if you do test in the morning xxx

Wlazlo - are you testing early or holding out until Monday? I'm totally symptomless.  And I read back through my posts from my cycle that resulted in DD and that was totally symptomless too!

JH - The cramps could be a good sign! Think positive and hang on in there with the wait x

Mrshol - not long till transfer! I should think you'd be fine with gentle cycling if you're already used to it.  I had ideas of continuing to run but as soon as embie was transferred the interest disappeared quick smart!

Hopeful Amy - I've been thinking the same thing about the temperature - have been sweating buckets. It's awful!  But then think everyone else must be in the same boat.  And plenty of people have babies all the time in hotter countries than ours so as long as you keep fluids up and in the shade where poss I'm sure we'll be fine x 
My friend at work goes on mat leave this week and she was really suffering!

AFM well I was v naughty thanks to the influence of the current 2ww thread and tested early and OMG I got a faint but very there BFP on an FRER this morning!  I should be jumping for joy but given my history of immune issues and miscarriages I am treading with caution.  I need to get past 9 weeks to feel in any way comfortable but still, we're on our way which is amazing!  I actually started testing at 4days because some ladies on the 2ww thread were getting BFPs then - mine was blank as expected but I fell over when I did a test yesterday and saw a barely there whisper of a line. This morning's was unmistakably there.  I couldn't bear the vacuum of waiting in a pupo state this time, I'm not sure why!


----------



## Bubble1234

Thank you everyone for all of the luck and well wishes. It means so much to me. Im terrified and up very early this morning! Feel very sick this morning - probably anxiety provoked!

Nelli - sweetheart.         Im so, so sorry. There are no words I can say really. I hope in time you heal but you will always remember your 2 embies. 
I wish you all of the luck in the world with your next cycle. Xxx


Nettya - congratulations on your bfp! Crossing my fingers its a sticky one. Xx

Hopeful Amy - your post did make me smile. Im sure your embie will be fine - just drink plenty of water to keep hydrated! Yesterday was a scourcher - 34 degrees here and impossible to keep cool. I was like a bear with a sore head the whole day as have a vague background sick feeling and struggling to drink lots without feeling like Im gonna throw up so yesterday was a huge struggle - I hope today is cooler. Your embie will be happy whatever the weather he/ she is oblivious to it. Xx

Mrs hol - im sure cycling will be fine post transfer - especially if you are used to doing it. Only one more sleep for you until transfer day now! Very exciting.

Jh - glad you are feeling a bit more positive. The 2ww is torture. I have everything crossed for you. Xx

Afm - petrified! Cannot get back to sleep but at least dh alarm is now going off so I can turn on tv for some distraction. Will try and update later but may not be until late once I get home. Thank you all again for all the well wishes - it really helps. Xx


----------



## beany34

Bubble I'm nervous for you   

Nettya congrats and fingers crossed!!! When's your OTD do you get bloods done?

I'm not testing till this evening (extra 12 hours for hormones to kick in  ) .... Had a dream last night I had a positive test result, woke up early and felt pleased I didn't have to worry about it anymore then woke up again later realising I was an idiot and had dreamed it! No more sleeps till testing as clearly my brain won't switch off!!


Have good days ladies xx


----------



## mrshol

Beamy, best of luck for later 

Bubble good luck for later xx and I know not long now be glad to receive the call
To hear our embie defrost ok

Nelli I'm so sorry Hun I'm praying that this next cycle works for you I know it's hard but keep the faith
ET is tomor eekkk
Worried about embie thawing 


Nettya whoop congratulations
That's amazing news hope all goes well
For you 

I'm the same I'm not going to exercise after ET as I never did last time
But I have no parking at work so that's why I cycle in but I'm two minds what to do as
If I didn't get a bfp I would think its cause I cycled lol

Sorry if I missed anyone xx hope everyone is ok God  I'm boiling 

When everyone had their ET do they give u a success rate? Xx is it less than a fresh cycle?


----------



## nettya

Beany - how many days post transfer are you? I always use the first pee of the day as its most concentrated. You could risk getting a false negative by testing at the end of the day x. My OTD is Monday but I won't get bloods done - they don't give you your levels so I don't see the point. I'm a bugger to get blood out of too so would rather avoid the pain of someone digging around in my arm

Bubble - good luck for later, thinking of you x

Mrshol - my clinic told me FETs have a 40% chance of BFP. But having said that I have had a BFP from all 3 of my frozen cycles so it all depends on the luck of the embie draw and anything else going on with you. 2 of those BFPs sadly ended in miscarriage for me due to immune issues. The third - well, we'll have to wait and see!!


----------



## Bubble1234

Beany - good luck with your test! Exciting!! Fingers crossed for you.

Mrs hol - my clinic were very shady on success rates. I kept asking different people and no-one seemed to want to commit to any statistics which I found strange as Im sure I was given a success rate for fresh cycle. I did get one nurse saying that the success rates for fresh versus frozen werent that different anymore - so I took that to mean that if embie defrosted ok I would have same chance of success as I did for fresh cycle. I think it used to be that frozen cycles had a much lower chance of success due to the freeze - thaw methods but now that the techniques for freezing are much better the success rates are the same. Im sure your little embie will be fine.

Thank you again everyone for all of the luck.

How are you feeling Nettya?

Afm  - well I ended up being very sick this morning. Crawled back into bed and suddenly fancied a bit of cheese to nibble on so went downstairs to get some. Unfortunately I was working until late last night and dh didnt do washing up so I opened the kitchen door to the smell of last night's dinner so ran back to bed trying not to be sick again armed with a pack of choccie biscuits! Children then wondered into my room at 8 oclock to find me nibbling on choccie biscuits and told me off for eating biscuits in bed! Didnt know what to eat for breakfast as the thought of a lot of foods turned my stomach so ended up having a baked potato and cheese for breakfast!! Kids were very amused! This is def morning type sickness so I really dont know what to think. Hoping its a good sign! Was feeling better but the quesy feeling is coming on again and I really dont want to be sick again! Its making me feel more positive about scan though! 

Hope everyone else is having a good day! Thank goodness its a bit cooler!!


----------



## mrshol

Omg help girls I'm indecisive about the embryo glue again just spoke to embryologist and she thinks I won't need it whereas the other one said try it! 

Who had embryo glue and who hasn't? Xxp


----------



## wlazlo1983

Nelli, my darling I am so sorry again. I know exactly what you are going through, so close but so far at the same time. No matter what anybody says it still hurts like hell. The only thing that made me feel better was when my friend said, it really hurts and I'm hurting but think about that poor baby. That must have been something wrong and the pregnancy would have resulted in an unhealthy baby. All we want is s healthy baby that doesn't have to suffer when it's born. So think about this baby. Not sure I explained it right here but it made me feel less sad

Bubble, that's a great sign this morning! Ohhhh sweetheart I'm keeping everything crossed for your scan today! 

Nettya, great news! Praying it's a sticky one!!! I'm still staying away from pee sticks.

Mrshol, I didn't have glue. Neither fresh no frozen cycle.

Beany, good luck for your test tonight. Be careful though as the best time to test is morning, they say! Thinking of you my dear, xxx

ATM Still no testing, planning Lord of things to keep my mind busy, like a trip to IKEA and rearranging house when LO at the nursery, plus back to work next Thursday so that's on my mind too. Felt like almost testing yesterday but dh helped me to stay strong


----------



## HopefulAmy

Bubble - thinking of you having your scan today. Hope that sickness was a good sign   keep us posted love

wlazlo - omg I love ikea! Have fun!

nelli - I'm so sorry     empty words I know but I don't know what else to say as I know nothing I say can help...

afm - thanks for all the reassurance about the heatwave! Started testing already this morning, I just can't help it! Tbh I think it gives me a feeling of some control, something to do. I know full well nothing will show up this early but it makes me feel better. Am   I know  

Must dash to pick up DS. Love to all xx


----------



## beany34

Bubble was thinking of you this afternoon hoping for a happy update soon  

I know FMU is the best to use but it's just because you've not gone to the toilet for hours so the hormones are more concentrated.... So I didn't go to the toilet for hours this afternoon instead! 

Cautiously happy to report   !! 36 hours until my bloods are taken but right now we are celebrating that our little blob has at the very least given it a go!

Mrshol I didn't use glue, it's not proven, just do what you feel is right! Good luck tomorrow  

Anyways feel a bit weird now, big hugs xx


----------



## nettya

Yeehah Beany! Congrats ))

Bubble, I hope all went ok, thinking of you x


----------



## wlazlo1983

Beany!!!! Yey!!!!! Great news!!!!

Bubble any news Thinking of you lots, xxx

ATM I've just been telling everyone that AF cramps are very normal and now I'm getting mine. Ohhh this is s**t and I'm feeling super low. Keep telling myself I had AF cramps with my unexpected pg in January, with my DS I had it too but still cannot help it that I feel pants  There is my punishment for complaining I had no symptoms


----------



## beany34

Wazlo hahaha that's one of the reasons I was determined to test early, belly achey feelings maki me confused! Figured negative test was less of a slap in the face than the witch!

Thank you both, still feeling weird


----------



## Bubble1234

Hi everyone

Thank you for thinking of me. Sorry for the late update - I fell asleep so early last night. Now up in middle of night feeling nauseous and cant sleep! My scan, much to my surprise was normal for this stage! Showed a single pregnancy where it should be measuring the right size! No heartbeat yet but I was warned by the nurse when she booked the appointment that this may be the case as its a bit early. The sonographer was very reassuring. They are getting me back in on Tuesday by which time there should be a heartbeat. I dont think I will be able to relax until I see a heartbeat but at least its good news for now. She could see no reason for the bleeding - its funny - i dont know whether Im reassured by this or not. I think I was hoping for a - oh yes I can see what is causing the bleeding but dont worry its nothing to do with the pregnancy - type scenario. Its strange as Id say its a significant amount of spotting - 3 -4 wipes worth and often bright red - very disconcerting. I hope it goes soon as I feel very attached to the seed after seeing him and I dont think any amount of scans will stop the worry you get when you see blood but I guess Im going to have to find a way of coping with it. Ive basically been told unless it gets worse or I get any pain to try not to worry.

Anyway enough of the me post...

Beany - congratulations! Thats fantastic - fingers crossed for good beta results on friday! Thank you for thinking of me - it means so much. 

Wlazlo -   its just horrible not knowing isnt it and cramping does mess with your mind. It is number 1 symptom of people getting a bfp but that wont help put your mind at rest as deep down you know that but we also know it can be a sign of af. Try and ignore it as much as possible - easier said than done I know. Its so hard. When is your otd? Crossing everything that its a good sign for you. Xx thank you also for thinking of me today - it means a lot. 

Nettya - thank you also for your thoughts. Xx

Hopeful amy - I can completely sympathise with wanting some control over this process. That is exactly why I tested early as couldnt stand feeling so out of control and just felt I needed to be doing something. Again thank you for your thoughts. Xx

Mrs hol - oh I know - its so difficult isnt it? Its such a new treatment. When I said to our clinic I wanted to use it they gave me a whole speech about how its still early days in using it and they dont currently know how useful it actually is. Studies - mainly done by the manufacturer are promising - but they wouldnt want bad results for a product they are marketing. My clinic said that they have as yet seen no difference in success rates between those who use it and those who dont so they dont push it on patients - it is there as an extra. I know someone on here said their clinic use it routinely. I didnt use it on fresh cycle and got a bfp. I used it on this cycle and got a bfp - obviously I will never know if I would have gotten a bfp had I not used the glue this time. Its a difficult one - it really is your call. In my honest opinion I think it probably doesnt make much difference to chances of success as I think if things are going to work they will and sometimes no matter how much you put into it things dont work for reasons far beyond anyones control. I suppose it boils down to you being happy in the decision you make and whether you would be comfortable with whatever outcome if you have or have not tried it. I hope that makes sense - I think Im rambling. Goodluck with whatever you decide. I will be thinking of you today and looking forward to your update later. Best of luck. Xxx


----------



## mrshol

Bubble that's great news really hope a heartbeat is seen next time

Thank you, I think I'm going to stick with what we had last time and give the glue a miss as it worked last time so going to keep things the same

Thanks for your advice xx

Beany congratulations yay abscing news so happy for u! 

atm I can sleep at all , dreamt I had a bfp last night and I haven't even had transfer yet haha it's gonna be a long wait I'm sure

Hoping my embie defrosts ok today. Will keep u posted

Hope everyone is ok today xxx


----------



## jh2016

Bubble, I'm SO pleased for you! I was thinking if you yesterday at 3 and sending positive thoughts! Try and keep relaxed until weds! Xxxx

Beany and nettya, huge congrats on your bfp, that is super news! Xxx

Hopefulamy, it's too early for you to test! Keep away from the sticks!!! Xxxx

Mrshol, wishing you the very best of luck today. I hope your embie thaws beautifully and all goes well.xxx

Johopeful, how are you getting on, not heard from you in a while, hope you're ok xxx

It's going to be cooler today thank goodness! Enjoy! X


----------



## beany34

Yay bubble i knew it!!!! I completely understsand how can you relax when theres bleeding?! Lots of sickly feelings is great too, roll on heartbeat tuesday  

Early start mrshol! Good luck today, fingers crossed will be thinking of you   thaw well little embie  

My get up time now... First and last day at work a pupo/pregnant lady! Xx


----------



## nettya

Hooray Bubble!! Roll on Tuesday for the heartbeat scan xxx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Bubble!!!! Yey what a great news! I know you still won't be able to relax but it's all good on the scan as it should be. Let's hope the bleeding goes and you see your little heartbeat on Tuesday! That news just put a big smile on my face! Absolutely amazing! 

Beany, I know. I was so close to testing this morning but still stopped myself, my LO is at the nursery and my dh not back until late so it would have been a very lonely day if it was bad news. I will wait and keep telling myself it's not AF cramps and that I had them before and it was ok!!!! Have a lovely day, xxx

Mrshol, good luck thinking of your embie thawing today, xxx


----------



## mrshol

Thanks everyone xx feeling so nervous!

Just off for a acupuncture session! 

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Nelli - I'm so sorry. I can't begin to imagine how you must be feeling. I hope in time you will start to feel better and positive about the next steps and I wish you every success in them   

Bubble - Great news! Glad to hear everything looks good   I hope the bleeding stop for you too. I can imagine it can be really concerning. When is your next scan?? xx

Beany - Woohoo Congratulations!! Great news.xx

Mrshol - Best of luck for today!! x

AFM... Sorry i've been AWOL for a couple of days but happy to report that we too have got our BFP!! I tested on Wednesday at 9dp5dt as my DF is working today and tomorrow and I didn't want to be on my own if it was bad news... I am in utter shock as I really wasn't expecting it. I've been having cramps and various twinges and still having them, so we're still really cautious. We have a long way to go yet and it's early days, but we are over the moon!!

OTD is tomorrow, so i'll ring clinic then and book in for a scan. My clinic don't do BETA tests, so i'm really tempted to pay and get them done elsewhere. Oh and also going to test EVERYDAY!!! 

Hope everyone else is ok - will try and catch up properly xx


----------



## HopefulAmy

Jo, Bubble and Beany - hooray! Great news! 

mrshol - good luck today 

Have been feeling _really _nauseous all day today so hoping that's a good sign - with my DS I was sick from 4 weeks until he was born. I know testing this early is pointless but it makes me feel better. No idea why


----------



## beany34

Hooray Jo!!! Congratulations! Fab news yay   xx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Jo!!!!!! Amazing news!!!!!


----------



## mrshol

Hey ladies

Excellent news thawed 100% and top grade hatching blastocyst onboard

Very exciting and feeling positive! 

Jo beany and bubble amazing news yay so happy for you all

❤❤❤❤ Thanks for all ur support xx


----------



## HopefulAmy

Fabulous mrshol! Congrats on being pupo


----------



## Bubble1234

Yay! So much positive news on herw today. 

Thank you everyone again for all the kind words of support.

Jh - how are you doing? Hope cramping is settling. Xx

Jo - yay!! Congratulations! So pleased for you. If you are testing everyday - dont do what I did amd spend days panicing about a lighter line. The pee sticks can be evil after the first couple of tests. Xx

Mrs hol - fantastic news! Hatching is brilliant! Congratulations on being pupo! Xx

Hopeful amy - sorry to hear you are feeling nauseous. Hoping its a good sign for you. Xx

Wlazlo - well done for not testing. I hope the cramps settle. Xx

Beany - fingers crossed for good beta results tomorrow. Do they phone you back with the results the same day? Xx

Afm - was so, so sick this morning at 530 and then 630 and then spent until lunch time feeling hideous. Taking it as a very good sign but I did feel very miserable - and then felt guilty for feeling miserable. I had forgotton about all day nausea and how minging it is. Oh well its reassuring and Id only be worrying and wishing for sickness if I didnt have it. 

Have a good evening everyone. Xx


----------



## nettya

Jo!!!! Mrshol!!!! Great news for both of you today xxx

I've been really tired all day - hoping that is a great sign. My line on my FRER was nice and dark this morning so I think I'm going to slow down on the testing now to 1cb digi a week until scan date


----------



## beany34

Mrshol that's just perfect, congratulations!! What's your OTD? Do you get bloods done - am I the only one getting. A blood test to confirm??!

Yes bubble I go in first thing then get to ring up for the result later in the day... Got my second pea stick ready for first thing in the morning    Nervous! Also scoffing everything I love that I remember tasted naff last time with DD just in case it's good news  

What's good day... Hope it continues into tomorrow for me   Xx


----------



## wlazlo1983

What a fantastic happy day today!!!!!

Mrshol, great news about your ET!!!

ATM Still cramping a bit, plus still feeling pants so had snickers and bag of M&Ms for lunch then felt guilty and had two boiled eggs. And I found an avocado so I had that too...god what's wrong with me Reminding myself cramps might be a good thing!!!!


----------



## beany34

Wlazlo I'm still getting the odd ache and twinge - very bloated, mainly in evenings but generally I comfy most of the time... Not long now, fingers crossed for you x


----------



## mrshol

Beany it's Sunday next week my OTD and no I don't have my bloods done

Thanks everyone for the comments.. Felt very positive yesterday now the oh it's not gonna work is setting in already! Felt some twinges in left side of belly was wondering if it was moving about

Also concerned about picking up my dd. She's so heavy and they said if b careful picking her up as strain on uterus

For those who already got lo how did u deal with this or u not worry to much? 

Couldn't sleep at all last night so tired xx


----------



## jh2016

Huge congratulations Jo! I'm so so pleased for you! 

Well done mrshol on transfer! Sounds very promising!

I am 10dp5dt and test tomorrow. Feeling very emotional and nervous. Cramping has completely gone and I don't have any symptoms or weird feelings at all. I feel completely normal-physically! A whole different story to how I am mentally!!! I'm praying that this thread is now on a bfp roll! I really want to jump on that bandwagon as I've never had a sniff of a bfp. Will keep you all updated.

Xxxxxx


----------



## nettya

Mrshol - my consultant said not to pick her up for a few days (yeah right!) we've minimised it by my husband lifting her in and out of her cot at night and in the morning and I've made sure to crouch down and get her to climb on me and then stand up to minimise the effort the abdominals have to do. I felt that As long as It didn't feel  like I was doing stomach crunches to lift her it would be fine. 

Jo - good luck for tomorrow! I've been tired but haven't had symptoms either this cycle or the cycle that is now 2 and asleep next door so don't worry about a lack of cramping 

AFM got my nice proof on a CB Digital this morning so am calling it official and am going to ring the clinic to confirm time to get my next lot of meds on Monday 😍x


----------



## beany34

Mrshol my lo turned 2 on sunday although she still small for ahe weighs nearly 2 stone, i been throwing her in air been sat on kicked in belly suqueezed round middle and picked up lots! My nurse said no heavy lifting but depends what i consider heavy lifting, also there would be less own children oit there if ot made much difference!! Just be as normal as possible is my view  

Jh im 9dp5dt and get bloods today, this is supposed to be the earliest reliable day for using pregnancy test too so if you wanted to get ot over with the hcg will either be there or not by now   although another 24 hours of pupo ignorance sounds good to me right now...

Ive just done a FMU pee stick and although postitive the line was so so so SO very feint   not feeling hopeful gonna pick up another test on way home from hospital to do again before ring for result... Gomna be a long day  

Nettya beat me to it, congrats on your offivial BFP!  Xx


----------



## mrshol

Thanks ladies you know what it's like you look into everything don't you. I just lifted her out her cot this morning not even thinking about it!! Was kicking myself after... Need to take more care

Nettya congratulations xx yay 

Beany good luck with ur blood test all this waiting is so hard isn't it 

Jh, good luck with testing praying u get ur bfp

Xx


----------



## Bubble1234

Mrs hol - my 2 are 4 and although I have tried to avoid lifting them there have been occasions where they have bedn upset and I have lifted one. Also I was around a friends during 2ww and her 2 year old was about to do something dangerous so I lifted her up - she was super light though!! Im used to picking up 4 year olds!! I would probably air on the side of caution and avoid too much lifting but doing it occasionally Im sure is fine - you would probably be alright if you did it repeatedly to be honest - your body is used to it - I dont think it will make much difference to outcome as long as you are not lifting heavy weights or feeling like the lifting is a strain.

Beany - Im sorry your test was lighter today. Was it the same brand? I would try not to read too much into the faintness of the line. I had this worry early on that I had a fainter line 2 days after otd. Also when I had my bfp with the twins my line was super faint on otd with the clinics test - and that was twins! So I dont think it is always clear at this stage. Crossing my fingers that you get good news later. Let us know. Xx

Nettya - yay to clearblue digital result! 

Jh - hoping the fact that you have had cramping which has now gone is a good sign for you! Fingers crossed for good news tomorrow. Xx

Wlazlo - your lunch sounds great!!! Hmmm I fancy m and ms.

Afm - more bleeding this morning! The last couple of days its been lighter so I was hoping it would settle! I get yhe impression whatever it is its here to stay. Its really difficult to stay calm about it. Also feeling hideously sick... have 8 hour day at work tomorrow and Im worried Im going to struggle with it... hoping its a good sign. 4 more sleeps until next scan...


----------



## mrshol

Bubble I hope your ok , can you not take the day off of work? 

Thanks for the advice it's so hard trying to pick them up isn't it. Xx


----------



## beany34

well I think I was just in a panic coz I was staring at the stick and hadn't left it 3 minutes before looking, it's no different than the first one! Anyway bloods came back good, they wanted at least 40, preferably 80 and we scored 125 so definitely definitely pregnant! Can't get head round it, expect scan in 2 weeks to help cement the idea in unless any symptoms start before that - OMG!!!!

4 more sleeps isn't long bubble, not sure what to suggest at sickness but don't expect sympathy from the fetility doctors as it's just a really good sign!

I'm going to sit in the sun with a sandwich now and try not to worry so much now! X


----------



## mrshol

Beany that's amazing news yay xx


----------



## Dan1990

Hi all, 

Good luck to everyone on here!

Not really been on here much as I've been trying to keep myself busy. Am 6dp3dt and nearly going crazy but back to work on Monday so might keep my mind off things.
Been having some symptoms including tiredness, very sore, veiny boobs, cramps in tummy, constipated, nausea. Hoping these are all good signs and not just the progesterone! they told us not to test until 30th but so tempted to do it Wednesday but then again don't want to be in work if its bad news!


----------



## jh2016

Fab news beany! Try and relax now xxx

Hi dan1990, it's so hard not to symptom spot. I hate the 2ww! My otd is tomorrow and that's when I'm going to test because for me personally, getting a negative would be so upsetting and having to carry on with the meds knowing it's negative would be too much for me. I'm just not brave enough to do it! I'm SO nervous about doing it tomorrow!!! I believe there must be a reason they make you wait! But, lots of ladies test early! Do whatever feels right for you! X


----------



## wlazlo1983

Bubble, are you ok? Was it just morning spotting again

Beany, yey amazing news!!!!


Nettaya, great news!!!!

JH, I'm sticking to my OTD for the same reasons that you are. I quite like my PUPO bubble and I'm scared to test! Good luck tomorrow my lovely, I'm two days behind you. Monday.

Dan, so hard not to symptom spot. I'm trying but it's super hard.

Mrshol, no option of taking it easy and not lifting my LO as my dh works away a lot, and then we ended up in s hospital last weekend so I didn't get s chance to take it easy. I'm hoping that didn't do any damage but I'm just thinking a lot of women don't realise they are pregnant for a long time and lift etc. But then that it a completely different story to ours

ATM Cramping seemed to gone away, or maybe I chose to ignore it while running around IKEA, twice


----------



## mrshol

Wlazlo haha hope u got everything u needed

And yes I feel the same it can't be helped can it and hoping I'm doing no damage 

I'm symptom spotting too.. I'm so thirsty and hungry! Plus get twinges in belly so wondering if it's embedding but then it's moved from right to left so many not xx God knows just hope it's happy implanting in there xx


----------



## HopefulAmy

I think it's impossible to avoid symptom spotting! I'm nauseous and exhausted, convinced I'm pregnant one minute then the next minute I'm thinking don't be daft of course you're not pregnant. These drugs really mess with your head   (Not to mention your body!) I'm also addicted to googling. Finding this 2ww really tough. 

My DS has just turned 5 and is a big strong lad. I've stopped lifting him since ET and he's a bit upset but I don't want to take the risk (it's not like he's a toddler). I've told him I've hurt my back. Hate lying to him but can't tell him the truth in case I get a bfn, he's desperate to be a big brother bless him

Bubble sorry you're struggling with nausea too


----------



## jh2016

I got a bfn.


----------



## mrshol

Oh jh I'm so sorry!   xxx


----------



## wlazlo1983

JH, no!!!!!! Honey I am so sorry my lovely! I don't know what to say sweetheart sending you big hugs and lots of love. The next few days will be horrible but you will get through it. I am so sorry


----------



## nettya

Oh JH I am so sorry. i hope you have lots of nice things to distract you this weekend. So sorry again


----------



## beany34

Oh jh im so sorry   absolutly gutted for you    xx


----------



## HopefulAmy

Oh no jh!! Am absolutely gutted for you


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Jh - I'm so sorry. I know nothing I say will make you feel better so i'm sending you lots of  . Thinking of you xx

Bubble - You're right about the lines getting lighter! I've tested every day since Wednesday   This morning I used a First Response test and the right hand line was slightly lighter than the right hand line on Thursdays test...   . So I have decided I'm going to do one more Clearblue next week just to see if it's changed to 3+ weeks and then thats it!

Sorry the bleeding hasn't subsided Bubble. I can imagine it's worrying 

Dan - Hope the 2WW isn't driving you too crazy. I know a lot of ladies test early, I did on this occasion purely because my DF was working on OTD and I didn't want to be on my own if it was bad news. Previously I tested on OTD, I couldn't bring myself to test early. You need to do whatever you feel comfortable doing xx

Beany, Wlazlo, Nettya, Mrshol and HopefulAmy - How are you doing? xx

AFM - I had a bit of a nightmare with my clinic. I rang them yesterday to notify them of my BFP, to book a scan and to get more Cyclogest. I don't know about your clinics, but mine only provide enough to see you through to OTD! So my main priority yesterday was to get more. I called in the morning and spoke to the receptionist who said someone would call me back. I then left 2 further messages and got nothing!! 

Fortunately, I was able to get hold of some today from a lady I've met through IVF, but not ideal! I didn't have the car today so I couldn't get to the clinic! Hence trying yesterday! The clinic rang back this afternoon very apologetic  

Anyways, I have my scan booked for 12th August, fingers crossed everything goes ok until then


----------



## mrshol

Johopefor2016 

My clinic provides it until 12 weeks that's really annoying u had to chase for it, glad u managed to sort it out tho

I'm ok but over thinking and worrying about every thing and that's it's not gonna work etc etc stressing out and worrying stress is gonna mess things up 😪😪

Wanting to test already lol

How ru feeling? Are u worried something might go wrong still? I remember my whole pregnancy with my dd I was so worried it was going to be taken away from me as its seems to good to be true doesn't if xx


----------



## HopefulAmy

Johopefor2016 - what a nightmare with the cyclogest! Glad you got sorted in the end.

struggling here. dh has been stressed out with everything (we are mf so he hates seeing me take the drugs etc when it's his swimmers at fault, makes him feel very guilty) and his response to that this weekend has been to get drunk   so he had a bit too much last night but had a hair of the dog when he got up and has boozed all day   i know he finds it all hard but so do i! i think he's fallen asleep in the garden now, which is no bad thing - about an hour ago i had to stop him strutting round to tell our neighbour to f off (she's about 65 and asked him nicely yesterday to move his van because it's parked near her house). head in hands here.


----------



## wlazlo1983

Amy, it's hard for them. It's hard seeing your loved one go though all of that. I hope he just gets it out of his system this weekend and gets back to normal. Big hugs it must be hard. My dh seemed completely uninterested through the whole thing I had to sit hit down and pretty much say I'm
Not doing it on my own, I'm not having that baby by myself, he did get bette, bless him... He is great now. He is trying to get a day off for my OTD on Monday too

Jo, what a nightmare! Glad you got it sorted my dear, xxx

Mrshol, it's super hard that 2ww, I've got two days left and struggling a bit too. Reading too much into my body too. Must stay busy!!!


----------



## mrshol

Wlazlo I know u can't cope and it's only been two days!! You've done well not testing already 

Jo, it's hard for our other halfs isn't it... Hope he's feeling better about things tomor xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Amy - I think it must be hard for him knowing that you have to go through all of this. Maybe thats just the way it helps him to relax? There were times my DF didn't seem supportive and not fully understand the way I was feeling, he'd just disregard it and I had to sit down and chat with him about it. Its better now - maybe it would help to talk about it? 
Sorry you're struggling xxx

Mrshol - They're going to do a prescription for me next week that'll see me through to 12 weeks. But so strange that they don't do enough to tide you over! When is your test date? I'm still cautious. Still having cramps, which could just be the cyclogest but who knows! No real symptoms as test apart from lack of appetite and very sore boobs!!xx


----------



## mrshol

my test date is a week today seems like a life time away

When I was pregnant last night I asked for the pesseries as they never gave them to me but I was nhs funded then so they were saving costs lol xx


----------



## mrshol

Ladies I'm going crazy this tww is so hard and a week to wait

Got lots of white discharge today so been googling that for hours lol

For those with bfp what symptoms did u get xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hi Mrshol, 

Its so hard isn't it. Don't think I had any discharge. The only real symptoms, I had during the 2WW was the cramps and then sore boobs nearer to OTD. Apart from that - zilch!

I actually had similar cramps too 1st time round and got a BFN, so it's difficult to say that a certain symptom is good or bad. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## mrshol

Jo hopeful thank you xx it's so hard isn't it I just want this week over with now! X


----------



## HopefulAmy

Am also going mad mrshol. Am really stressed out! DH is drinking again today and being an   which really doesn't help. He called me a hormonal cow this morning because I went to do the laundry instead of staying in the lounge to argue with him  . Then I got abusive text messages from him. This 2ww is awful


----------



## mrshol

Amy tell me about it me and my hubby been rowing loads then rowing that I'm saying it's not gonna work as I'm stressed out arguing!! Aggghhh

When is ur test date?

I'm sooo tired too think these tablets knock u out don't they!!

Aggghhh wish I could sleep until Sunday next week xx


----------



## HopefulAmy

Transferred 2 day embie last Monday and my clinic said to test in 2 or 3 weeks!! I don't think so   AF is due 30th so am figuring that's a realistic OTD


----------



## Hetty 27

Hello ladies,

Hope you don't mind me crashing your thread, but I'm just starting my fet cycle and I've been a total idiot and forgotten to increase my oestrodiol from 6mg to 8mg. I've posted a thread on the fet board if any of you can offer words of comfort, About what your dose was and if I've totally messed my cycle up. I've missed 3 days at the higher dose, not started progesterone yet.

I'm freaking out abit argh".......

I've posted 1 Becca Hous


----------



## beany34

Hi hetty have you another scan booked before transfer? I'd increase your dose today and then ring clinic tomorrow see what they say, if your lining is thickening ok it'll not be a problem - I started on 4mg and only increased to 6mg and will stay on that dose X

Amy and mrshol sorry about your OHs they seem to be making it a difficult journey! I can't offer any advice, mine is OK a bit forgetful and un-thoughtful but ok!

Mrshol I didn't get any symptoms, had some belly type cramps things before and after ET and still some today, horrid progesterone!!

Wlazlo hope you're feeling ok about OTD tomorrow, hope your OH has the day s good news and you go out celebrating!!

AFM I might be in trouble, good trouble! These last couple of hours suddenly got really nauseous   I'm terrified of throwing up! One one hand know it's good if it's morning sickness and on the other hand terrified I'll feel like this for months  

Anyways gonna stay on here a while to support you remaining testers... BFP ladies have you found any pregnancy threads, didn't know where to start?!


----------



## mrshol

Beany thanks xx so hard all this waiting Aggghhh 

Hope ur nausea gets better although def worth it isn't it 👍😊 

Anyone testing this week? Xx


----------



## Bubble1234

Jh - Im so sorry.     This process isnt fair and a real struggle at times. I hope that you have had support this weekend. Sending you lots of hugs.      it is tough but I hope you can pick yourself up and try again. Xxx

Wlazlo - Im ok thank you. It is the same bleeding I have been getting most mornings. Just horrid when for a couple of days it seems to be getting less and then it comes back again!! Id say its more than spotting but literally just happens once a day! So strange and so unnerving. I burst into tears when it happened the other morning as its impossible not to worry! Just praying everything is still ok but at same time petrified that its still happening as the further along the pregnancy gets the harder its going to be if something goes wrong - does that make sense? I just wish it would go as Im finding it hard to not panic and to stay strong about it. How was your ikea trip? Good luck for otd tomorrow. Xx

Jo - that's terrible about your clinic! It sounds similar to what happened to me! I wonder if we are at the same place. So lucky that you knew someone who could supply you with some emergency ones! I think cramps is normal as everuthing is stretching down there Ive been looking back through my first pregnancy diary and in the first few weeks after bfp I mentioned having period type pains a lot - it really worried me at the time but all worked out well. Xx

Mrs hol - sorry to hear you are struggling with 2 ww. It is so hard. I wouldnt worry about white discharge - I had loads with my first bfp. None this time though all Ive got is stupid bleeding! Bit worried Ive not got it this time tbh as it was a main symptom for me first time round. Hope its a good sign for you. Xx

Hopeful amy - Im sorry to hear your husbands given you a hard time this weekend. Is he working this week? That will hopefully give you a break and hopefully he will be feeling better by next weekend and hopefully a bit more supportive. Sorry to hear you are struggling with 2ww too. Its so hard - I dont really have any suggestions other than keep as busy as possible. Its horrible. Xx

Beany - sorry to hear the morning sickness is hitting you too. It horrid - but very positive sign! I too hate being sick - had a phobia about it my whole life - was never really a sick child or young adult - would get sick maybe onve every 3 - 5 years. So the all day nausea and being sick nearly every day I struggle with BUT hoping its a very good sign and trying to feel positive about it - I would worry if I didnt have it. There is a waiting for early scans thread in the pregnancy clubs bit of fertility friends which I have headed over to. 

Welcome hetty - Im sorry cant help much on the increased dose of the tablets as I was on patches and been on same dose throughout. I agree with beany - now you have remembered increase dose and phone clinic in morning to see what they say. I dont know but wouldnt have thought it would be too much of a problem at this stage as you will be scanned to check lining thickness and response anyway - if anything it may just delay the lining being thick enough at the scan (hopefully not) but if it does I wouldnt have thought it would delay things very much for you. Try not to worry. Xx

Afm - just waiting for viability scan on tuesday and praying we see a heartbeat. So worried about bleeding but have been very sick last few days so fingers crossed all is still well. Im very scared though and dont want to be discharged from the clinic who are largely reassuring and understanding into the hands of the gp who convinced me I was miscarrying! Also dont remember the midwives last time being very reasauring either! .... all that's assuming the scan brings good news! I feel like I am actually going crazy!


----------



## wlazlo1983

Good evening girls, so dh couldn't get tomorrow off so we tested tonight and it's a BFP!!!!! Still cannot believe it but it's great news and it will take me a bit to get used to the fact it happened!!!!! Yey!!!! Will officially still test tomorrow morning

Girls, I will write more tomorrow. My LO is teething so it might be a hard night so every minute in bed is precious! Thinking of you all, xxx


----------



## nettya

Wlazlo - that's wonderful news! Congratulations xx


----------



## HopefulAmy

Wlazlo fabulous news!!    and with evening wee too - must be a strong one!


----------



## mrshol

Wlazlo amazing news yay xx


----------



## HopefulAmy

Who is still in the 2ww? Is it just me, mrshol and dan1990? Have I missed anyone?


----------



## Hetty 27

Thanks for the advice ladies,

It was all fine at the appointment today, phew.

Congratulations Wlazlo

Good luck for those on the 2ww


----------



## LouLou46

Hello, 

I hope you don't mind me bulldozing in on this thread!! I'm 6dp5d FET and as of last night I've had a little spotting!! I'm worried it's not worked again!! I'm
On Cylogest and Lubion so I thought it would hold of my period...
This is it for us, it's been 8 long year and thus would be our 5th IVF attempt... 

I'm silently holding on to hope but really think this is the end of the road for us


😂😂😂😂


----------



## Bubble1234

Oh loulou bless you and welcome. I hope you are wrong. I got spotting 5dp5dt this time around and then bright red blood day 6 and then a combination of colours until day 10. I was convinced it was over and tested day 7 as wanted an excuse to come off medication early as it was torture and was convinced it had failed. I was amazed it was a bfp! Im now 7 weeks. - bleeding has come back but my last scan was promising. I hope its a similar story for you and the spotting is a good sign - just wanted to post that to reassure you it doesnt necessarily mean the end of the road - could be implantation bleeding. Fingers crossed for you hun. 

Wlazlo - huge congratulations to you. Xxx


----------



## LouLou46

Hi Bubble1234

Thank you so much for your reassurance. I was also thinking of testing early just to see if I can come off of all the medication early if it's a BFN, but at the back of my mind I'm holding out for it to be implantation bleed... It's great to hear other stories of similar symptoms with a BFP... Did you have any pains??

I have slight cramping but not like period pains!!

X x


----------



## wlazlo1983

Thank you very much everybody! It's amazing news and we I feel so blessed!!!!

Amy, I'm so sorry your husband is being a pain. Like the 2ww isn't hard enough. Mine actually asked me last night if I'm going to be less grumpy now? Like I chose to let those stupid hormones effect me! Ohhhhhh...that's all I can say!!!!

Bubble, your scan is not long now. I hope it will make you feel better, xxx

Jo, Natteya, how are you feeling?

Ohhh Beany, it's funny how you start getting annoyed at the morning sickness one moment and then you start feeling guilty. I hope you don't have to suffer through that the whole pregnancy.

Mrshol, I didn't have any discharge but it might also me a side effect of the medication. 2ww is a nightmare! I'm
Keeping everything crossed for you my dear, xxx


LouLou and Hetty, welcome! Good luck for you 2ww!!!


----------



## mrshol

Wlazlo thank you , do hard waiting isn't it

Hope ur feeling ok? When is ur scan? X


----------



## wlazlo1983

Mrshol, it's super hard former that always was the hardest bit as it's completely out of my control. I'm ok, thank you. With my first pg at that stage I was the happiest person on the planet because I never been pg and after so many years of trying it finally happened. Unfortunately now after my natural pg and then mc in Jan I'm quite nervous now. Scan on the 16/08 a few days later than 6w1d but that's the earliest my dh was off and I didn't want to go by myself.


----------



## beany34

Oh wlazlo that's fantastic!!! Congratulations so happy for you  

Loulou I had weird cramps and bad belly feeling throughout 2ww but only ever thought of it as the cyclogest but you really need to stay on meds until OTD even if you get early negative - early negative can always turn into a positive... Good luck!

Good luck tomorrow bubble, at 7 weeks you should see the HB and with all the nausea and sickness it's a very good sign the little bean is settling in   Thank you will try find the scans pages  

AFM I am still slightly concerned that morning sickness can start at 4w1d pregnant and wondering if it's all in my head - thankfully it is just nausea I don't like it but I can live with it.... Wondering if it's all in my head sometimes!

Congrats again wlazlo and keep chins up mrshol and Amy it won't be long now! Xx


----------



## mrshol

Beany maybe it's twins  hope it's settles soon I had real bad morning sickness with my dd and its awful 

Wlazlo I can imagine how u feel, I worry about everything and my whole last pregnancy just takes so much to get here your frightened it's going to get taken away aren't you xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hi Loulou, implantation bleeding is common around 6dp so hoping thats what it is for you. 

Wlazlo - YAYYYYYYYY!!! Congratulations!! So pleased for you xx

Beany - I don't seem to have an nausea... yet! I've just joined one of the early pregnancy threads. Bubble and Nettya are on there too. Heres the link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=345539.msg6346118;topicseen#msg6346118 xx

Hetty - Glad everything was ok at your appointment xx

Bubble - Is it your scan tomorrow? I'll be thinking of you. I was really naffed off with the clinic. Poor show! I'm at the Hewitt Centre, what about you? xx

Amy - I'm really sorry you and your DH are arguing. The stress and upset really isn't what you need right now. I hope you can sort it out. 2-3 weeks is a long time before testing! My clinic gave 10 days from ET to OTD. The HCG hormone is released on day 6 and is strong enough to detect on a HPT day 9, so its strange for them to give you such a long time!!xx

Hope everyone else is ok? xx


----------



## HopefulAmy

Hi Loulou how are you doing today?

Jo - my embie was only 48 hours old so think I need a bit longer than ladies who had blasts. Testing daily anyway cause I'm obsessive like that  

Mrshol - how you doing?

Bubble - let us know how your scan goes  

Afm - awful cramping yesterday and today. Was feeling really positive until the weekend now I'm feeling like it can't have worked   sigh


----------



## LouLou46

Morning Ladies,

Well the latest update is that the spotting has stopped, I still have slight pulling/cramping pains though. 

I contacted the Clinic yesterday and they said to rest up, which I did!!

Today I've been really naughty and I have literally just done a ClearBlue digital after sneakily picking one up whilst doing the shopping this morning, purely with the settling of my mind that my period was on its way.... Now I don't know what to make of it but it's flashed up Pregnant 1-2 weeks!!!

I'm not due my blood test until Friday so I know I can't go getting ahead of myself quite yet!!

X x


----------



## HopefulAmy

Ooh Loulou how exciting! Congratulations


----------



## LouLou46

Well I must say I have a little spring in my step but am in no way thinking we're in the clear quite yet!!

I can honestly say though in all the years we've been at game, I've never seen that word flash up on a ClearBlue!!

I'm only 7dpt so it could go anyway at this stage...

Perhaps it was a the talk of an exotic holiday we were looking to book last night as we thought it was all over..


----------



## HopefulAmy

Loulou 7 days past a 5 day transfer is perfectly reasonable to get a positive. Believe it!


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Ah LouLou great news! Like Amy said 7dp is a more than reasonable time to get a BFP!! xx

Ah I see Amy, I understand why they say 2 weeks for you then xx


----------



## nettya

Definitely a BFP Loulou! You can't beat seeing those words on a CB Digi 

I'm having a really slow day today - for once I didn't test and it's driving me mad! I've got my scan date now - it's all official yay! I'm now counting down to 15 August. I'm sure I had sore boobs by now in previous cycles but nada yet - I keep poking them lol. Apart from a few twinges and early wake ups to pee I have nothing else going on.
I had forgotten how much harder the 3ww is from the 2ww!


----------



## wlazlo1983

Lou that's amazing!!!! Keeping everything crossed for you my darling.

Amy, how is everything!!! Are you having a bit of a break from you dh now? I hope he is behaving sweetie!!!!

I'm going to stick around girlies, to see how you are all doing!!! At the end we are all in it together and you were fantastic support to me!!!


----------



## HopefulAmy

Wlazlo DH is back to normal. Drunkenly told me on Sunday how much he loves me and how sorry he is I've got to go through all of this... Infertility is tough on all of us. 

I've just looked back through my diaries from previous tx and both times I had really bad AF cramps, one tx was bfn and one was bfp so I guess bad cramps are just my reaction to progesterone. Yay. 
Trying to stay positive


----------



## Bubble1234

Hi ladies

Loulou - fab news!! Big congratulations!!!

Just a quick update - scan today not good - no heartbeat and our embie hasnt grown. Bleeding on ultrasound. Absolutely devastated and cant understand it as Ive been so sick and was measuring spot on last week. ... i suppose there is no reason really.   petrified of miscarrying but guess will just have to deal with that..

Anyway just wanted to say thank you to each and every one of you for all of the support over the last couple of months of insanity! Best of luck to each and everyone of you. 

Hopeful amy and mrs hol I am crossing everything that you get your bfps.

Wishing everyone who has their bfp a happy and healthy 9 months. Xxx


----------



## nettya

Oh Bubble, I'm so so sorry. has your clinic told you to see your GP or EPU? They will be able to give you your options for what to do now. I've been there and know how devastating it is. I am truly sorry for your loss. Huge hugs xxx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Bubble, I am so sorry my darling! There are no words and what's to come will be the most horrible experience you will have ever. And I'm only saying that from my experience! You will be ok though my darling! You are stronger than you think!

Nothing anybody will ever say will make it better now, so I'm just going to send you lots and lots of love! Please take care of yourself!!!!


----------



## mrshol

Bubble  I'm so so sorry that's awful news, feel so sad   this journey can b so unfair

Sending u lots of love and hugs and thinking of u xx take care of yourself huni xxx  Wishing u all the luck in the world for ur next cycle xx

Wlazlo aww thanks Hun glad ur sticking around with us tww ers 😊

Loulou that's great news yay congrats 
Nettya hope ur feeling better today and yay to ur scan date
How many weeks will u b then?

Hopefulamy Glad u and ur DH have made up. Def a hard journey for everyone 
Hope ur feeling better today about stuff I'm always questioning everything and makes u so down doesn't it

I'm ok just worried about Sunday it's a long week already! 

Xx


----------



## HopefulAmy

Oh Bubble!! I can't believe it! So so sorry


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Bubble - I can't believe it! I'm so so sorry. Nothing I can say will make you feel any better. Thinking of you and sending you lots of love and


----------



## beany34

Oh bubble   I'm so incredibly sorry I wasn't expecting that   Take care of yourself, or hopefully your family will take care of you, again so so sorry xx

Loulou congratulations I hope it's a sticky one for you, fingers crossed for OTD, do you get a beta done?

Not long will the weekend  Jo and mrshol, keep your heads on straight and stay busy!

AFM too scared to go to early scan boards! No nausea today, which is good but also worrying, it's going to be a long wait till my scan although looking at some peoples dates mine is really early - on the 5th when I'll be 5w6d! 

Oh feel so sad today after bubbles news... No pressure ladies but we need more good news on here      Xx


----------



## HopefulAmy

I really need to stop testing   it was ok when I kind of knew it was too early but now it's making me paranoid  

Can anyone help me work out a reasonable OTD? I had a 48 hour embie transferred on 18th July. My clinic said to test in 2 or 3 weeks and not to use urine tests but to get a blood test done somewhere (god knows where?, can't pick one of them up in tesco). That seems far too long for me but when I was reading back my ivf diaries yesterday comparing symptoms (how sad am I?) my last tx had an otd of 18dp2dt! Normally AF would be due on 30th so I thought that would be my OTD but I really don't know. I think I need to stop early testing but I don't know when to actually test  

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Hetty 27

Amy does that make your embryo 11 days old today? 

I tested every day with cheap pee sticks all through my last fet and got my first, very faint positive when the embryo was 12 days old. The line got gradually darker and had a good strong positive when the embryo was 16 days old. 

A negative today means nothing x


----------



## HopefulAmy

Hi Hetty, yes I think that makes my embie 11 days old today. I've been testing since 2dp2dt   obviously I knew that was too early but with so many early positives flying around I thought maybe by now... I'm just really confused. Am using very cheap 10 miu eBay tests.


----------



## mrshol

Hey girls

I'm worried sick today I tested Monday 4dp5dt and got a very faint positive then tested again yesterday and it was clear line, this morning I was hoping for a darker line but I'll say it was slightly lighter and I got cramps! I'm worried it's a chemical pregnancy 😢

Sorry I didn't say Monday was just so scared of temping faith and was gonna say Friday if still all good but now I feel it's game over xx


----------



## LouLou46

Hello Ladies,

Amy - My OTD is Friday and I had ET last Tuesday so it would be 10 dpt, if that helps!

I've been for my blood test today, the clinic wanted to do it early because of the positive HPT yesterday and today, and to check my progesterone as well. Just waiting for the call now!!

Xx


----------



## HopefulAmy

Loulou how old was your embie at transfer?


----------



## LouLou46

It was a 5 day blastocyst....

X


----------



## LouLou46

So I've just had the call from the clinic...

My beta is 62, which they said they're happy with 2 days before the OTD, but my progesterone is very low. They now want me to double my Lubion and Cylogest and retest on Friday.

So near yet so far!!!

X x


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

LouLou - That's good and at least they've addressed the low progesterone. Fingers crossed for a higher beta on Friday! xx

MrsHol - Try not to worry. It's still quite early for testing, your embie will still be implanting so the cramps could just be that. They say by day 6 that the HCG hormone starts to be released, so it may detect then but even that can still be too early. Try not to be too disheartened. I have my fingers and toes crossed that you'll get that BFP! xx

HopefulAmy - I had a 5 day embie transferred and was given an OTD for 10 days later. It's a bit shabby that your clinic haven't given you specific date, you'll drive yourself mad with not knowing when to test! I'd say 12 or 13dp would probably detect. Apparently with a 3 day transfer, 11dp is enough to be detected on a HPT, so that's why I say 12 or 13! 
In terms of the beta where are you based? Some clinics will do it privately, but will obviously cost you! I know there's one in Manchester and Liverpool that offer beta. But that could be no where near you! xx


----------



## HopefulAmy

Hi Jo I'm just north of Liverpool actually, which clinic is it?


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Amy - It's called Pall Mall Medical and it's in St. Pauls Square in Liverpool. I know ladies who have been to the one in Manchester as you get the results the same day. There's also one in Newton-le-Willows. Here's the link if it helps https://www.pallmallmedical.co.uk

xx


----------



## mrshol

Jo hopeful thank u for making me feel better, I know I'm crazy testing so early but with my dd we tested 5days past 5day embie and the line got stronger each day. Hoping it sticks!! Agghh 

Seeing my acupuncture lady tomor so hoping she can send good vibes down there lol

How are u today Hun? 

Loulou same with my clinic.they told me 10dp5dt


----------



## beany34

Amy the OTD is supposed to be 14 or 15 days post ovulation so for your 2 day embie 12 or 13 days post transfer - take your pick, Saturday or Sunday! Maybe take 3 days off testing to stop driving yourself mad! I just used a normal asda test.... Good luck!!

Mrshol I don't think the lines necessarily get darker so try not to obsess about that but you're still very early, it could be the hcg and cramps released from implantation but as we've seen on this thread it doesn't mean it's enough on the OTD   just think snugly thoughts and test again in a couple of days or better still on OTD   when is that??

Loulou that's a good beta mine was 125 on 9dp5dt, fingers crossed for Friday though, every step is huge now! X

Xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Mrshol - It's not crazy. Lots of us have been there. Praying for a sticky embie for you too xx

I'm feeling ok, felt really nauseous all day but I had a chinese last night so I don't know whether it was that! Will see tomorrow if appears then! x


----------



## mrshol

Thanks ladies tested again this morning ha and it was a good line, OTD on Sunday so three more days

Hope it sticks! 

Who else is left to test? 


Thanks for all ur support. X


----------



## HopefulAmy

Fab news mrshol!!!!!

I think there's only me left as everyone else has tested early. I tested again today I can't help it. 10dp2dt bfn. Surely I'd see a result by now? Starting to think it hasn't worked


----------



## wlazlo1983

Mrshol great news!!!!

Amy, don't give up hope yet. I'm keeping everything crossed for you to see the second line, xxxx


----------



## mrshol

Amy don't give up yet it might be a late implanter! Keeping everything crossed for u xx

Wlazlo thanks xx am feeling very happy this morning just hope it stays xxx are u more likely to have a chemical pregnancy then before your OTD? 

Mines three days away now. Xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Amy - I agree with the others, it could be a late implanter. It could still be a little early to detect. On a 3 day transfer, 11dp is enough to detect HCG - Yours was a 2 day wasn't it? So it could still happen. I really hope it does   xx

Mrshol - Great news! xx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Good morning my lovely ladies. I had a bleed this morning and I'm already at the clinic waiting for my bloods. Im actually very very scared right now, too scared to go to the toilet to check if I'm still bleeding. I feel like crying but trying to hold off.


----------



## mrshol

Wlazlo oh no!! Big hugs xx praying all wil be ok xxxxxxxx thinking of u x


----------



## HopefulAmy

Thinking of you wlazlo let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Thank you Amy and Mrshol, they just rang back and my levels are very high which indicates ongoing pregnancy. They moved my scan forward too. They say there is no need to repay the bloods. I cannot help it though but still be super worried, I think I felt more bleeding but still too scared to go and check, sounds ridiculous but I'm so scared.

Ohhh what a roller coaster!!!!


----------



## HopefulAmy

It's totally understandable that you're scared! The bloods sound good though. When is your scan?


----------



## mrshol

It's not silly I would be the exact same 

Am so glad your bloods came back high yay 

Thinking of u and keeping everything crossed xx


----------



## Bubble1234

Oh Wlazlo - just read your post. Big   to you. Glad your levels are high and scan being brought forward. In all the research Ive done on bleeding in pregnancy there are so many stories of ongoing pregnancies and bouncing babies at the end of it all so try and stay positive hun. It does seem to be a common symptom and doesnt necessarily mean the worst.   everything is ok for you hun. I know what a horrid symptom it is to have to deal with in pregnancy and how difficult it is not to worry. When is your scan? Xx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Thank you girls. My scan is on the 9th. 

I'm so sorry for the sad posts


----------



## nettya

Oh Wlazlo I hope everything is ok. If you're worried and want to get things checked out before the 9th call your local EPU and tell them you've been bleeding. They could get you in for a scan and put your mind at rest xx


----------



## LouLou46

Oh Wlazlo it sounds like you've had an anxious few days by great that your levels are nice and high.

I was chatting to my clinic about bleeding and period like pains and they said 80% of their patients experience it, it just is part of IVF.... Try not to stress yourself out too much.

I had my 2nd blood test today, which is my official test date, and my beta has nearly doubled to 118, which they've said is good for only 10dpt, and my progesterone is now at 25. They'd prefer it to be over 30 at this stage, but they've said all the meds are clearly working and they hope for a much higher level, when I test again on Monday. 

Still so near but yet so far from actually being able to believe this might be happening. Because they would like my progesterone to be higher I'm so worried that it'll just not stick....

X x


----------



## beany34

Wlazlo I was the same yesterday, rang hospital in a panic but felt better after thinking rationally about it for a few hours waiting for my call back from them!! Thankfully mine hasn't persisted, how are you today? I know what you mean through I keep thinking I feel something but there's thankfully been nothing when I've checked.... My scan is 5th and as I'll only be 5+6 they can't bring my scan forward as they wont see anything before that! On the positive side of it I'm feeling sickly again this afternoon  

How's our weekend testers, got you final tests at ready?? 

Xx


----------



## beany34

Sorry loulou we cross posted - congratulations! That's a good result for 10dpt, my clinic say they want it above 80 so all looking good, no idea about progesterone levels mine have never been measured as far as Im aware, how come you test again on Monday? X


----------



## mrshol

That's so good how your clinics check your hcg levels etc

Mine don't do anything I just have to take a test plus given progesterone pesseries to take twice a day and three daily oestrogen tablets

How many are u guys taking?

Just popped to get a few things in shops and ended up getting more things than I wanted bags were so heavy I'm not worried I might mc!!! So stressful everything I do I question any twinge anything agghhhh

There's people out there smoke drink and do all sorts and come across no problems yet I feel like I'm walking on eggshells xx sorry for ranting just feeling so anxious I'll b so much happy when Sunday comes and I'm still pregnant then next mile stone will b the scan. X


----------



## wlazlo1983

Beany, that's great that yours has stopped. I am unfortunately still bleeding a little, now it's dark brown blood. I always kept saying I will stay away from Google and just trust the clinic but not today and it does say that mc starts like that:

Mrshol, I'm sure a few bags won't do any harm. Keeping everything crossed for your OTD!!!!

Lou that's good news! Let's hope your progesterone levels go up!!!!


ATM just sat here feeling sorry for myself. I bled more today and trying to hold on to the tiny bit of hope it's can still be ok. But it's sooooo hard I'm normally the most positive person ever but not today. Just sat here cuddling my LO to sleep and don't seem to be able to let go of him my dh is away and I didn't tell him I bled more, I will wait until he is back tommorrow. He seemed very nervous when I rang him in the morning.


Sending love to everybody, I'm sorry for yet again sad post


----------



## mrshol

Wlaslo thank you, I know I already got my Bfp but it's weird how it doesn't seem true until ur OTD 

Do u have more chances of mc before ur OTD do u think.? Just wonder why they say to wait til that date even if u do test early and get a bfp

Sorry to hear your bleeding that must be so worrying and I'm not surprised ur feeling down. Dos ur clinic sound worried after ur bloods? As they came back good does that mean your more than likely not to miscarry? Xx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Mrshol I was meant to say official OTD.

My clinic was happy with the blood results but that was early in the morning. I bled since then. I might ring the out of hours number to talk to somebody.


----------



## LouLou46

Progesterone is the key to maintaining the pregnancy, do they're just re-checking again in Monday to double check all the meds I'm taking are upping the level. It's upped 180% since Weds so fingers crossed they are happy with the level on Monday.

I'm now on 3 X Cylogest a day and 2 X Lubion... Along with the Clexane injection I'm feeling a bit bruised and battered now but will happily take it if all is well in Monday!!

I want to get a little excited but still feel very dubious about it!!

X x


----------



## HopefulAmy

wlazlo - brown blood is old blood, so could be the remainder of your earlier bleed just making its way out.   If I were you I would hold tight to your LO all night long (DS is 5 and still co-sleeps with us) breathe him in and get comfort from his warmth. Thinking of you xx

mrshol - I'm on 4 oestrogen tablets a day and 6 progesterone pessaries. Lovely. Also walking on eggshells, crackers aren't we  

afm - my clinic have got back to me with an actual OTD of Wed 3rd with a hpt. Aaaaages to wait!!!


----------



## wlazlo1983

Amy, 3rd will be here before you know it! I'm hoping you get BFP, have you tested recently? It does help taking comfort from him, especially as it's just us home tonight.

Lou, wow poor you that's a lot of stuff. I'm hoping my it will all help you!!! Keeping everything crossed for healthy outcome!!!!

ATM more bleeding, not enough to fill the pad but turning reddish now Feeling low, sad but still somewhere there having a bit of hope. Spoke to the clinic out of hours number, they told me to carry on with my meds, reassured brown blood is ok(like you said Amy) and come for my early scan, unless I bleed more. So now it's just a waiting game


----------



## LouLou46

How is everyone doing today??

Feeling a bit down today and I have a tiny bit of spotting today, only ever seems to happen when I go to the loo for a no2, but I haven't had any for days!! Now I'm thinking it's all over and clearly my progesteone so levels are going to maintain a pregnancy!!

I thought seeing/hearing it's a BPF would be the best news ever, but yet again it's given with one hand and feels like its being taken with the other!!

Xx


----------



## mrshol

lou lou so sorry to hear that I really hope it's just part of your normal healthy pregnancy 

WlaZlo big hugs xxx how's ur bleeding been today xx


----------



## beany34

Oh loulou it's scary isn't it but even when it happened to me on Thursday and knowing bleeding at ANY time in the first trimester is normal I was in a blind panic! Stay positive Monday's reassurance will be here before you know it  

Wlazlo how you doing? I did read something on thrusday, a blog about pregnancy worries and it mentioned bleeding and that 20% of bleeds in early pregnancy result in miscarriage.... I read that and felt more worried but the blog carried on to say that it meant the remaining 80% of these pregnancies continue to result in healthy pregnancies   Don't lose hope yet X

Amy the 3rd is only 4 sleeps so very close!!

Mrshol - enjoy your OTD tomorrow hope it feels real then!

X


----------



## mrshol

Beany yes I know yay so glad it's finally hear it's been a long long week! Line was nearly as dark as the control line this morning so hoping it's the same if not darker 
I'm obviously so happy it's a bfp but also so anxious it all might go wrong!


I worry about chemical mc and just mc in general!! I'll feel better once I've seen a heartbeat! X

How are u feeling? Xx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Hi ladies, you are all so lovely, thank you.

Lou, if it's only been a little than it should be ok. Is it Monday you get your bloods done again? It's super hard not to worry no matter what you read, isn't it? I'm keeping everything crossed your levels are rising!!!!

Beany, thank you for citing the blog. I'm hoping I will be the 80%. I still have this tiny bit of hope left it will be ok.

Mrshol, great news on dark line!!! Woo hoo darker every day!!!!

ATM more bleeding last night, I almost gave up hope. Feeling quite low but still hoping for a miracle that my little embie is still there and everything is ok. Will see how it goes for the next few days, then ring my clinic and see if they want todo bloods, pg test or wait for my scan!

Love to you all, thank you for sorting about me.


----------



## mrshol

Wlazlo aww bless you, thank you too 

Yes don't give up yet I know it's hard but 80% is high and I'm praying ur in the minority! 

Thank you, it's good I know but still worry feel like u can't enjoy the positive news can u as ur frightened something will go wrong

I remember my whole last pregnancy I worried constantly aggghh xx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Mrshol, thank you.

This worrying is brand new to me. My proud pregnancy was so easy and simple. I loved every moment of it and now....ohhhhhh so scary:

Amy, how are you my lovely?


----------



## HopefulAmy

Hi wlazlo - thanks for asking. Going mad tbh. Also looking after my friend's baby grandson today which is really hard right now. He lives with his granny (my friend) as his mum has problems and in any case is currently missing... Sad state of affairs. So unfair when I'd give my right arm to have a baby


----------



## LouLou46

Hi Wlazlo,

Yes it's very hard at times just to forget about it all. I think I even wrote on here to comfort someone else that according to my clinic 80% of IVF patients experience bleeding, just a shame I can't heed my own advice.

I think because I know my Progestrone level is lower than they'd like, I'm constantly googling and it can indicate an eptopic or miscarriage, which I'm now convinced will happen to me.

I'm trying to take comfort in that fact my hcg had doubled and Progestrone had nearly tripled yesterday from Wednesday's test, so fingers crossed Monday will put my mind at ease a little.

Hope everyone is holding in there!! 

Xx


----------



## mrshol

Wlazlo same here pregnancy went well last time I just couldn't help but feel so anxious about everything! Silly huh!

Amy I'm totally with you, always the way people can have babies easily that don't deserve them it's so unfair xx


----------



## beany34

Both myself and OH worried throughout whole of previous pregnancy, on OTD he said he was going to enjoy is one... Bit of a bleed 3 days later and we are back to worrying! Mrshol I'm the same will feel better when ween heartbeat but then I will start to worry again waiting for my next scan (3weeks later)! I really want to enjoy it this time, just gotta get over these tough few weeks first   oh and mrshol I can't believe your dark test line will fade in the next 24 hours so I'm pretty sure you'll have a lovely day tomorrow!

Wlazlo is it getting worse or just still a bit of spotting - that blog I read did say it only takes a small amount of blood to tinge the usual cm pinky   If you are still concerned on Monday just call the clinic again, everything crossed for you  

Well I'm counting down to my scan with everything crossed for seeing the HB but I've got a tough week, my DP is flying off to almost the other side of the worl with work in the morning and won't be back till next Saturday! X


----------



## mrshol

Beany, I know I always thought I'll b more chilled out the second time around but I'm no different! Forever googling etc
Was looking up miscarriage statistics earlier! Driving myself crazy

I'm so worried I'll wake up tomor and I'm not pregnant anymore.. Worry that other girls had positive tests then mc before OTD 😓

Roll on the next few weeks for both of us, to hear and see heartbeats etc 

Xx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Girls, thank you for asking.

Amy, what a sad story. One of my neighbours found out she was pg few months ago and all she could say was 'well now it takes me for ever to leave house with one, how will I e et leave with two'. That was a few weeks after I just had my mmc so you can imagine how I felt. My friend told me on Monday she is pg too, she told me after I had my BFP. Really sweet and she is a great mum but she got off a pil and baaamm pg. she actually said if they decide not to have another one they need to be super careful because she just gets pg when she sneezes. Bless her, I know it's weird but I'm worried to tell her I might be loosing this baby, I think she won't take it well and will feel 'guilty' for being pg. I know, silly.

Beany, thank you. I will ring the clinic. I think I'm done, more spotting today and I think I saw clots too. I run out of the toilet pretending it didn't happen. I know silly. I will see what they say, probably bloods or will refer me to EPU.

Lou, it's good your bloods are doubling and tripling, im hoping it will be ok. Actually I have a good feeling it will be ok m dear!!!!

Mrshol, so hard to stay positive

ATM another soppy post but I think that's me done. I'm so sad, that little ray of hope is gone now, although my dh keeps saying that we are not out until they confirm it. It's nice to have him back home too.


----------



## mrshol

Hey girls another Bfp for me on OTD yay

It says 1-2 weeks is that right? Seems really early as when my sister tested non ivf tho it say 2-3 or 3-4 weeks? X


----------



## LouLou46

Morning Mrshol,

Fab news!!! That's exactly what mine said so sounds good!! Exciting!!!

Xx


----------



## mrshol

Loulou thank you xx yay xxxx


----------



## HopefulAmy

Great news mrshol   

wlazlo - sending big hugs   it's not over yet sweetie hang in there. You can self refer to EPU, just say you're pregnant and you've had bleeding they will check you out straight away xx

loulou - how are you feeling?

beany - hope your week without DP flies by. Are you in work this week to distract you?

afm - another 3 days to get through before OTD. Have tested every day and they are all negs but clinic have told me it's far too early to test and to wait until OTD. Have got awful period like cramps this morning, they are really bad, don't know whether that's good or bad. AF was due yesterday. Otoh I got awful cramps around 4-6 weeks when I was pg with DS so who knows. Not me that's for sure! Hey ho. No idea how to make this time pass faster! I've emailed my clinic this morning asking if we can cycle again straight away if this cycle fails. We only have enough financial and emotional budget for one more go, plus I'm getting on a bit   We just want a baby!!!!  Wish I had a magic wand


----------



## mrshol

Amy thank you xxx still can't believe it

Praying u get ur Bfp in three days xxx

Wlazlo I'm so sorry I'm really hoping everything's ok xxx


----------



## LouLou46

Amy, I know exactly what you mean... If it's any help we cycled straight away from our BFN last month. It's seems so cruel that al any of us want is to be a Mum, one of the most natural things in the world for some....

I suppose why I'm so anxious for this one to be ok, is that we have been trying for 8 years, after numerous assisted ovulations and 5 IVF's, thus one being the only frozen we've ever managed, this really is the last chance saloon for us, both financially and mentally!!

I hope that all the love & support for each other on here is pinging out into the universe for it to all be ok!!! (I'm not normally that namby pamby with all that out in the universe stuff, but at this point I'm grasping onto any hope I can!!!)

X X


----------



## wlazlo1983

Mrshol, great news my dear!!! Amazing!!!


Lou, keeping everything crossed for tomorrow's bloods for you sweetie!!!

Amy, three more days, so much can change. It's too early!!!!

ATM, will ring clinic tomorrow and maybe go to EPU.


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hi Ladies, 

I typed a post yesterday but I was looking after my friends 3 year old whirlwind (in a nice way) of a son, so I had to abort! So i'll try and catch up.

Wlazlo - Sorry you're still having the bleeding. The EPU sounds a good idea - if you don't want to wait until tomorrow, they will be able to help you. It's good your hubby is back - support for you both. Keep us updated  

Mrshol - Great news on your OTD BFP!! xx

Amy - Not long to go - I really hope you get that BFP  

Beany - Sorry your DP is going to be away, will he be there for your scan? When is it? Mine seems ages away yet xx

Loulou - Will be thinking of you tomorrow xx


----------



## beany34

Wlazlo glad you DH is home to support you, I'm still hoping the best for you and good news comes from th clinic or EPU very soon xx

Jo my scan is on Friday! I'll be exactly 6 weeks so a bit nervous they'll not see HB and I'll have nerve wracking wait for another scan - with DD I had scan at 6+1 and saw HB so will defo panic if it's not seen... Will be on my own too as DP not back home till midnight and I've had to put my DD in nursery for the morning to keep her out the way too!

Loulou all fingers crossed, I hope al the love and support pings back down form the universe to you  

Mrshol 1-2 weeks means 3-4 weeks pregnant apparently so yes it's about right but don't worry too much about the weeks bit that isn't very reliable! Do you have a date for a scan?

3 more sleeps Amy, maybe lay off the pea sticks for a couple of days and let the hormones accumulate! Not long hon, fingers crossed for you X

AFM all ok but feeling lonely already and DP only been gone just over 12 hours! Will be busy until scan on Friday which worries me a bit, feel the need to be ready for or it and if time goes too quick it'll be here too soon!! Not feeling much so bit nervous xx


----------



## HopefulAmy

wlazlo - how you doing? any more bleeding?

loulou - that's helpful knowing you could cycle again right away, thanks. We have been ttc for 11 years, tried everything under the sun, investigations, pills and potions, IVF/ICSI twice, DDFET and we're nearly done too. 

afm - Tested again this morning, I know its two days before OTD but I'm 14dp2dt so really I'd expect to get a result, and it was a BFN   Will test again on OTD but not expecting good news. Gutted. Was donor embryo as well so we'd been given really good odds (about 70%). Might arrange a blood test for Friday (18dp2dt by then) to confirm before I stop the meds and buy wine.

Hope the clinic will let me cycle again straight away. We have planned for one more DDFET cycle, where I'll have two donor embies put back (only had one this time). If that doesn't work I'm buying myself a tiffany necklace and seeing a counsellor to move on from this hellish journey. I'm very lucky and grateful to have my son from one of the cycles of ICSI and I know how fortunate I am. Just wish I could make him a big brother


----------



## mrshol

Beany that's good then about being correct on weeks and yes just got scan date 22nd at 8:45! Seems ages away I know is only three weeks but it feels like a life time away! 

Amy I'm so sorry I really hope u get it surprised Bfp on ur OTD 

Wlazlo how r u?

Loulou I really hope it's good news xx

Well I'm obviously glad i got my Bfp but once again feel as tho I can't relax as I'm constantly worried I'm going to mc. Just want to get the scan out of the way my the next few weeks then I can relax a little.


----------



## LouLou46

Morning ladies,

Well after 11 tries they finally got blood out of me, my veins were definitely hiding today!! Please pray/sprinkle/cross that those levels are good!!

Mrshol, I totally know where you're coming from, I too am petrified that of my Progestrone doesn't go up I'll mc!!

Amy I hope you get that surprise BFP!! 

How's everyone else today??

Xx


----------



## mrshol

Loulou praying ur levels have gone up. When will you know? 

If they aren't can they up ur dose? 

I know it's stressing me out and I should b happy but I feel miserable as I'm so frightened I'm gonna mc! 
Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## LouLou46

Hopefully I should get the call around 1ish....😁😁

If my levels still aren't where they want them, which is over 80 for the Progestrone and early 300's for hcg, they have said they may up the Lubion. At this stage, money isn't and shouldn't be an issue, but at £100 a blood test and £180 for a weeks worth of Lubion, I'm hoping I don't need anymore Lubion!!! Argh!!

Mrshol, I'm the first not to listen my own advice at times, but I've decided no amount of worrying/anxiety is going to help the outcome. I know it's so hard to preoccupy your mind with something else, but try and relax and think positively!! Say a little mantra 'this is going to be a healthy, happy pregnancy!!' (More universe stuff I know!!!) But believe me it works to making you feel more positive!!!

X X x


----------



## mrshol

Loulou I know ur so right and I would say the same but when it's yourself it's easier said then done to listen to your own advice isn't it haha! 

Wish I wasn't a over anxious person hate being like this

Really hope ur results come back good and u don't have to pay for anymore drugs xx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Amy, I can imagine how disharted you feel but please try and wait till it's a confirmed bfn. I will still keep praying it will change for you!!! Thank you for asking, I've had a little bit more bleeding only on wiping it does look like AF blood so I'm not feeling positive but I still do have a tiny bit of hope but that's only me. I will ring clinic today and ask for bloods for tomorrow, I don't want to do it today, it's my day off with my boy and we always have fun stuff planned and I don't want to ruin it by dragging him to a clinic, it's a 45 min drive both ways.

Lou I'm playing for good blood results for you! Please let us know!!!

Mrshol, like I said I have a good feeling about this one for you! Good luck my darling.


----------



## Danaa

Hello ladies and i apologize for jumping in on ur thread like this but I'm very worried and i don't know where to find answers.I had my egg retrieval at the beginning of July after I used a Decapetyl shot to trigger bcs I was at risk for OHSS,after the retrieval my period showed up in around 4-5days and bcs oh the mild
OHSS I had the doc decided to do FET in September Bcs August the clinic is closed,now my question is do any of you have experience with Decapetyl used as a trigger shot?!Did ur period showed up on time after??Stupid me didn't track ovulation this cycle and I don't really know what is going on with my body Bcs i have had multiple ovulation pains and fertile cm.My period is due in 4days but if I O on cd24 when i had the last fertile cm and O pains then my period would be delayed by a lot and the transfer might be pushed for the beginning of
October.Can anyone help with an advice or personal experience?!
Thank you and I apologize again for jumping on ur thread.


----------



## LouLou46

I ended up calling the clinic in the end as the suspense was killing me..

So my hcg level is now 306 and my Progestrone is 120....Really happy with those levels... So I'll need an intralipid tomorrow afternoon for the immune side of things and a scan 2 weeks today!!!

Sorry Danaa, I don't have any experience with that trigger shot!

😄😄😄😄😄


----------



## mrshol

Loulou yay so pleased xxx 😊


----------



## wlazlo1983

Lou that's amazing news my dear!!!! Woo hoo!!!!


----------



## mrshol

Wlazlo I really hope it's not hun  praying it will all be ok xxx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Loulou - Great news!!! xxx

Danaa - Sorry I can't really help as I never used that trigger, but I can say since starting fertility treatment my period has never shown on time, I suppose due to all the medication. Has your clinic said you will be doing a natural FET? If not and its medicated, you won't need to worry too much about ovulation. Maybe try and ask your question on the general FET board, rather than a specific thread. Someone may have an answer for you there?x

Wlazlo - Have you managed to arrange bloods? Im still hoping everything is ok  

Amy - I really hope things turn around for you on OTD. On another group i'm a member of, one of the ladies had a BFN on OTD. When there was no sign of AF, 4 days after she did another test and it's come back positive. So try not to lose hope - I hope you get your BFP xx


----------



## Danaa

Ty Jo and Loulou and congrats Loulou.


----------



## beany34

Loulou I'm so pleased for your blood results... Now the 2ww madness waiting for the scan begins!!

Wlazlo hope you've got your bloods sorted for tomorrow, will you get results tomorrow as well? I'm feeling. Really positive for you honestly so I hope I'm right  

Amy I agree 14dp2dt with a BFN doesn't look great   bloods are better guide so until then you still have a little hope to work with   How come Double donor odds were so high, as in why would it be any better than any other embryo?? I used DE but my odds just went up to the same as everyone else is what I mean! If all has gone wrong I hope you get to start again soon to complete your dream xx

Big hugs everyone xx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Beany, thank you. I know how you feel when your dh is away. Mine is away lots too, not for as long as yours 2,3 days at a time but it's still not great when you need them. I hope your feeling is good, got bloods tomorrow at 10.

Amy, I think blood test is the most reliable check before you decide to move on. You are so lucky to have your little one and you will have another baby!!!!!! We all will!

Jo, thank you. Got them booked now. Had a great day with my LO, super naughty but all worth it. One day of the limbo is not going to hurt but my little dude had a blast. All parenting rules out of the window and just spoiled him rotten!!! One of those days

Danaa, I'm sorry but I don't have any experience with triggers so I cannot help. Good luck my dear.

Lou, great news again and good luck with your wait for the scan!!!


ATM, bloods tomorrow, I'm very nervous but somehow still gave this tiny hope, it will hurt more probably if it's bad news but I've always been so positive, or naive maybe No
Matter what the outcome today it only convinced me more I've been already blessed with my little boy with the fresh cycle and we will have another baby!!!!


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Thinking of you today Wlazlo   Really hoping for good news for you   Sounds like you both had a great time yesterday  

My DF is away a lot too. Ranges from 2 -3 days to 2-3 weeks at a time, I hate it at times, and hate being on my own but it does make it all the more special when he's here.


----------



## wlazlo1983

Thank you so much Jo! How interesting about the line and the hcg levels I never knew. Sorry I read your other post on the other page which I'm still too scared to join officially.Are you feeling better now?

Well, I have my results and my hcg is over 8000 which is good. So it's still a progressing pregnancy. Now I have a scan next Tuesday and we will see how that goes. The nurse said it might be that we have an identical twin pregnancy even with one embryo transferred and we will see two sacks. Ohhhhh this is way too nerve wracking!!!

Thank you so much girls for your concern! You are all amazing!!! I wish I could just take you all for a coffee and a massive cake!!! I know we are still not out of the woods but one step closer


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Wow! Wlazlo that sounds amazing! So glad your levels are rising! Don't worry - I understand. I was apprehensive about joining too. I'm feeling better now. No cramps - they seem to come at night. Maybe it's because my body is completely resting?! Who knows!

I was trying to find a cake and coffee emoji.. no such luck!


----------



## nettya

Wzlazlo - yay! Best news I've heard all day 🍰🍰🍰🍰🍰🍰


----------



## mrshol

Wlazlo yay that's amazing news am so pleased yay xxz


----------



## wlazlo1983

Thank you Nettya, I was brave to join the other thread. So many bad news there today. That poor girl ohhhh your heart breaks How are you doing?

Jo and Mrshol, we are still not out of the woods because I suppose bleeding in pregnancy is never good but hopefully now when it stopped everything will progress well.


----------



## beany34

Yay wlazlo that sounds great! Hopefully spotting stop so you will be less anxious about scan next week now   Xx


----------



## LouLou46

Yay!! Wlazlo... That's great news... Woo hoo!!

🍰🍰🍰🍰🍰🍰🍰🍰🍰🍰🍰🍰🍰🍰🍰☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕ (obvs Decaf!!!!)

Xx


----------



## HopefulAmy

Fabulous news wlazlo! Have been thinking about you


----------



## wlazlo1983

Amy have you tested yet? Thinking of you today my dear?


----------



## nettya

Oh I know wlzazlo - it's heartbreaking to read. It's why I ummed and ahhed about coming back on here for this cycle. The support is fantastic but the bad news help fuel our anxieties. Still, I think the support outweighs that. I am now in a private ** group with the ladies from the Due date thread from my DD and we talk every day still and loads of us have met - very special life long bonds can be formed here.

I'm doing OK - feel on safer ground today having escaped blood free yesterday! I know it's common but for me it's never been good news. I got my 3+ on the CB digi this morning so can wave goodbye to testing and try and relax a bit for the next few days.

Hope everyone has a good day today xxx


----------



## wlazlo1983

Nettya, exactly like you said I know myself bleeding during pregnancy happens but it never is a good sign, so I'm hoping both of us will be blood free from yesterday! Have a lovely day, xxx great news about your CB result!!!


----------



## mrshol

Nettya that's great about the clear blue how far gone r u? Might do my last one as well but wondering how long I should wait my OTD was 31/07 xx


----------



## HopefulAmy

OTD today and another bfn. Tbh I accepted it a few days ago. Just want confirmation now so I can stop the meds, buy wine, then go again for our last shot. 
Good luck to you all. 
Over and out girls.


----------



## nettya

Oh I'm sorry Amy, take time to gather strength for your next go - I hope that will be the one for you xx

MrsHol - I'm 5weeks 5 days today (or 21dp5dt!) - gosh, cannot believe it was only 3 weeks ago we had transfer!!


----------



## mrshol

Amy I'm so sorry wishing u all the luck with your next cycle xxx


----------



## mrshol

Nettya thanks think I'll hold off until the weekend then 
As I'm about 4 weeks 5 days

Got bloods Friday then following Monday Friday Wednesday to check hcg levels my clinic don't provide them but my Drs agrees so hoping they will give me a bit of peace of mind before scan

If they increase does it mean that the baby is ok? Or could there still b no heartbeat? 

Literally wishing my life away right now roll on 22nd!! X


----------



## wlazlo1983

Ohhh Amy sweetheart, I'm so sorry sending you big hugs, take this time to get your thoughts together before your next shot! Good luck and lots of love, xxx


----------



## nettya

MrsHol - increasing is always a good sign but no guarantee. I sadly saw Hbs at 6 weeks and then lost at 8 and 9 weeks due to my immune system attacking the embryos :-(

I think once you have a HB at 8 weeks the % of baby being ok increases massively


----------



## mrshol

Nettya thanks lovely xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Amy - I'm so sorry. Enjoy your wine and 'me' treats and best of luck for your next cycle xxx


----------



## beany34

Amy so sorry   Don't forget some chocolate to go with the wine wishing you a successful final attempt xxx

Sorry been a bit quiet ladies, my OH is away which means I'm up early to get ready for work, get a LO up and at nursery, at work all day, pick up LO bath bed, bath myself cook eat then by the time I've caught up on the days goings on my eyes hurt and I'm tired want to go to bed!! I've had no spotting, no more testing, no nausea, LOADS of bloating and nothing other than OMG it's nearly scan day going through my mind when I have a spare minute!

Yes I heard  8 weeks is a massive milestone, my clinic scan at 6 & 9 weeks presumably to cover this   all,scary stuff but every day we are closer to a real baby   xx


----------



## LouLou46

Hello Ladies,

How are we all today??

Amy, if it's any consolation, we had a BFN on our first ever FET, but we cycled again this month and I have my 1st ever BFP in 8 years.... We were also advised to transfer 2 embryos as our consultant in the uk says there's a higher chance of one taking when there's 2 in there!! Seems to have worked for us!! I have a feeling this cycle will be a lucky one for you.

Today is 17dp5dt, and I did a little CB test and its come up with 2-3 weeks, would that be about right? Or should I be 3+ weeks??

X x


----------



## wlazlo1983

Hi Lou, that's amazing news my darling!!!!! Good luck with your pregnancy, there is to healthy 8 months!!!! The CB tests are well known for getting bad readings at this stage so don't. If you have a chance have bloods done, that's the most reliable way!!!


----------



## MrsC83

Hi ladies

I popped on to join in on about page 3 of this thread - after saying hello I got totally overwhelmed with everything we were doing, for some reason I didn't post again although I have been reading. Unfortunately it was a BFN for us but I had a difficult transfer so not a big surprise. Apparently they want to do a cervical dilation before trying again - has anyone ever had one? 

I just wanted to say congratulations to the BFPs and hope everything goes well. To anyone with a BFN, I hope you're doing ok, life is so hard sometimes and there's just no logic to it all. Hopefully I'll see you on another cycle page soon in a few months as we have some frozen still. 
Xxx


----------



## LouLou46

Hello Ladies,

I hope you are all well??

Just wanted a little advice... Has anyone had slight spotting at around 5-6 weeks.? I'm a little constipated because of the Cyclogest, which isn't helping, and I seem to have very, very slight pinkish spotting after I've finally been to the loo!! 

Obviously I'm worried that it's the start of a MC, but it is very light. My clinic have asked if I have any pain, which I don't of the cramping variety but there's definite discomfort due to not being able to go to the loo very often, which is very unlike me...

X x


----------



## wlazlo1983

Lou I had three lots of bleeding recently, it started with fresh blood and followed with clotting one. I've always been told old blood is ok. Exactly like your clinic said if there is no pain etc you should be ok. I was booked on an early scan yesterday and we saw a beautiful heart beat so it seems like for now everything is ok. Very scary though so I know how you must be feeling. Try get yourself booked for an early scan of you are worried!!! Good luck my dear!


----------



## LouLou46

Thanks Wlazlo,

I'm booked in for my scan on Tuesday so I hope we have as good news as you have had. 

I've  just been away with work for a few days so it's been hectic and I've felt a little alone with it all and now convinced they'll find nothing on Tuesday!!! 

It's so worrying, I can imagine it is for anyone, but when we've been through so much to get here it's agonising!!! I'm going to keep positive though...

X X


----------



## wlazlo1983

I will keep everything crossed for you Lou! Good luck at your scan!!! It is very worrying!!!


----------



## Hopenp

I am due to have a frozen transfer soon in the USA. Anyone knows where I can have my initial scans in the UK at a reasonable price. I have been to a few clinics in London in the past and they are quite steep on their prices!!!
Thanks


----------

